# PC-Konfigurationen Februar / März  2013



## painschkes (12. Juli 2012)

_Hallo alle zusammen!


Neuer Thread, neue Hardware und ein Neuer (Alter) im Zusammenstellungsthread. Besser spät als nie, also auf gehts in die nächste Runde.
Da Blut und Donner atm. leider nur wenig Zeit hat, werde ich mich (diesesmal) um die Zusammenstellungen kümmern.
Für wen nicht das passende dabei ist darf sich gern zu Wort melden und seine Fragen loswerden. Hier im Forum gibt es so einige die sich mit Hardware auskennen.
Um Euch nicht mit Informationen und Nerd-Knowledge zu erschlagen werde ich mich kurz halten und technische Eckpunkte in Spoilertags verfrachten.
Sollten dann immer noch Fragen offen sein: Stellt sie! Denn dafür sind Fragen da.

Bevor es an die Konfigurationen selbst geht möchte ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen beantworten, die im Verlaufe einer Beratung immer wieder fallen.

Alle Zusammenstellungen sind von Mir & Blut und Donner mit bestem Gewissen zusammengestellt worden.

------------------

*Welche Marken sind "die besten"?*

Die wahrscheinlich schwierigste Frage. Man muss es vor allem getrennt nach Komponenten betrachten.
Bei Grafikkarten gilt: Alles was nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet ist entspricht dem Referenzmodell von AMD oder Nvidia. Demnach ist es völlig egal, ob
auf der Karte XFX, Sapphire oder Powercolor steht. Der einzige Unterschied ist der Pappkarton und der Aufkleber! Spezielle Modelle mit neuen Kühlern,
höheren Taktraten oder gar eigenen PCB-Designs sind gekennzeichnet und gesondert erwähnt!

Für Prozessoren, der Einfachheit halber in aller Kürze CPU genannt, gilt: Generell bedient AMD derzeitig ein verschobenes Segment gegenüber Intel, dass mehr in die Preis-Leistungs-Ecke drängt, dabei jedoch die Performancekrone Intel überlässt. Diese Situation bringt, dass Intel zwar die schnellsten CPUs besitzt im Gegenzug dafür aber auch mehr Geld möchte. Das gilt für die meisten der Intel-CPUs und gilt auch für Intels Chipsätze, was sich im Mainboardkaufpreis bemerkbar macht.

Für Arbeitsspeicher, oder kurz RAM, gilt: Generell sind alle frei auf dem Endkonsumentenmarkt erhältlichen Speicher mehr als tauglich. Interessant in Sachen Speicher wird es vor allem, wenn es darum geht die Komponenten zu übertakten um mehr Leistung aus ihnen zu holen. Einige Marken haben hier höherklassigere und demnach auch höherepreisige Modelle im Angebot. In Bezug auf deren Taktraten, Latenzen und schlussendlich auch auf die Übertaktbarkeit. Wichtig beim RAM-Kauf ist eigentlich nur eines: Wer mehrere RAM-Riegel einsetzt sollte immer gleichartige Riegel verwenden. Bedeutet: Gleicher Hersteller und gleicher Typ - was gleiche Taktraten, Latenzen und Speicherplatz impliziert.

Für Mainboards gilt: Nichts. Die großen Hersteller im Mainboardmarkt nehmen sich im Grunde nichts. Spitzenwerte im Bereich der Übertaktbarkeit werden vor allem von Sondermodellen aus besonderen Performanceserien erreicht und bilden demnach eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. USB 3.0 ist hier sicherlich aber ein Feature auf das man aus Zukunftsgründen achten sollte.

Für Festplatten gilt: Es gibt einige große Hersteller, darunter Western Digital, Seagate, Toshiba, Hitachi und Samsung. Wobei Western Digital kürzlich die Festplattensparte von Hitachi und Seagate die von Samsung übernommen hat. Ich gebe derzeit 500GB Modelle an, doch wer mehr braucht, sollte hier nachfragen, für welche Ausführung er sich entscheiden sollte.

Bei allen anderen Komponenten gibt es eine Vielzahl von Herstellern, die alle gute Produkte auf dem Markt haben und sich nur in Nuancen unterscheiden.
Sollten Fragen zu eben solchen Komponenten, wie beispielsweise dem Netzteil, auftauchen: Stellt sie!

------------------

*Ich trau es mir nicht zu meinen PC selbst zusammenzubauen, nicht doch lieber einen Fertig-PC?*

Nein. Im Grunde ist das Zusammenbauen eines Computers sehr simpel. Wer sich dennoch nicht in der Lage fühlt Technik für solch hohe Summen in die Hand zu nehmen der kann bei einigen Händlern den Zusammenbau mit der Bestellung ordern. Natürlich gegen ein Endgeld. Wie hoch dieses ist und ob der von euch gewählte Händler solch einen Service anbietet erfahrt ihr auf dessen Seite. Fragt alternativ einfach im Thread.

------------------

*Wo soll ich bestellen?*

Generell gibt es sehr viele Händler, die Hardware verkaufen. Alle hier zusammengestellten PCs sind auf Durchschnittspreisen basiert, die mittels der Preissuchmaschine gh.de ermittelt worden sind. Es gibt sehr viele Händler im World Wide Web. Generell empfielt es sich aber alle Teile bei einem Händler zu bestellen um Versandkosten zu sparen. Einige User hier bevorzugen jenen Händler, anderen jenen.

------------------

*Was ist mit der Garantie?*

Garantie und Gewährleistung werden genauso gewährt, wie bei jedem anderen Kauf bei jedem anderen Händler auch. Geht ein Teil kaputt genügt es meist dieses Teil mit einer Kopie der Rechnung an den Händler zu senden. Dieser wird die Garantieabwicklung dann vornehmen und das Teil reparieren oder ersetzen.
Die Garantie bezieht sich nie auf den gesamten PC sondern auf jedes Teil einzeln! Nach dem Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist kann es (in sehr seltenen Fällen) vorkommen, dass der Händler die Abwicklung verweigert. Dies ist sein gutes Recht, da er nur im ersten halben Jahr dazu gesetzlich verpflichtet ist. Nicht der Händler gibt die Garantie, sondern der Hersteller des Produktes. In diesem Fall bedeutet das für euch, euch beim Hersteller Komponente bzw. dessen Supportabteilung zu melden. Dies wickelt jeder Hersteller anders ab. Einigen genügt es das Teil einzusenden, bei anderen muss erst eine sogenannte RMA beantragt werden. Dort bekommt ihr eine Nummer zugewiesen unter der der Fall abgewickelt wird.
Achtung: Nicht alle Hersteller haben eine Niederlassung bzw. eine Supportaußenstelle in Deutschland! Einige Pakete müssen innerhalb der EU versendet werden, andere sogar zum Stammsitz in die USA oder nach Asien (bspw. Taiwan). Demnach kann es eine zeitlang dauern bis Ersatz eintrifft.

------------------

Ein letzter Hinweis in eigener Sache: Alle PCs hier sind nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen von Mir und Blut und Donner zusammengestellt! Ich übernehme keine Garantie dafür,dass alle Teile erhältlich sind werde jedoch so schnell es geht aktualisieren. Außerdem werde ich von niemandem gesponsort oder sontiges. Viele Teile sind sehr gefragt und deshalb immer mal wieder kurzzeitig nicht erhältlich. Hier heißt es entweder geduldig sein, oder überall im Web Ausschau halten ob sich das gewünschte Teil ergattern lässt.
Sollte ein Produkt gar nicht mehr produziert werden werde ich es ersetzen. Wer solch einen Fall entdeckt ist gern dazu aufgerufen mir diesbezüglich eine PN zu schreiben.
Wenn eine Marke sehr oft verbaut wird dann liegt das vor allem an deren guten Produkten, nicht weil ich / wir auf deren Gehaltsliste stehe(n)! _


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2012)

_Jetzt aber zu dem Teil auf den alle gewartet haben:

Hier gilt es vor allem maximale Spieleleistung für den veranschlagten Preis zu erzielen. Wer seinen PC gern noch zusätzlich leise oder besonders schick haben möchte muss in einigen Fällen mehr investieren.

_
_
*Der ~400&#8364;-PC*

Phenom II 965
ASRock 970DE3_
_8GB TeamGroup DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Cooltek K2
Thermaltake Munich 430W
Samsung SH-224BB
Seagate Barracuda 500GB
XFX HD7770 DualFan



Spoiler



Warenkorb


----

*Der ~500&#8364;-PC*


Intel Core i3 3220
ASRock B75 Pro3
8GB Corsair TeamGroup LP DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Coolermaster Elite 370
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Samsung SH-224BB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
[url=http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-650-ti-boost-windforce-2x-oc-gv-n65tboc-2gd-a923219.html]Gigabyte GTX650 Ti Boost[/url]_
_
__


Spoiler



Warenkorb


__
----

*Der ~600&#8364;-PC*



Intel Core i5 3350P
ASRock B75 Pro3 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Coolermaster Elite 370
XFX CoreEdition V2 450W
Samsung SH-224BB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
XFX HD7870_
_



Spoiler



Warenkorb


----

*Der ~700&#8364;-PC*


Intel Core i5-3470
Coolermaster Hyper TX3 Evo
ASRock H77 Pro4 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Corsair Carbide 300R
BeQuiet PurePower 530W L8
Samsung SH-224BB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Gigabyte HD7870




Spoiler



Warenkorb


----

*Der ~800&#8364;-PC*


Intel Core i5 3570
Coolermaster Hyper TX3 Evo
ASRock H77 Pro4 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Corsair Carbide 300R
BeQuiet StraightPower E9 480W
Samsung SH-224BB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
PowerColor HD7950 V2




Spoiler



Warenkorb


----

*Der ~1000&#8364;-PC*


Intel Core i5 3570
Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
ASRock H77 Pro4 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Nanoxia Deep Silence 2
BeQuiet StraightPower E9 480W
Samsung SH-224BB
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Crucial m4 128GB
Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce 3X




Spoiler



Warenkorb


----

*Der ~1200&#8364;-PC*


Intel Core i7 3770
Thermalright Macho
ASRock H77 Pro4 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Corsair Carbide 500R
BeQuiet StraightPower 580W
LiteOn iHBS112
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128GB
ASUS HD7970 DC II




Spoiler



Warenkorb


----


*Allgemeine Empfehlungen für Gehäuse und SSD´s* :

*SSD's* : 	

- Samsung 840 Pro
- Crucial m4
- etc.

*Gehäuse* : 

- Sharkoon T28
- Bitfex Shinobi
- BitFex Raider
- Corsair Carbide 300R
- Zalman Z11

Allesamt sind leise und sehr gut verarbeitet.

Ist halt Geschmackssache - das sind nur ein paar der Gehäuse dir aber "immer gehen".




Mfg Painschkes _


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2012)

Danke, dass du das diesesmal übernommen hast.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2012)

_Gerne gerne - und danke für deine Mithilfe - die Zusammenstellungen sind echt gut geworden. :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (12. Juli 2012)

1-2 Alternativen zu den einzelnen Komponenten wären nicht schlecht

ist natürlich mit ganzschön viel Arbeit verbunden wenn man auch noch verlinkt


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2012)

Beim 1200,- PC ist bei der Grafikkarte übrigens die GTX 680 verlinkt.

Als Alternative für die GTX 670 käme die HD 7970 in Betracht.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2012)

_Hinzugefügt & geändert.

-----

bemuehung - was genau? :-)_


----------



## Minischwenk (12. Juli 2012)

Jap, 1-2 Alternativen wären Teilweise angebracht, wie z.b. evtl bei dem 500 euro pc noch eine Amd Variante, bei der 700/800 Euro Variante noch die Nvidia Grafikkarten Pendants(auch wenn diese Preis/Leistungstechnisch den Amd Grakas nicht 100% ebenbürtig sind) und auch wenn AsRock gute Mainboards liefert, evtl noch Varianten anderer Hersteller auflisten damit dass jezt nicht zusehr nach AsRock Fanboy Zusammenstellung ausschaut 
Außerdem finde ich dass bei der 500/600 Euro Variante ein extra Cpu lüfter überzogen ist, da dort quasi nicht übertaktet wird und die Boxed Cpu Kühler mitlerweile echt akzeptabel sind....


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2012)

Naja NVida-Pendants zu HD7850 / 7870 gibt es ja noch gar nicht, man müsste da auf die 500er Serie ausweichen (GTX570) was imo nicht sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## bemuehung (12. Juli 2012)

naja ich meinte eher noch andere Hersteller von Board , Netzteil , RAM , Gehäuse 

muss man ja nicht zwingend verlinken

und evtl. noch ne Anmerkung das man sich nochmal in dem Thread erkundigen/nachfragen soll/kann


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2012)

Und das wie im Forum des öfteren diskutiert wird es nicht unbedingt 8 gb ram sein müssen sondern 4 auch i.O. falls man dafür kein Geld aufbringen kann, auch wenn der Preis von Ram relativ niedrig ist


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2012)

_Die 8GB passen aber ohne weitere Einschränkungen selbst in die kleinste Zusammenstellung - und wenn jemand weniger Budget hat, wird er sich eh im Forum oder hier melden..aber ich versteh schon was du meinst. :-)

----

@bemuehung und von mir aus auch Minischwenk - postet eure Alternativen, dann nehm ich die gerne auf - verlinkt ist oben genug bis jetzt..ich editier das aber gern rein. :-)_


----------



## Night2010 (13. Juli 2012)

~500€

Bei diesem Rechner bewegen wir uns auf mittlerem niveau. Auflösung ~1680x1050-1920x1080. Grafikeinstellungen mittel bis hoch, je nach Spiel.

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Core 3000 2,5" Platten können ohne Adapter Montiert werden, Festplattenkäfige demontierbar.

Netzteil: Cougar A450 450W 80+ Bronze Effizienz 85%, Sea Sonic Technik.

Mainboard: MSI B75MA-P45 Solides Board mit Option auf Ivy Bridge CPU.

CPU: Intel Core i3-2120

Speicher: 2x2GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 Da dieser Rechner zum Spielen ist, reichen 4GB Speicher vollkommen aus.

Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 6870 1GB Momentan Preis/Leistung Top, was besseres gibt es für den Preis nicht.

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB


Kritik:



> Für Arbeitsspeicher, oder kurz RAM, gilt: Generell sind alle frei auf dem Endkonsumentenmarkt erhältlichen Speicher mehr als tauglich. Interessant in Sachen Speicher wird es vor allem, wenn es darum geht die Komponenten zu übertakten um mehr Leistung aus ihnen zu holen. Einige Marken haben hier höherklassigere und demnach auch höherepreisige Modelle im Angebot. In Bezug auf deren Taktraten, Latenzen und schlussendlich auch auf die Übertaktbarkeit. Wichtig beim RAM-Kauf ist eigentlich nur eines: Wer mehrere RAM-Riegel einsetzt sollte immer gleichartige Riegel verwenden. Bedeutet: Gleicher Hersteller und gleicher Typ - was gleiche Taktraten, Latenzen und Speicherplatz impliziert.



Bei neuen Board sollte man gucken, ob der Hersteller die Speicher Unterstützt.
Daher auf die Seite gehen und für das Board seiner Wahl nachgucken welche Speicher Unterstützt werden, denn nicht alle Speicher laufen Grundsätzlich.
Wenn man Pech hat, laufen die gekauften Speicher erst nach einem Biosupdate und sowas sollte man vermeiden.


----------



## bemuehung (13. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@bemuehung und von mir aus auch Minischwenk - postet eure Alternativen, dann nehm ich die gerne auf - verlinkt ist oben genug bis jetzt..ich editier das aber gern rein. :-)_


guck ich nachher mal



Night2010 schrieb:


> Netzteil: Cougar A450 450W 80+ Bronze Effizienz 85%, Sea Sonic Technik.


nix Seasonic sondern HEC

das Fractal ist auch nett kann man z.b. auch als Alternative mit reinnehmen


----------



## Hochmuetz (13. Juli 2012)

Welcher PC auf High für WoW, Sc2 & Diablo 3 geeignet ?


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2012)

_Intel Core i3-2120 
ASRock H77 Pro 4 
8GB TeamGroup DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Sharkoon Vaya - Geschmackssache
Thermaltake Munich 430W
LG Electronics GH22NS90
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Sapphire HD6870

~506&#8364;

Also - der 500&#8364;-PC reicht vollkommen aus - ich veränder die Zusammenstellungen oben nachher nochmal ein wenig.

Ansonten (sofern das Budget da ist) vllt gleich zum 600&#8364;-PC greifen._


----------



## Hochmuetz (13. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Intel Core i3-2120
> ASRock H77 Pro 4
> 8GB TeamGroup DDR3 1333MHz CL9
> Sharkoon Vaya - Geschmackssache
> ...




Ist der Unterschied groß, wenn ich 100 euro mehr invenstiere ?


----------



## painschkes (13. Juli 2012)

_Quadcore anstatt Dualcore (wichtig für Spiele die den nutzen BF3,GTA IV zB.) - ansonsten sogesehen das gleiche :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (13. Juli 2012)

für die genannten Spiele bringt n Quad nix , da zählt Takt pro Core(aber nicht mit AMD verwechseln ) , quasi bei hoher Auflösung würde da ne grössere Grafikkarte was bringen 

*Aber !* man kauft ja nicht nur für die 3 Spiele , evtl. will man ja in Zukunft mal andere Spiele zocken

also sollte doch schon n Quad sein , am besten übertaktbar

WoW , D3 (SC2 kann ich nicht so einschätzen , aber mit angepassten Settings die immernoch sehr gut aussehen passt das sicher auch) 

ohne Schatten(achtet eh kein Mensch drauf , sagst ja im WoW Raid oder D3 Gemetzel auch nicht "boar geile Schatten" wenn du dazu Zeit hast + Movement Respekt! ) reicht die 6870 dicke auf 1650/1920er Auflösung


mir reicht auch noch mein Q9550@3,9Ghz + gebrauchte 6870 OC , spiele ab und zu D3

WoW schon über 1Jahr nicht mehr gespielt

was WoW angeht Schatten aus/Bodenobjektgedöns aus/Wetter aus/Sichtweite Gut bis Hoch , Partikeldichte max. Hoch sonst hast einfach zuviele Effekte was dich anderweitig behindert


----------



## Night2010 (14. Juli 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> guck ich nachher mal
> 
> 
> nix Seasonic sondern HEC
> ...



Ach jo, war nicht Cougar, sondern Antec   


Was aber bei einem 1000€+ Rechner, oder einem Rechner wo man nicht auf Geld guckt (~1500€+) fehlt, ist ne SoundKarte.

Beispiel: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1 PCIe ~60€
Dazu ein anständiges 5.1 System: Edifier S550 5.1 ~350€
Und nicht vergessen, das Headset: Sennheiser PC 350 ~123€

Da sind wir dann ganz schnell mal bei 2000€.

Wenn der jenige gern Musik hört, und noch keinen HiFi KH hat, kommen da auch noch mal min. 150€ hinzu.
Ich denke aber mal, die wenigsten werden 700-800€ in Sound stecken.
Ich kann nur jedem eine SoundKarte + anständigem 5.1 System, Headset, oder Kopfhörer empfehlen. Da hat man gleich ein anderes Spiel/Musikgefühl.
Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Headset für 150€ sein, oder ein 5.1 System für 350.

Man sollte aber bedenken, so ein Headset, oder einen guten Hopfhörer kauft man meistens nur 1x und hat lange was davon.
Das gleiche gilt für ein 5.1 System.


----------



## Heer89 (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die Aufstellung, das hilft mir sehr weiter.
Meine Frage:
Die empfohlenen Anforderungen für Guild Wars 2 existieren ja bekanntlich noch nicht. Reicht da die 500 € Variante aus?
Mein aktuelles System schafft zwar noch die Minimalanforderungen, jedoch hatte ich bei den beiden Betawochenenden nicht so sonderlich Spaß mit der Grafik.


----------



## Shaxul (14. Juli 2012)

Heer89 schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> Die empfohlenen Anforderungen für Guild Wars 2 existieren ja bekanntlich noch nicht. Reicht da die 500 € Variante aus?



Ohne mich da zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen: Wenn's nicht auf ultra laufen muss, sollte da was gehen.


----------



## skyline930 (14. Juli 2012)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage zu den Zusammenstellungen: Welche von diesen würdest du im Sinne von Preis/Leistung empfehlen? Ich meine jetzt keine Budgetvarianten, sondern das man für den Preis ein System hat was möglichst lange (oder auch mit kleineren Upgrades) hält, dabei aber nicht sinnlos Geld verballert (100erte von Euro für nur wenige Prozent Leistung)?


----------



## painschkes (14. Juli 2012)

_Ich geh aufjeden Fall davon aus - hab ein wenig rumgelesen..die Leute in den Wochenenden mit der HD6870 und einem ähnlichen Prozessor haben gesagt es läuft ohne Probleme - ob man sich darauf verlassen kann, weiss ich natürlich nicht :-) - denke aber, das sie das Spiel bis zum Release noch gut optimieren.. :-)

/Edit : Ich würd sagen - die 700&#8364;-Variante sollte es schon sein..eine HD6870 reicht zwar aktuell für alles - aber eine HD7850 sollte es mMn. schon sein - alternativ die HD7850 gegen eine HD7870 tauschen - dann sollte das die nächsten zwei Jahre erstmal ganz gut gehen. :-)

/Edit2 : Wtf is mit dem Text los? ._.

/Edit3 : Ah.._


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Juli 2012)

Danke paini, für meine Erwähnung im Eingangsthread, aber du hast ja wirklich dieses Mal das allermeiste gemacht (:


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2012)

_Ach..das ist doch das mindeste ;-)_


----------



## xynlovesit (19. Juli 2012)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/CHIP-Online-PC-Prima-Rechner-ab-350-Euro-3_33701043.html

Habe mal als Vergleich sowohl den 600Euro PC , als auch den 700 EuroPC genommen, fragt man sich, wer hat von wem abgeguckt


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> http://www.chip.de/a...3_33701043.html
> 
> Habe mal als Vergleich sowohl den 600Euro PC , als auch den 700 EuroPC genommen, fragt man sich, wer hat von wem abgeguckt



Wir schonmal nicht von denen. Außerdem, der 600,- PC bei chip ist komisch, wieso ne HD7770 nehmen, wenn man fast fürs gleiche Geld ne HD6870 bekommt?...


----------



## xynlovesit (19. Juli 2012)

Ja, da war ich mir nicht sicher, welche jetzt besser war(:

Blick da sowieso nicht mehr durch, früher war es so einfach


Nivida: GTX 250, 260, 280, 290

ATI: HD4850, 4870, 4890


----------



## painschkes (19. Juli 2012)

_Ich hab die Zusammenstellung ohne irgendwelche anderen Seiten gemacht und am ende BuD drüberschauen lassen - und abschauen tut denke ich keiner von keinem..wenn sich die Zusammenstellung ähneln sieht man nur, das die Teile gut sind._


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2012)

Was Haltet ihr von 

*AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3*
ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3, ATX

8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9

zusammen mit 
Ati hd 5770 
und einem 550 watt netzteil ?


----------



## painschkes (23. Juli 2012)

_Passt supi..kannst du so nehmen :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2012)

okay danke


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juli 2012)

WObei ich dir als Grafikkarte eigentlich mindestens eine HD6850 ans Herz lege, solltest du mit der Kiste spielen wollen. (Wenn das ne Neuanschaffung ist)


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2012)

nein die verlinkten teile sind neu anschaffung, dir graka muss erstmal noch ausreichen


----------



## xXxLightmarexXx (26. Juli 2012)

Hey, 

Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher ob das hier so direkt rein passt oder ob ich dafür einen extra Thread aufmachen sollte aber ich mach's mal 
Also, 
Im Moment habe ich folgendes System:
-Q8200 4x2,33Ghz
-6GB RAM 
-6870 1gb
-Irgendein altes Asus Mainboard(bin mit'm Pad on,kann's daher grad nicht nachsehen 
Das war damals bis auf die Graka ein komplett Pc von Hp......
Ich komme bald wieder zu etwas Geld ca.250-300€ dazu geb ich dann nochn bisschen was(bin noch Schüler,17)und komme dann so ca. Auf 450-500€
Meine Frage wäre nun ob es sich eher lohnen würde das Mainboard und die CPU, sowie den Arbeitsspeicher auszutauschen oder das Ganze als Komplett Pc zu verkaufen und sich dann einen Komplett neuen zu Käufen bzw. zu Basteln....
Wenn noch i-welche Fragen vorhanden sind beantworte ich sie so schnell ich kann....

P.S. Den Zusammenbau erledige ich selbst, soviel verstehe ichnauch noch davon  Etwaige Rechtschreibfehler sind der grandiosen Apple Autokorrektur zu verdanken ...
Mfg & Danke im Vorraus


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2012)

_Also..die Graka ist ja aktuell - die kannst du aufjeden Fall mitnehmen.

Sofern dein Netzteil und dein Case passt, würde ich das so machen : 

i5 3450
ASRock H77 Pro4
8GB Teamgroup DDR3 1600MHz CL9

das wären dann : 298,44€

__Dazu dann vllt noch ein Netzteil und eventuell ein Case - beim Netzteil bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das es irgendein "altes" Ding sein wird - kann mich natürlich auch irren.

Ist jetzt natürlich nur ein Beispiel :-)_


----------



## xXxLightmarexXx (26. Juli 2012)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort 
Case is relativ klein aber dürfte eigentlich noch passen...
Netzteil hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen das ich noch ein 650W Bequiet hier hab...
Gibts nen großen Unterschied zwischen dem i5 3450 und dem 3570k? bzw. Lohnen sich die ca. 30&#8364;?
Passt das eigentlich mit dem Sockel?

Nochmal Großes Danke 

Mfg


----------



## bemuehung (26. Juli 2012)

ja passt mit dem Sockel 

ich persöhnlich kaufe/empfehle lieber die *K* Cpus nicht nur wegen dem offenen Multi sondern auch wegen des Werterhalts

Board dann aber auch n Z77 z.b. http://geizhals.de/749612 , http://geizhals.de/746834


----------



## xXxLightmarexXx (26. Juli 2012)

Jou, okay danke 
Werde jetzt noch ein bischen warten und wenn ich die Kohle dann hab, guck ichs mir nochmal genau an und dann dürfte das so gehen 
Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch bzw. eher eine Bestätigung...
Also folgendes passt dann also zusammen? :
-i5 3570k
-Z77 
-RAM 8Gb

Danke für die sehr schnelle und gute Hilfe!


----------



## painschkes (26. Juli 2012)

_Jup, passt - würde aber (wenn du schon auf eine übertaktbare CPU aus bist) einen guten Kühler gleich mitnehmen - da musst du aber schauen ob er in dein Case passt.

Einen Thermalright Macho zum Beispiel.. :-)_


----------



## xXxLightmarexXx (27. Juli 2012)

Okay,werd ich dann auch noch drauf achten...Danke 
So ein Lüfter braucht nicht viel extra Strom oder? 

MfG


----------



## bemuehung (27. Juli 2012)

nee ist zu vernachlässigen


----------



## xXxLightmarexXx (27. Juli 2012)

KK Danke


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

okay ich hab noch eine Prozessoren Frage:

FX 4100 
http://www.kosatec.de/web/de/shop/detail/AMD-FX-4-BOX-4100-3-60GHz-4xCore.465989.html
vs
x4 965
http://www.kosatec.de/web/de/shop/detail/AMD-64-AM3-BOX-PhenomII-X4-965-3-40.660036.html


----------



## bemuehung (30. Juli 2012)

ich würd lieber den 965 nehmen


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2012)

_Jup, dito - performt bei Spielen deutlich besser. 

Ansonten : i3 2120 :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

okay, danke  

hatte zwar eine Ahnung, aber war mir nicht sicher


----------



## bemuehung (30. Juli 2012)

i3-2120 würd ich wohl noch eher vorziehen


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

ist der den wirklich schneller? da 2 kerne vs 4 kerne?


----------



## bemuehung (30. Juli 2012)

naja wenn man den 955-965 eines übertaktektet dann wohl nich ansonsten ja


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2012)

_Scheidet sogut wie immer ein wenig besser ab - wenn du dann ein H77-Board nimmst, hast du direkt die Möglichkeit "später" mal richtung i5/i7 zu gehen.. - aber gut..das ist nur ein "Schmankerl" nebenbei.. ;-)_


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

z.B: 
http://www.kosatec.de/web/de/shop/detail/Asrock-H77M.236890.html

http://www.kosatec.de/web/de/shop/detail/Intel-CORE-i3-S1155-BOX-2120-2x3-3.660103.html

und 2 mal 4 gb ram ?


----------



## painschkes (30. Juli 2012)

_i3 2120
Gigabyte GA H77 D3H
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333MHz CL9

Zum Beispiel :-)_


----------



## Leckerlie (2. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für die neuen Konfigurationen!

Mein PC ist wie der Kölner Dom: Wenn er fertig ist geht die Welt unter


----------



## Shadlight (2. August 2012)

was denkt ihr, müsste man für den 1000€ Pc bei einem PC Fachgeschäft mehr Zahlen?


----------



## painschkes (2. August 2012)

_Ich geh mal von gut 100-150€ mehr aus..mindestens. :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

oder alle teile bestellen und hinbringen und nu dort zusammenbauen lassen


----------



## painschkes (2. August 2012)

_Oder direkt selbst machen..(und dabei keine Abstandshalter vom Mainboard vergessen )..sorry..der musste sein _


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

ich hab die nicht vergessen, ich hab die sogar als Fehler gefunden


----------



## Shadlight (5. August 2012)

So habe jetzt in etwa den 1000&#8364; Pc gekauft: CPU i5 3570 mit einem Scythe Mugen 3 einer GTX 670, 8GB Kingston Hyper X und nem BeQuiet Netzteil incl. zusammenbau für knapp 1200&#8364;


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2012)

_3570K? Na dann - viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechner..hab auch einen i5 3570K mit einer GTX670..wirklich Leistung pur..macht Spaß! ;-)_


----------



## Shadlight (5. August 2012)

Ja den K und ein Z Board von Gigabyte. Dauert aber 3-4 Tage bis ich ihn hab.  BF3 inc


----------



## painschkes (5. August 2012)

_Schick schick! Wie gesagt, viel Spaß! ;-)_


----------



## mristau (7. August 2012)

gratuliere zum neuen Rechner, den 3570K hab ich auch schon seit Ende April im Betrieb, der Rechner läuft einfach spitze, hab nur die HD7870 genommen als Grafikkarte 
Viel Spaß bei BF3 und all den anderen Spielen


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. August 2012)

Ich schwanke zwischen:

*1.* AMD Phenom II X4 945 4 x 3.00 GHz (6MB Cache) / 8192 MB DDR3 1333 MHz RAM / 750 GB SATA-II Festplatte / DVD-Brenner / AMD Radeon HD6670 2GB / Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (AMD 760G Chipsatz) / HM24 OEM Case (schwarz) / 420Watt Silent-Netzteil

oder

*2.* AMD Athlon II X4 631 mit 4x 2.60GHz / 8GB DDR3 RAM (1333MHz) / 640GB SATA-II HDD / AMD Radeon HD6670 2GB Speicher / MSI A75MA-P35 FM1 Mainboard (AMD A75-Chipsatz) / DVD-Brenner / Sharkoon Vaya Gaming-Gehäuse / 420Watt Silent-Netzteil

oder

*3.* AMD FX-Series FX-4100 (4x 3.60 GHz, TurboCore 2.0 bis zu 3.80GHz) / 8192 MB DDR3 1333 MHz RAM / 1000 GB SATA Festplatte / 22x DVD-Brenner / AMD Radeon HD 6450 1024MB / ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 (FX) (AMD 760G Chipsatz) mit USB 3.0 / 420W LC Power Silent-Netzteil / LC Power 601B Gehäuse 

Gehäuse und Netzteil sind jetzt mal eher Nebensache, die ändere ich ggf. so oder so ggf. in kurzer Zeit ab.

Alle PCs sind für ein Budget von *unter 400€

*Welchen würdet ihr nehmen/vorziehen zum spielen, hauptsächlich nur WoW & Diablo 3? Rein theoretisch müsste der 1 besser sein oder doch eher der 3? 

P.S.: Jeder Rechner oben ist 100% Verbesserung zu meinem jetzigen -> AMD Athlon X2 5600+ ; 3 GB-RAM ; Geforce 275 GT ; ASRock Mainboard ; OEM- Gehäuse ; Ultra Silent Netzteil 550W


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2012)

Sind alle 3 K&#19685;..kann vom Handy grad nichts posten - machs nachher vom Rechner :-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Hast du Teile die du weiterbenutzen kannst von deinem alten Pc (falls vorhanden)? Dann poste die doch vieleicht kann ich oder eher painschkes in deinem Budget eine besser lösung zusammenschrauben.

Ich würde zu dem ersten Pc tendieren da der Cpu bei den meinsten Spielen schneller ist.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2012)

Kann meinen Post iwie nicht editieren..hier noch ne abgespeicherte Version die ich hier noch hab..

http://db.tt/pDDTbhHs

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. August 2012)

Mein aktueller PC: AMD Athlon X2 5600+ ; 3 GB-RAM ; KFA² Nvidia GTX275 OC ; ASRock ALiveXFire-eSATA2 R3.0 ; OEM- Gehäuse ; Ultra Silent Netzteil 550W


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. August 2012)

Schwachsinn hoch 3 sind die Rechner. Deine GTX 275 ist im Übrigen stärker als die HD 6670, und als die HD 6450 erst Recht. In deinem Fall würde ich den PC mit dem i3 oder i5 upgraden, ob sandy oder ivy ist egal (also i3/i5 + Mainboard + DDR3-RAM) Die Grafikkarte ist noch ok, kann halt bloß kein dx11.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2012)

Jops..da hast du Recht... :-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tessinea (14. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC bin, hab ich mich ein wenig umgeschaut. Man muss dazu sagen, ich habe keine Ahnung von PC´s und brauche daher eure Hilfe.
2 PCs habe ich im Auge, da diese mir recht gut erscheinen.

*1. PC*
Prozessor: 	4x 3.0 GHz AMD AM3 Athlon II X4-640
Grafikkarte: 2048MB ATI Radeon HD7850
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB [2x 4GB] DDR3-1333
Festplatte / SSD: 1,0 TB S-ATAIII CPU Kühler: 	Standard AMD Box-Kühler
Mainboard: 	ASRock N68-VS3 UCC
Gehäuse: Raidmax Tornado Rot
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power Silent 80+ 530W 120mm

*PC 2:*
Prozessor: 	4x 3.6 GHz AMD AM3+ FX-4100
Grafikkarte: 	2048MB ATI Radeon HD7850
Arbeitsspeicher:	8 GB [2x 4GB] DDR3-1333Festplatte / SSD2,0 TB S-ATAIII
CPU Kühler: 	Standard AMD Box-Kühler
Mainboard: 	ASUS M5A78L-M LX 
Gehäuse: 	Raidmax Tornado Silber
Netzteil: 	BeQuiet Pure Power Silent 80+ 530W 120mm

Welchen der beiden könnte ich nehmen, oder sollte ich noch weiterschauen?

Würde mich freuen schnellst möglich Antwort zu bekommen, da mein derzeitiger PC den Geist langsam aufgibt.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2012)

_Erstmal vorweg : _

_- Wieviel kosten die angegebenen Rechner und wo gibts die?  _

_- Wie hoch ist dein Budget und was willst du mit dem Rechner machen?__
_
_- Brauchst du nur den Rechner selbst oder noch "Zusatzartikel" wie Maus,Tastatur,Headset,Windows,Monitor,etc.?_

_- Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?_

_-----_

_Das wären erstmal die wichtigsten Fragen.. :-)_


----------



## Tessinea (14. August 2012)

Wow, das ging schnell:

gesehen bei Computerwerk.de 
- PC 1 soll kosten 610,00 € ohne BS
- PC 2 soll kosten 630,00 € ohne BS
Win 7 würde ich mir so kaufen..liegt irgendwo bei 89,00 €

Mit dem PC will ich eigentlich nur spielen. Hauptsächlich Diablo3 und Wow...ob noch weitere dazu kommen, kann ich heut noch nicht sagen.
Die nächsten 5-6 Jahre muss er allerdings durchhalten.

Zusatzteile brauch ich nich, da alles vorhanden. Zusammengebaut sollte er schon sein, da ich keine Ahnung vom zusammenbauen habe und auch ehrlich lieber die Finger von lasse.

Mein Budget sollte eigentlich die 750,00 € nicht sprengen, da ich gegebenenfalls noch einen grööößeren Monitor  holen möchte.

Lieben Dank schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. August 2012)

Wenn er solange durchhalten soll würde ich schon zu einem i5 greifen. Ob Sandy-Bridge oder Ivy-Bridge ist eigentlich egal. Anonsten hast du mit der HD 7850 als Grafikkarte ne gute Wahl getroffen.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2012)

_Alles klar, dann wäre mein Beispiel : _
_
_
_i5 3450
ASRock H77 Pro4
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Xigmatek Asgard III
Antec HCG 520W
LG GH22NS90
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Gigabyte HD7850
Zusammenbau

das wären dann : 755,15€

Ich hoffe die ~5€ mehr sind noch in Ordnung? :-)

Damit hast du deutlich mehr Leistung (bezogen auf den Prozessor in erster Linie)._


----------



## Tessinea (14. August 2012)

An den 5,00 &#8364; werde ich nicht gleich zugrunde gehen. 

Da ich es natürlich nicht lassen kann, hab ich auch nochmal nachgeschaut und mich an deinem Beispiel orientiert.

 4x 3.3 GHz Intel Core i5-3550 Ivy-Bridge
 2048MB ATI Radeon HD7850
 8 GB [2x 4GB] DDR3-1333 Kingston
 500 GB S-ATAIII HDD
ASUS P8Z77-M max. 32 GB [4x 8GB] DDR3-1600
 Tower Raidmax Tornado schwarz (möchte mal was schickes rumstehen haben) 
750W 120mm SILENT Leistungsklasse: 3 (hier meckerte der Konfigurator rum, das das NT mit 550 W zu klein sei für die GK)
DVD Laufwerk hab ich rausgenommen, da ich (denke ich) mein altes nutzen kann.

Kostet gesamt: 747,70 &#8364;

Sollte der Mist sein (ich hoffe es nicht), werd ich morgen deine Variante bestellen.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2012)

_Board ist mATX - sollte ATX sein._
_
_
_Netzteil ist viel zu Groß..(hast den Konfigurator auf HWV genommen - der spinnt total) - die 500-550W sind mehr als auseichend._
_
_
_Rest ist in Ordnung._


----------



## Tessinea (14. August 2012)

Das hört sich nicht so an als wäre es der Mega-Vorschlag von mir. *lacht*
Ich hab den Konfigurator von Computerwerk genommen. 

Und in Ordnung reicht mir nich wirklich. Dat Dingens soll gut und stabil laufen.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2012)

_Dann verweise ich auf mein Beispiel _


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. August 2012)

Wenn ich die Teile hier bestelle:

CPU : http://www.mindfacto...So-AM3-BOX.html

Mainboard : http://www.mindfacto...ATX-Retail.html

RAM : http://www.mindfacto...9-Dual-Kit.html

Gehaeuse : http://www.mindfacto...il-schwarz.html

Netzeil wollte ich folgendes nehmen: http://www.mindfacto...eries-Rev3.html


Welchen Lüfter nehme ich am besten und brauche ich sonst noch was wie Kühlpaste oder sowas oder ist da alles mit bei? 

Meine Grafikarte, Laufwerk und Festplatte kann ich ja weiter nutzen.

Preise wäre dann ca. 266&#8364; + Lüfter.


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2012)

_Den Alpenföhn Panorama zB. : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p616669_EKL-Alpenfoehn-Panorama-AMD-und-Intel-S754--939--AM2---AM3--775--1155--1156.html_
_
_
_Ansonsten..Zusammenstellung ist in Ordnung - das Netzteil würde ich aber tauschen - was willst du für ne Grafikkarte dranhängen?_


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. August 2012)

Nvidia GTX275 


Netzteil sollte schon 500W aufwärts haben, hast du da vielleicht nen besseren Vorschlag?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p619211_530W-be-quiet--Pure-Power-L7-80-.html ?


----------



## painschkes (15. August 2012)

_- Corsair CX 500W_
_- BeQuiet PurePower L8 530W_
_- Antec High Current Gamer 520W_
_- Thermaltake Hamburg 530W_
_
_
_wären jetzt ein paar Beispiele.. :-)_


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. August 2012)

€ 264,37 das nenn ich mal doch super und noch über 100€ gespart....ich Danke dir vielmals.


----------



## Knallfix (16. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> __...
> ---------
> 
> ...



Mittlerweile gibt es den Nachfolger.
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse-und-kuehlung/2012/test-fractal-design-define-r4/

Bin aktuell schwer am überlegen, meine sehr in die Jahre gekommene CM Kiste entwickelt seit einigen Wochen diverse nicht abstellbare Geräusche, von den Temperaturen bei diesen Temperaturen mal ganz abgesehen  
Aber größere Lüfter passen nicht und eine evtl neue Grafikkarte schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2012)

_Ist geändert - wollte es eigentlich erst zu GTX660 mit erneuern..aber habs mal fix gemacht - danke ;-)_


----------



## Tessinea (16. August 2012)

Hallo painschkes,

ich möchte deine Geduld nicht überstrapazieren, aber ich würde dich gerne nochmal um Rat fragen:

Bei deinem vorgeschlagenem PC, kann man den i5-3450 gegen den i5-3550 tauschen?
Wenn ja, machen sich die Unterschiede (Taktfrequenz und die Geschwindigkeit) bemerkbar?
Vielleicht hab ich auch vergessen zu sagen, dass ich gerne mit der höchsten Grafikeinstellung
ruckelfrei auch in Raids zocken möchte.

Ich hab mein Budget ein bisschen erhöht, da ich mir den Monitor einfach zum Geburtstag schenken lasse.

_i5 3450 
ASRock H77 Pro4
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Xigmatek Asgard III
Antec HCG 520W
LG GH22NS90
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Gigabyte HD7850
Zusammenbau_


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2012)

Tessinea schrieb:


> Hallo painschkes,
> 
> ich möchte deine Geduld nicht überstrapazieren, aber ich würde dich gerne nochmal um Rat fragen:
> 
> ...



_1. Ja natürlich geht das :-)_
_2. Ich denke eher nicht..wenn überhaupt, dann nur sehr gering.. ;-)_
_3. Ich wüsste nicht wieso das mit einer HD7850 nicht machbar sein sollte? :-)_

_---------_

_Also ist dein Budget jetzt wie hoch? Also..nur für den Rechner? :-]_


----------



## Tessinea (16. August 2012)

Also bis max 800 euro. Am besten mit Win 7


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2012)

_Okay, dann mach das Netzteil zum Thermaltake Hamburg (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=47378&agid=1628) und die Festplatte zur 500GB-Version (http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=49615&agid=1342) - dann dürftest du inkl. Windows & Zusammenbau bei 799€ liegen :-)_


----------



## Tessinea (16. August 2012)

Sagst du mir auch warum anderes Netzteil und von 1TB auf 500 GB?
Mit i5-3450 oder 3550?


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2012)

_Na weil du doch inkl. Windows auf 800€ kommen möchtest? Mit dem anderen "Zeug" bist du bei ~830€ - oder hab ich was falsch verstanden? :-]_
_
_
_Mit dem i5 3450 :-)_


----------



## Tessinea (16. August 2012)

Nene, das haste richtig verstanden. Dann werd ich mal alles in den Warenkorb packen und bestellen.

Ich danke dir für deine Geduld!!!


----------



## painschkes (16. August 2012)

_Na dann, viel Spaß - meld dich ruhig mal wenn du alles hast & 'nen Ründchen gespielt hast..immer schön zu wissen was "draus geworden" ist.. ;-)_


----------



## Tessinea (16. August 2012)

Das mach ich gerne! Danke nochmal.


----------



## skyline930 (20. August 2012)

Hallo,
mal wieder ich, diesmal aber kommt die Lohnabrechnung bald  
Folgendes "Problem":

Ich will mir das 1000€ Setup welches von painschkes empfohlen wurde holen. Klick mich (Gehäuse/Festplatte/DVDRW bleibt vom alten)
Das Problem ist das Gehäuse und der CPU-Kühler. Ich habe das Xigmatek Asgard III, welches im Vergleich zum Bitfenix Raider kleiner ist:

Xigmatek:
Länge: 475 mm   Breite: 185 mm   Höhe: 408 mm
Bitfenix:
Länge: 480 mm   Breite: 208 mm   Höhe: 500 mm
Passt der Silverarrow da rein? Falls nicht, gibt es eine etwas kleinere Alternative die OC-tauglich ist? Ich werde erstmal gar nicht OCen, möchte später aber vielleicht etwas hochdrehen. Außerdem mag ich keine Boxed-Kühler  Die Grafikkarte sollte auch problemlos passen, oder?

Mein Budget würde theoretisch noch höher gehen, gibt es denn noch gute P/L-Upgrades für dieses System? Ich will vor allem Spiele ausmaxen können (endlich mal nach 8 Jahren Budget-PC ) und trotzdem lagfrei bleiben, Streamen, und das der PC bei multitasking in Windows nicht komplett in die Knie geht. Falls es noch lohnende Upgrades gibt, immer her damit 

lg, sky


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2012)

_Der SilverArrow wird eher nicht reinpassen - das ist ein Monster.. :-D_

_Eventuell der "verkleinerte" Macho? : http://www.mindfacto...12/pid/geizhals_

_Wie wäre es so? : https://www.mindfact...602f34c96cf99f7 (denk dran deinen Korb zu leeren vorher..sonst siehst du deine Teile) :-)_

_Natürlich nur ein Beispiel :-]_


----------



## skyline930 (20. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der SilverArrow wird eher nicht reinpassen - das ist ein Monster.. :-D_
> 
> _Eventuell der "verkleinerte" Macho? : http://www.mindfacto...12/pid/geizhals_
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für die superschnelle Antwort 
Kühler schaut gut aus, 16GB RAM wollte ich eig, habs dann vergessen - danke dafür.
Lohnt sich denn das Upgrade der Grafikkarte? Macht sich die Performance in Spielen wirklich bemerkbar?


----------



## painschkes (20. August 2012)

_Naja..10-15FPS je nach Spiel werden es schon sein..und du musst halt auch wirklich auf keinerlei Einstellung verzichten - aber gut..die GTX670 (hab sie ja selbst) reicht für die nächsten Jahre auch mehr als aus - dachte nur..wegen deinem Budget ;-)

Also..würde das so machen wie im Warenkorb-Link..halt nur mit GTX670 oder GTX680..je nachdem..das entscheidest du :-)_


----------



## skyline930 (20. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja..10-15FPS je nach Spiel werden es schon sein..und du musst halt auch wirklich auf keinerlei Einstellung verzichten - aber gut..die GTX670 (hab sie ja selbst) reicht für die nächsten Jahre auch mehr als aus - dachte nur..wegen deinem Budget ;-)
> 
> Also..würde das so machen wie im Warenkorb-Link..halt nur mit GTX670 oder GTX680..je nachdem..das entscheidest du :-)_



Okay, das ist auf jeden Fall ne Menge. Ich schau mal, vielen Dank von mir schonmal


----------



## Waterproofed (21. August 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/748a862200698b8fbd1775fd928cbd3a6df4a818309fab29d8f

Kann da mal jemand drüber gucken? Vielleicht gibt´s da noch was, was man optimieren kann...Geld sparen möchte ich nicht. Wenn ich mehr Leistung für das Geld bekomme umso besser.


----------



## painschkes (21. August 2012)

Also..wenn du das Geld wirklich hast..Netzteil zu 580W-Version machen..eventuell nen schicken Luftkühler - ansonsten kannst du das so nehmen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waterproofed (21. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> eventuell nen schicken Luftkühler



Habe da doch eine Wakü drin? Kann ich dann noch einen Luft-Kühler benutzen?


----------



## Zoera (22. August 2012)

Lohnt sich der Preisunterschied von einer GTX 670 zu einer 680 überhaupt?


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_@Waterproofed : Ja, ich meinte ja das HXXX-Ding da rausnehmen..aber gut, dabei kann man auch bleiben._

_@Zoera : Wenn man das Geld "locker" hat , dann ja - sind (je nach Spiel) 10-15FPS mehr._


----------



## Zoera (22. August 2012)

Ja gut, das stimmt. Und 10 - 15 FPS sind doch einiges.
Danke erstmal, die Highend Config hilft schonmal weiter - werde mich aber nochmals umsehen und hier nach Feedback suchen dann.

Merci

Edit:
Tante Edith meinte kurz, welcher Ram würdest du empfehlen, sollten diese bei Digitec gekauft werden?


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_Leider kann ich Digitech irgendwie nicht verlinken - wenn du mit Artikelnummer suchen möchtest - diesen : 219172_


----------



## Zoera (22. August 2012)

Super merci.
Kurzerhand noch: https://www.digitec.ch/Startseite.aspx?wk=kZbop1hNUz4
Laufwerk werde ich mein jetztiges (ASUS BC-08B1LT, BluRay ROM) übernehmen.

Wegen dem Case muss ich mal noch schauen (;

Gibt's neben dem Thermalright SilverArrow noch eine Alternative?


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_- Alpenföhn Matterhorn : 188786_
_[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]- Noctua NH-D14 : [/font]178515_
_[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]- BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro C1 : [/font]204894_

_Bei allen 3 allerdings auf ein großes Case achten..kann nicht schaden ;-)_

_PS : Sind natürlich nur Beispiele._


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. August 2012)

So hab meine Rechnerteile nun final bei Mindfactory bestellt, folgendes ist bei kleinen Änderungen dabei rausgekommen:
*
8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
530W Thermaltake Hamburg 80plus
AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965 4x 3.40GHz So.AM3 BOX
Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B SCMG-3100
Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
ASRock 970DE3/U3S3 AMD 770 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN851N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s PCI

Kosten mit Versand ca. 330€


Aus meinem alten Rechner behalte ich eigentlich nur:

KFA2 NVidia GTX 275 OC
und meine 2 Festplatten + DVD-Brenner

Bessere Grafikkarte gibt's leider erst ab 190€ und die muss halt bis Weihnachten warten .

Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind, hoffe mal hab die Richtige Wahl getroffen....werde auch direkt mal paar Tests machen und das Resultat noch mitteilen.*


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_Naja..eine HD6870 hätte es auch ab 145€ gegeben - aber wurscht..passt auch erstmal so - dann kann es zu Weihnachten auch eine HD7850 o.ä werden._

_PS : Viel Spaß dann. :-)_


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Leider kann ich Digitech irgendwie nicht verlinken - wenn du mit Artikelnummer suchen möchtest - diesen : 219172_



Haben die "Kommata" in der URL?


----------



## Zoera (22. August 2012)

Nutzen iFrames - müsstest "in einem neuen Tab öffnen" (;


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_Okay, dann bin ich jetzt schlauer als vorher.. _


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. August 2012)

Jo, will mir so oder so noch ne vernünftige Soundkarte und Grafikkarte kaufen später, Hauptsache das Grundgerüst passt, und im Notfall kann ich immer noch den Prozessor auf einen FX erhöhen, das passt ja zum Glück auch auf dem Board.

Eine HD7850 soll es mindestens werden, eher eine HD7950  und als Soundkarte Asus Soundkarte Xonar D2X/XDT 7.1 PCIe x1, dann ist mein Mainboard voll.


----------



## Zoera (22. August 2012)

Wie gross ist dein Zimmer, in dem dein Computer steht?
Die Frage deshalb, wegen der 7.1 Soundkarte - 7.1 macht erst ab einer gewissen Zimmergrösse "sinnvoll" Spass (;


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. August 2012)

Mein Headset kann 5.1 (ROCCAT Kave Solid 5.1) , jedoch findet keine gescheiten Soundkarten mit 5.1 und den 5 Steckmöglichkeiten und guter Bewertung oder wenn, dann kosten die das gleiche wie ne 7.1....dann nehm ich eher die bessere mit. 

Ich kann mich aber nur nochmal für die Tolle Hilfe hier bedanken, habe mich halt seit fast 10 Jahren nicht mehr mit Hardware auseinander gesetzt und da verliert man den Bezug ein wenig, aber nach wenigen Tagen und Anregungen/Vorschlägen hier im Forum ist man halbwegs wieder im Thema. Und auch die Seite Mindfactory war mir bis dato unbekannt, hab immer nur bei meinem PC-Laden gekauft in den letzten Jahren, aber die Teile sind ma locker 5-10&#8364; teuerer, was bei einer Menge schon viel ausmacht....hier kann ich nur nochmal vielen Dank sagen.


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_Auf FX würde ich aber nicht umsteigen später--zuwenig Leistung für's Geld..deshalb war meine Empfehlung ja auch der i3+Intel-Board..aber du musst(est) ja entscheiden. :-)_


----------



## Zoera (22. August 2012)

@painschkes: Magst mir mal eben die empfohlenen RAMs in der 2x8GB Ausführung raussuchen?
https://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteVergleichen1.aspx?artikel=235969,234284,244769,219172

Bzw. müsste Nummer 3 sein dann, oder?


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. August 2012)

Sagen wir mal so, ich nutzte AMD-Prozzesoren aus Überzeugung, vielleicht holen Sie Intel irgendwann auch mal wieder ein, so wie früher. Ich finde halt einfach den Preis bei Intel ziemlich unverschämt. Bei AMD ist beim AMD FX-8150 eh Ende momentan und der kostet ca. 170€ und der Intel der dem am nächsten liegt ist der Intel Core i7 965 XE und der kostet ca. 1000€ und der schlechtere Intel Core i7-950 kostet ca. 250€....da finde ich halt das Preis- / Leistungsverhältniss arg daneben.

Rang:
15 Intel Core i7 965 XE Bloomfield1366 3,2 GHz 
16 AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3,6 GHz 
17 Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield1366 3,06 GHz


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. August 2012)

Zoera schrieb:


> @painschkes: Magst mir mal eben die empfohlenen RAMs in der 2x8GB Ausführung raussuchen?
> https://www.digitec....?artikel=235969,234284,244769,219172
> 
> Bzw. müsste Nummer 3 sein dann, oder?




http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p802784_16GB-Corsair-Vengeance-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

sollten das sein


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_Ne Zoera - der ist zu hoch für große Kühler - wenn dann den zB. : 234284_

[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]_-------_[/font]
[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]_
_[/font][font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]_@Mondenkynd_[/font]
[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"][/font][font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]_Was hast du denn bitte für einen Test angeschaut?_[/font]
[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]_Der FX 8150 wird schon vom i5 3450 geschlagen..und der kostet ~180€_[/font]
[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]_Also nochmal nachschauen.. ;-)_[/font]
[font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2012)

sogar mein amd 4 kerner zieht in spielen an dem 8 kerner vorbei


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_Jop, so schauts aus. :-)_


----------



## Zoera (22. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ne Zoera - der ist zu hoch für große Kühler - wenn dann den zB. : 234284_




https://www.digitec.ch/Startseite.aspx?wk=CwhzZOTiI%2fI

Mal aktualisiert.
Case + Kühler, wie besprochen, da nicht vorhanden.


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_Joa, schnieke - sehr schönes System._

_PS : Normale Festplatte wird übernommen? (Sorry falls du schon geschrieben hattest..) :-)_


----------



## Zoera (22. August 2012)

Joa, 3x 1TB, die 4. ist vor einigen Wochen dahin geschieden *grml*
An was erkanntest du eigentlich, die RAM Höhe bzw. ob es mit dem Kühler passt?

PS: BR Laufwerk wird auch übernommen.


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ne Zoera - der ist zu hoch für große Kühler - wenn dann den zB. : 234284_
> 
> [font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]_-------_[/font]
> [font="Lucida Grande, verdana, sans-serif"]_
> ...



http://www.prozessor-rangliste.de/ oder http://www.cpubenchmark.net/


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

Zoera schrieb:


> An was erkanntest du eigentlich, die RAM Höhe bzw. ob es mit dem Kühler passt?



_Erfahrung - der von dir gepostet hat halt sehr hohe Heatspreader (also die "Zacken" oben drauf) - das gibt oft Probleme mit den großen Kühlern..die sind dann nämlich über/ganz nah an den Rambänken._

_---------_

_@Mondenkynd_

_Dann schau zB. mal hier : http://www.computerb...-ivy-bridge/16/_


----------



## Mondenkynd (22. August 2012)

Oha da siehst's ja ganz anders aus, da kann man ja fast nen Intel Core i5-3570K für 210€ nehmen oder nen Intel Core i7-3770K für 300€.


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_Joa, wenn man übertakten möchte :-)_


----------



## Oonâgh (22. August 2012)

Hey! Vielen Dank erst mal für die Zusammenstellungen, 

ich war seit Jahren nicht mehr hier im Forum und bin wirklich froh, dass es solche Hilfe immer noch für lau gibt!

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir nun endlich nach langer Laptop-Zeit, wieder einen Tower zu kaufen. Die 700&#8364;-Variante habe ich dabei mal angepeilt (des Budget wegens).  
Highend Games sind nicht geplant, für ein bisschen daddeln, GW2 und evtl. D3 sollte das doch sicher reichen?

Ich hab außerdem nichts in der Richtung in den vorherigen Posts gefunden: 
Wie wäre es denn, wenn man vorne auch Anschlüsse für ein Headset haben möchte oder evtl. ein bis zwei USBs? Muss man dann auf ein neues Gehäuse zurückgreifen, das den Krams schon installiert hat? 
Falls ja, gibt es dazu eine Empfehlung?


Gruß,
Flo


----------



## painschkes (22. August 2012)

_Ja, die 700€-Variante reicht für alle aktuellen Spiele auf hohen bis sehr hohen Details in FullHD._

_Anschlüsse für Headset & USB gibts oben drauf am Asgard Pro - musst du mal auf das letzte Bild schauen..oder bei Mindfactory.. :-)_


----------



## Oonâgh (22. August 2012)

Aaaahh, tricky! ;D

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## DarkGenesis (23. August 2012)

Was meint ihr da zu ?


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

_Joa..und..äh..die Grafikkarte? :-o_


----------



## DarkGenesis (23. August 2012)

> <i>Joa..und..äh..die Grafikkarte? :-o</i>




und Joa heißt :-)?

Ich hab 460 & 470 GTX die sollten im SLI Modus reichen oder nicht!?


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

_Reichen..für was? Für's spielen auf 3 FullHD-Monitoren? Na ich denke eher nicht.. :-o_


----------



## DarkGenesis (23. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> Reichen..für was? Für's spielen auf 3 FullHD-Monitoren? Na ich denke eher nicht.. :-o



Ok :-( und was sollte ich den kaufen da mit es reicht ?


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

_Wie hoch ist dein Budget? Was soll alles dabei sein? (Nur der Rechner? Oder auch Windows,Maus,Tastatur,Monitor(e),usw.?)_

_Müsste man schon wissen - sonst ist das schlecht mit dem helfen.. :-)_


----------



## p00f (23. August 2012)

Ich hab interesse an dem 800 € PC allerdings hätte ich anstatt der HD... gerne ne Nvidia da ich ein absoluter 'Borderlandsfreak' bin und dabei natürlich nicht auf die Phsyx verzichten kann, welche Alternative gäbe es da in dem P/L Verhältnis ?


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

Da dürfte die GTX660 Ti das "billigste" sein.

Noch günstiger GTX560 Ti..aber die ist dann doch eher zu "leistungsschwach".

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ol@f (23. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> Da dürfte die GTX660 Ti das "billigste" sein.
> 
> Noch günstiger GTX560 Ti..aber die ist dann doch eher zu "leistungsschwach".
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk 2


Vielleicht sollte man dann ein bisschen warten. AMD senkt die Grafikkarten-Preise in letzter Zeit. Vielleicht zieht ja Nvidia nach...


----------



## painschkes (23. August 2012)

_Nö..die senken ihre Preise ja wegen der neuen GTX660 Ti..wieso sollte Nvidia da mitziehen? :-)_


----------



## Ol@f (23. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nö..die senken ihre Preise ja wegen der neuen GTX660 Ti..wieso sollte Nvidia da mitziehen? :-)_


Dann hab ich wohl die Leistungsunterschiede der einzelnen Karten falsch im Kopf gehabt.  Hatte mich nur verwundert, dass es eine 7950 für 260€ gibt.


----------



## Tessinea (25. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit hier Rat und Hilfe bekommen für den Kauf meines neuen PC´s. Folgendes hab ich gekauft:

_i5 3450
ASRock H77 Pro4
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Xigmatek Asgard III
Antec HCG 520W
LG GH22NS90
Seagate Barracuda 500 GB
Gigabyte HD7850
Zusammenbau_
Windows 7 64 Bit Home

Nach Austausch des Speichers (war kaputt (festgestellt durch Analysetool und MemTest 86)) haben wir alles installiert was drauf muss.

Folgendes Problem ist mehrfach aufgetreten:
1x roter Bildschirm, danach nur noch grauer Bildschirm mit weißen Streifen. - PC hängt sich vollständig auf!

Passiert bisher bei allen Spielen (WoW, Diablo)

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann? Ich ärgere mich gerade richtig darüber das ich nich zocken kann.


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2012)

_Roter Bildschirm? Hab ich auch noch nicht gehört - aber das andere lässt auf ein Kabelproblem bzw. Grafikkartenproblem schliessen..eventuell noch Kabel / Karte da zum testen?_

_Ist natürlich ärgerlich beim Neukauf - Teile sind aber aufjeden Fall kompatibel etc._


----------



## Tessinea (25. August 2012)

Was für ein Kabel meinst Du?


----------



## painschkes (25. August 2012)

_Monitorkabel - vllt hat das einen Knacks weg? Würde zumindest das komische Bild erklären..den Crash wiederum nicht._

_Hast mal die Temperaturen beobachtet? Oder ist sonst irgendwas "komisches"?_


----------



## Tessinea (25. August 2012)

Achso, ja so ein Kabel hätte ich zur Not noch da. Temperatur (45 Grad) und auch die Lüfter laufen normal. Nen Benchmarktest kann ich auch ewig laufen lassen, nix passiert. Normal surfen geht auch (zumindest ist er bis jetzt nicht eigefroren). Bisher tritt das Probelm echt nur bei den Spielen auf. WoW läuft unglaubliche 5 Minuten, Diablo macht nach ca 2-3 Minuten schlapp. Bei Diablo wird der Bildschirm sogar einfach nur schwarz. Bei beiden muss der PC komplett ausgemacht werden, Reset oder Taskmanager klappen nicht mehr.


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

Moinsen ich schreib einfach mal hier ich suche, ein neues NT. 

Am besten von hier : http://www.hwh.de/Co...41_360_157.html

mein system 

x4 965 be 
hd5770


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2012)

_Damit machst du nichts falsch : http://www.hwh.de/Computertechnik/Gehaeuse-Netzteile/PC-Netzteile/Corsair-CX-430W-ATX-2-3-V2::1650065.html?XTCsid=7e0cb4a3a0044bae685b4b0d9d24d908_


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

okay, danke


----------



## Soulii (27. August 2012)

hm... hwh , das ist ja gleich um die ecke


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

wolfsburg, braunschweig?

edit: so system läuft wieder


----------



## wowfighter (28. August 2012)

Keine AMD Prozessoren :´(


----------



## Soulii (28. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wolfsburg, braunschweig?
> 
> edit: so system läuft wieder



wob.


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2012)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Keine AMD Prozessoren :´(



_Joa, wofür auch? :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (28. August 2012)

ihh AMD


----------



## Blut und Donner (28. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> ihh AMD



ihh Spam, mal ganz ehrlich, was soll das?


----------



## bemuehung (28. August 2012)

bissl Spam muss sein 



H2OTest schrieb:


> edit: so system läuft wieder


hattest nicht erst komplett neu ?


----------



## wowfighter (28. August 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Joa, wofür auch? :-)_



Intel ist zu teuer^^


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2012)

_Absoluter Quatsch..welchen AMD vermisst du denn? :-)_


----------



## wowfighter (28. August 2012)

Einen AMD Phenom II 4x 955 für die Budguet Variante


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

der I 3 ist schneller


----------



## wowfighter (28. August 2012)

Never!


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2012)

_Klar, gibt genug Tests dazu. :-)_


----------



## bemuehung (28. August 2012)

selbst der günstige G540 für z.b. WoW/Diablo3 etc. richtig gut, das für ~38Euro

je nach Budget kann man evtl. den 960T mit reinnehmen, muss man gucken teilweise n (gebrauchter) 955/965 ok für 60Euro 

is halt Budgetlösung oder man kann ihn bis zum Erbrechen OCen


----------



## mristau (28. August 2012)

Wenn jemand einen oder mehrere AMD Zusammenstellungen erstellt und hier posten würde, könnten die sicher auch in den Post vorn eingebaut werden


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

hier wird aber von neuware geredet... - selbst mein Athlon 6000+ schaffte noch mw2 und wow auf ultra ...


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2012)

_Könnte man..aber wofür? Die angepeilten Budgets sind genannt..und in jede passt ein schneller Intel rein..wofür dann noch die Arbeit mit AMD machen? Bin alles andere als ein Fanboy..aber die haben's grad einfach nicht "verdient" - maximal der Phenom II 965..aber das war's dann auch - immerhin geht's hier um Spiele-PC's :-)_


----------



## wowfighter (28. August 2012)

naja der 955 hat nen offenen multiplikator das hat der i3 net ?!


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich - wenn du unbedingt ein AMD - System haben willst, stell eins zusammen und Painschkes editiert es sicher in den Anfangspost. Da aber sowieso fast keiner hier reinguckt sondern immer ein neuen Thread aufmacht, kann das egal sein.


----------



## bemuehung (29. August 2012)

wowfighter schrieb:


> naja der 955 hat nen offenen multiplikator das hat der i3 net ?!


wenn der Multi nich mitmacht is das auch n Totschlagargument, müsstest den 955BE schon einiges über 4Ghz takten(was sich als schwierig erweisen sollte) um die Leistung@stock des 2120 zu erreichen


----------



## wowfighter (29. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> wenn der Multi nich mitmacht is das auch n Totschlagargument, müsstest den 955BE schon einiges über 4Ghz takten(was sich als schwierig erweisen sollte) um die Leistung@stock des 2120 zu erreichen



Ist der I3 echt so leistungsstark? oO ~109Euronen sind ja net wirklich viel..


----------



## Waterproofed (29. August 2012)

Kann ich für den 

i7 3770k das Asus P8Z77-V LX Board nehmen oder gibt es da was besseres / optimaleres?

Und welchen RAM (16 G dann dazu?


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. August 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> wenn der Multi nich mitmacht is das auch n Totschlagargument, müsstest den 955BE schon einiges über 4Ghz takten(was sich als schwierig erweisen sollte) um die Leistung@stock des 2120 zu erreichen



Bloß für Zocker ist das alles irrelevant, was ein i3 für vorteile gegenüber eines X4 955 hat, in Spielen rangieren die fast auf dem selben Level, die Vorteile des i3 liegen vielmehr in professionellen Anwendungen und im Stromverbrauch. Wobei, falls alle 4 Kerne unterstützt werden, der X4 genauso gut oder besser abschneided. Aber natürlich ist die Singlecore Performance des i3 besser.


----------



## DanB (12. September 2012)

Wie sieht das eig. mit einem Office-PC aus, mit einem Budget von rund 500€? Ist da der 500€ PC ausreichend oder sollte man lieber wert auf andere Komponenten legen? Bin leider schon etwas aus der Materie raus, hatte hier auch nur einen etwas älteren Thread dazu gefunden und dachte ich frag lieber erst einmal hier nach, bevor ich noch son "Suche super duper Office PC"-Thread eröffne


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. September 2012)

Office PC heißt? Was noch außer Textverarbeitung? Welche Programme genau? Der für 500,- ist ein Low-Cost-Gaming-Rechner, reines Office bekommst du noch viel günstiger.


----------



## DanB (12. September 2012)

Soll halt wirklich der Inbegriff eines Office-PCs werden!
Alles was mit Microsoft Office zu tun hat, Internet, ein wenig Bildbearbeitung und das massenhafte Speichern von Word- Dokumenten bzw Bildern, wobei diese momentan auf einer externen Festplatte liegen. Des Weiteren ist ein Kartenlesegerät erforderlich, Wlan wird über einrn externen Stick empfangen.
Achja, er sollte für die nächsten Jahre ohne aufrüsten laufen


----------



## Ascalonier (17. September 2012)

Ich würde den Buffed PC empfehlen, der knapp 1000 euro kostet. Alles was darunter ist kann man vergessen. Ich z.b. habe mir schon die 660 ti mit 2 Gigabyte einbauenlassen, um für die nächsten Spiele gerüstet zu sein.


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2012)

_Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag..wow._


----------



## Ascalonier (17. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sehr sinnvoller Beitrag..wow._




Es macht Sinn, was ich sage, denn sogar WoW läuft mitlerweile auf Direct X11.
Oder preferierst du zu einem billigerem PC?
Nicht jeder weiß sich zu beraten bei einem Kauf eines PC´s.


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2012)

_"[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]der knapp 1000 euro kostet. Alles was darunter ist kann man vergessen."[/font]_
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Ich bezog mich jetzt darauf..das ist der größte Quatsch.._[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Ich geh da nicht weiter drauf ein, ist mir zu blöd in meinem eigenen Zusammenstellungs-Thread._[/font]


----------



## Ascalonier (17. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _"[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]der knapp 1000 euro kostet. Alles was darunter ist kann man vergessen."[/font]_
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Ich bezog mich jetzt darauf..das ist der größte Quatsch.._[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_Ich geh da nicht weiter drauf ein, ist mir zu blöd in meinem eigenen Zusammenstellungs-Thread._[/font]



Liebe Painschkes,
 Ich weiß nicht was du meinst.
Es ist wirklich kein Quatsch, sonst würde Buffed solch einen PC überhaupt nicht anbieten 
und nicht als genau den PC ,den man für zurzeit gängige Spiele braucht bezeichnen.
Jedem das seine


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2012)

_Du sagst : PC's unter 1000&#8364; sind Quatsch - was totaler Humbug ist..denn selbst mit einem ~700&#8364; PC kannst du die nächsten Jahre ohne Probleme spielen - man "muss" halt nur auf sowas wie eine SSD (die ja ohne Probleme nachzurüsten ist) verzichten._

_Jetzt verstanden? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich auch nicht helfen._

_/Edit : Bin übrigends immernoch ein Er._


----------



## Ascalonier (17. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Du sagst : PC's unter 1000€ sind Quatsch - was totaler Humbug ist..denn selbst mit einem ~700€ PC kannst du die nächsten Jahre ohne Probleme spielen - man "muss" halt nur auf sowas wie eine SSD (die ja ohne Probleme nachzurüsten ist) verzichten._
> 
> _Jetzt verstanden? Wenn nicht, dann kann ich auch nicht helfen._
> 
> _/Edit : Bin übrigends immernoch ein Er._



Verzeihung wegen dem Geschlechtsmissverständnis .

Hier ein Beispiel:

Das ist als ob man einen alten 1958ziger verosteten Oldtimer kauft und dann sagt der geht ja noch.
Man kann ja die Reifen auswechseln.
Aber es wäre Sinnlos ihn als Hobbymechanicker neu zu restaurieren.

Du willst mir doch nicht im ernst weiß machen , dass du eine 300 Euro Grafikkarte in einen Oldtimer einbaust.
Desto mehr Geld man für den Kauf eines PC´s investiert umso länger wird er halten.
Und selbst da müsste man in ein paar Jahren Dinge wie z.B. die Grafikkarte auswechseln, denn
dann wird die Technick weiter sein.
Wie siehts denn dann bei einem 700 Euro PC aus?


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2012)

_i5 3450_
_ASRock H77 Pro4_
_8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9_
_BitFenix Shinobi_
_BeQuiet PurePower 530W_
_LG GH24NS90_
_Seagate Barracuda 1TB_
_Gigabyte HD7870_

_das wären dann ~700€_

_Wo ist das denn jetzt ein Oldtimer oder zu schlecht für aktuelle Games auf vollen Details?_

_Riecht ein wenig nach Troll hier.._


----------



## Ascalonier (17. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _i5 3450_
> _ASRock H77 Pro4_
> _8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9_
> _BitFenix Shinobi_
> ...



Du hast eine Mittelmäßige Grafikkarte mit dem letzten Pfusch zusammengnagelt.
Wahrscheinlich hast du lange für so was gesucht.

Was spielst du denn, Browsergames?




http://www.buffed.de...Anzeige-818795/

Hier siehst du einen "Rollenspiel" PC für optimales Spielergebnis.

Ich habe nicht gesagt dass man mit ner 700 Euro Kiste nicht spielen kann, sondern,dass
sogar das 7 Jahre alte WoW mit Direct X11 läuft , was eine 700 Euro Kiste nicht auf Ultra
abspielen kann, denn nur dann hat man ein Optimales Spielerlebnis.


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2012)

_Das ist mir jetzt zu bescheuert, wow.._
_
__Report ist raus._

_WoW ist damit ohne Probleme auf Ultra in FullHD spielbar..genauso wie Battlefield 3._

_Gott..nervig das man sich mit so einem Unsinn rumplagen muss..grausig._


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. September 2012)

Also Ascalonier du laberst hier den größten Müll, ganz ehrlich, mein PC hat 500,- gekostet ist bei weitem nicht so gut wie der den paischkes gepostet hat, man kann trotzdem WoW damit auf Ultra zocken. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man still sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. September 2012)

Bitte beachtet beim Diskutieren die Netiquette.


----------



## Ascalonier (17. September 2012)

Ich habe nur gesagt dass  Buffed sich dabei was gedacht hat, als sie ihre ideale Konfiguration für den Rollenplayer PC vorgestellt hat. Die Spiele werden anspruchsvoller und können eine viel bessere Grafik wiedergeben als früher, sogar WoW und HdRo, zeigen heute  mehr als sie es früher konnten. Das kann doch jeder Mensch verstehen. Reporte mich nicht ,denn für Kritk wird man nicht gebannt.  
Es ist ganz einfach ein 500 Euro PC ist nur halb so gut (wenn überhaupt) wie ein 1000 Euro PC , ist doch klar.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. September 2012)

ja und wenn "halb so gut" 100% spielbar ist dann bedeutet "doppelt so gut" was? Genau, 100% spielbar /facepalm


----------



## Ol@f (17. September 2012)

Naja, vergleich mal die Komponenten mit denen, die painschkes gepostet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. September 2012)

Ja eben, vorallem ist die Grafikkarte die Paini gepostet hat noch sehr viel besser als die GTX 560 Ti, zumal der buffed PC für heutige Verhältnisse überteuert ist.

Falls dus nicht glaubst @Ascalonier hier:


----------



## spectrumizer (18. September 2012)

Schluss nun! Vorallem @Ascalonier. Mit was für Diskussionsmitteln versuchst du hier, anderen deine Meinung reinzudrücken? Das hat mit normalem Meinungsaustausch nichts mehr zu tun.

Wenn du genug Geld hast, um dir einen 1.000,- € PC zu leisten, dann ist das schön für dich. Wenn andere dafür nur 700,- oder 500,- € ausgeben wollen und damit genauso zufrieden sind, ist das auch schön für sie. Jedem das seine.

Ich will jetzt hier zu diesem Thema nichts mehr lesen. Sonst gibt's Forenpause, damit sich die Gemüter wieder beruhigen.

Danke.


----------



## Ascalonier (18. September 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Schluss nun! Vorallem @Ascalonier. Mit was für Diskussionsmitteln versuchst du hier, anderen deine Meinung reinzudrücken? Das hat mit normalem Meinungsaustausch nichts mehr zu tun.
> 
> Wenn du genug Geld hast, um dir einen 1.000,- € PC zu leisten, dann ist das schön für dich. Wenn andere dafür nur 700,- oder 500,- € ausgeben wollen und damit genauso zufrieden sind, ist das auch schön für sie. Jedem das seine.
> 
> ...



Darf ich denn nicht auf Dinge wie facepalm oder Troll reagieren? ( Admins sollten doch unparteiisch sein) 
Meine Meinung wurde verspottet , deshalb habe ich versucht meine
Meinug noch einmal zu verdeutlichen, genau so wie die anderen.
Wenn meine Post dafür gelöscht wird müssten sie das ganze Thema sperren.

Es geht nicht um das Geld, es geht nur darum , dass jeder eine Meinung 
hat die man nicht verspotten sollte.


----------



## Firun (18. September 2012)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das Geld, es geht nur darum , dass jeder eine Meinung
> hat die man nicht verspotten sollte.



Da hat Er Recht. 

@Ascalonier

Aber trotzdem merkst du doch auch irgendwann mal wann du den Bogen überspannt hast oder `?

In solchen Fällen, wenn man wirklich auf gar keinen Nenner kommt würde ich einfach mal ein paar Tage dieses Thema meiden und mal darüber schlafen, dann kann sich jeder besinnen und beruhigen


----------



## painschkes (18. September 2012)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]mal ein paar Tage dieses Thema meiden und mal darüber schlafen, dann kann sich jeder besinnen und beruhigen[/font]


_
__Seh ich nicht ein..mich irgendwie "zu beruhigen" - ich war ja nichtmal "erregt/aufgeregt/gereizt" - ich hab sachlich argumentiert - hier kommt jemand in den Thread und postet Unwahrheiten - das kann ich bzw. man einfach nicht so stehen lassen - darauf bin ich sachlich eingegangen.__
_
_Und einen 700€ PC mit hochwertigen Komponenten (i5 3450,8GB,HD7870) als "Eine Mid-Range-Grafikkarte mit irgendwelchem Müll" hinzustellen - also langsam reichts auch mal.._

_Da brauch man/ich nicht drüber schlafen, wenn er mit sachlichen *Fakten* kommt, ist alles in Ordnung - so ist das aber einfach nur totaler Quatsch und verunsichert Leute die über Google o.ä auf dieses Thema stossen..und da das ganze nicht wahr ist, ist das nicht nur eine Verunsicherung sondern absoluter Quatsch._

_Aber letztendlich solls mir egal sein..dann soll der Thread halt geschlossen werden, so wie er es will - dann kann auch er wenigstens nicht mehr solch einen Quatsch posten._


----------



## Ascalonier (18. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> __Seh ich nicht ein..mich irgendwie "zu beruhigen" - ich war ja nichtmal "erregt/aufgeregt/gereizt" - ich hab sachlich argumentiert - hier kommt jemand in den Thread und postet Unwahrheiten - das kann ich bzw. man einfach nicht so stehen lassen - darauf bin ich sachlich eingegangen.__
> _
> _Und einen 700€ PC mit hochwertigen Komponenten (i5 3450,8GB,HD7870) als "Eine Mid-Range-Grafikkarte mit irgendwelchem Müll" hinzustellen - also langsam reichts auch mal.._
> ...



Überleg mal:

Durch die Versandkosten und der Garantie, die man extra bezahlen muss?
Am Ende kommst du über deine 700 rauß.
Da kann man gleich zum PC Händler neben an gehen und einen Kaufen.
Man bekommt 3 Jahre Garantie und weiß wirklich was drin ist.(Wenn etwas kaputt geht kann man es in diesen 3 Jahren kostenlos ersetzt bekommen).


----------



## painschkes (18. September 2012)

_Versandkosten liegen bei 10€ (je nach Bezahlungsart) und Garantie ist enthalten..genau wie bei einem Fertig-Rechner - der Preis der da steht (bei meiner Zusammenstellung zB.) wird auch bezahlt..von den Versandkosten mal abgesehen (die auch wegfallen wenn man bei Mindfactory zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr bestellt)._

_Bei meiner Zusammenstellung weisst du auch was drin ist - oder etwa nicht? Jedes verdammte Teil ist aufgelistet._

_Gott..soviel Unwissenheit.._


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Versandkosten liegen bei 10&#8364; (je nach Bezahlungsart) und Garantie ist enthalten..genau wie bei einem Fertig-Rechner - der Preis der da steht (bei meiner Zusammenstellung zB.) wird auch bezahlt..von den Versandkosten mal abgesehen (die auch wegfallen wenn man bei Mindfactory zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr bestellt)._
> 
> _Bei meiner Zusammenstellung weisst du auch was drin ist - oder etwa nicht? Jedes verdammte Teil ist aufgelistet._
> 
> _Gott..soviel Unwissenheit.._


Lass es paini, du hasts doch auch gemerkt, er versucht jetzt zu relativieren (aber da kommt man mit versand auf viel mehr...) Wir wissens doch besser 

Also, an alle die sich dieses Thema anschauen, die PCs von Painschkes bieten ein top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und sind für die nächsten paar Jahre gut gerüstet (selbst der 500,- PC reicht LOCKER für WoW@Ultra Quelle)


----------



## painschkes (18. September 2012)

_Jo, hast warscheinlich Recht.. :-)_

_Werd nachher/morgen auch nochmal die Links aktualisieren..das Laufwerk gibts leider nichtmehr._


----------



## H2OTest (18. September 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Lass es paini, du hasts doch auch gemerkt, er versucht jetzt zu relativieren (aber da kommt man mit versand auf viel mehr...) Wir wissens doch besser
> 
> Also, an alle die sich dieses Thema anschauen, die PCs von Painschkes bieten ein top Preis/Leistungsverhältniss und sind für die nächsten paar Jahre gut gerüstet (selbst der 500,- PC reicht LOCKER für WoW@Ultra Quelle)



und m.M. nach auch für BF3 in Full HD auf Hoch.


----------



## Akium (19. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Das ist mir jetzt zu bescheuert, wow.._
> _
> __Report ist raus._
> 
> ...



Recht hast du. 
Es reicht sogar schon nen boxed i3 3220 für 110 &#8364; mitsamt nem günstigen B75 Board + ner HD 6870 um in Sachen WoW vollauf gerüstet zu sein. Somit ist für den typischen WoW Zocker, sogar ein Niveau von 550 &#8364; in Grunde das Maß erreicht. Bei dem ein oder anderen Anbieter kann man gar ne 7850 schon für ~160 &#8364; erwerben. Dazu dann nen Bronze 400 W Netzteil, und der Drops ist gelutscht.	Wer dann noch bisschen Komfort haben will, kauft sich noch für ~80 ne 120 GB SSD dazu, und man hat im Bereich von 600-650 einen wunderbaren PC da stehen.

PS: Wenn ich mir im Moment nen PC kaufen würde, würde ich nahezu exakt den von Dir vorgeschlagenen nehmen, nur anstatt ner 7870 eben ne 7850 für 160 &#8364;.	Du liegst mit deiner Empfehlung schon ziemlich richtig.


----------



## painschkes (19. September 2012)

_Jops, mir brauchst du das nicht zu sagen - aber danke für den Post. :-)_


----------



## Akium (19. September 2012)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach ein 500 Euro PC ist nur halb so gut (wenn überhaupt) wie ein 1000 Euro PC , ist doch klar.



Das ist Blödsinn. Nur weil er halb so teuer ist, ist er nicht halb so gut. Mit nem gut zusammengestellten 500 € PC erreichst du sicher 85-90 % der Leistung eines 1000 € Teils.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. September 2012)

Kommt immer drauf an, in Benchmarks, wird das 1000,.- Teil sicher >30% schneller sein, doch die Frage ist immer, wieviel davon in der Praxis übrig bleibt.


----------



## H2OTest (19. September 2012)

Vorallem Die Cpu Leistung ist für den Hauptverwendungszweck hier ( Gaming ), überdimensioniert.


----------



## Distrupter (19. September 2012)

Guten Abend,

habe folgenden Beitrag schon vor kurzem an painschkes per PN geschickt, wollte das Ganze hiermit aber noch fuer andere zugaenglich machen, die sich an der Beratung beteiligen moechten.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wohne jetzt fuer ein knappes Jahr bei meiner Familie in den USA und da hier leider nichts annaehernd taugliches vorhanden ist, werd ich wohl nicht drum herum kommen, mir hier einen PC zuzulegen. Laptop waer natuerlich insofern praktisch, dass ich den dann auch wieder mit nach Deutschland nehmen koennte, rechtfertigt aber in meinen Augen den Aufpreis fuer gleichwertige Leistung nicht. Hab mich also fuer einen Desktop PC entschieden, den ich dann einfach bei meiner Familie lasse, also vergammeln wird er hier sicher nicht.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]So genug geschwafelt, hier der Rahmen fuer das ganze:[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nutzung: Spiele (Guild Wars 2 als wohl hardwarehungrigstes im Augenmerk, D3, MMOs)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Budget: etwa 500-650 $ (so wenig wie moeglich, so viel wie noetig, faellt also grob in die 500 Euro Richtung, wenns etwas mehr werden sollte, ist das im Rahmen)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sonstiges: Windows (7 Home Premium 64 bit geh ich mal von aus) muss leider in besagtem groben Budget inbegriffen sein. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Versand in den USA, newegg.com und tigerdirect.com sahen soweit beide recht vernuenftig aus, gibt auch oft noch Rabatt wenn man z.b. gewisse Komponente zusammen kauft, oder Promo Codes, aber ich weiss leider nicht exakt ab wann ich bestellen kann und die meisten gelten nur fuer kurze Zeit.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Edit: [/font]http://www.microcenter.com/  mit Shop GA Greater Atlanta / Marietta  scheint noch guenstiger zu sein und da koennte ich meine Komponente sogar direkt abholen, diesen wuerd ich insofern bevorzugen.

Edit-Ende
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Folgende Zusammenstellung hab ich auf MMO Champion als GW2-Budget-Variante gefunden, kann aber selber nicht genuegend damit anfangen, um sie gut einzuschaetzen, sie fiele allerdings recht gut in meine Vorstellungen preislich.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]newegg.com:[/font]
*MoBo: *ASRock H77M[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] &#8211; [/font]_$69.99_
*CPU: *Intel i3 2120[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] &#8211; [/font]_$124.99_
*RAM:*[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]G.Skill 1333MHz 2x4GB[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] &#8211; [/font]_$35.99_
*GPU:*[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]MSI HD7770 Ghz[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] &#8211; [/font]_$124.99_
*HDD:*[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]&#8211; [/font]_$69.99_
*PSU:*[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]Antec VP-450W[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] &#8211; [/font]_$34.99
_*Case:*[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]Antec Gaming Series One[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] &#8211; [/font]_$49.99_ [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Total: ~$511 (before rebates)    [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
Laufwerk fehlt bzw wurde dort nicht gelistet
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Quelle: [/font]http://www.mmo-champ...-GPU-Benchmarks

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich glaube und hoffe das sollte dann an Informationen auch reichen, a[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]uf Rueckfragen versuche ich so schnell wie moeglich zu antworten, es herrscht allerdings eine 6 Stunden Zeitdifferenz.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]Grosses Dankeschoen im Voraus von mir fuer etwaige Bemuehungen!

Mit freundlichen Gruessen aus den Staaten


----------



## Akium (20. September 2012)

Distrupter schrieb:


> *CPU: *Intel i3 2120[font="Verdana, sans-serif"] – [/font]_$124.99_



Warte 2 Wochen, und kaufe Dir dann den neuen Ivy-Bridge i3 3220, kostet das Gleiche, hat aber nen Tick mehr Leistung. 

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich 50 $ mehr investieren und mir im selben Shop die hier kaufen für 173 $.  ASUS HD7850-DC2-2GD5 Radeon HD 7850


----------



## Smeal (20. September 2012)

Wie viel Watt brauch ich beim Netzteil?

i7 860 2,8 GHz
ASUS Mainboard 1xPCIe
GTX 275
3x 2GB Cosair
1x HDD
1x DVD-laufwerk
3x Gehäuse Lüfter mit LED's

Welche Netzteil Marke, außer Bequiet, ist noch zu empfehlen?
Es kommt mir vorallem auf Qualität und Preis/Leistung an. Muss nicht super Leise sein, also normale Lüfterkühlung.

Danke schonmal


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2012)

_Cougar,Seasonic,Antec - wären jetzt drei auf die schnelle._

_Würd schon so 500W mitnehmen. :-)_


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. September 2012)

Distrupter schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> habe folgenden Beitrag schon vor kurzem an painschkes per PN geschickt, wollte das Ganze hiermit aber noch fuer andere zugaenglich machen, die sich an der Beratung beteiligen moechten.
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wohne jetzt fuer ein knappes Jahr bei meiner Familie in den USA und da hier leider nichts annaehernd taugliches vorhanden ist, werd ich wohl nicht drum herum kommen, mir hier einen PC zuzulegen. Laptop waer natuerlich insofern praktisch, dass ich den dann auch wieder mit nach Deutschland nehmen koennte, rechtfertigt aber in meinen Augen den Aufpreis fuer gleichwertige Leistung nicht. Hab mich also fuer einen Desktop PC entschieden, den ich dann einfach bei meiner Familie lasse, also vergammeln wird er hier sicher nicht.[/font]
> ...



Schau mal auf http://computers.pricegrabber.com scheint ein guter Preisvergleich zu sein. Als Grafikakrte würd ich, wenns irgendwie geht ne HD 7850 reinbauen.


----------



## Distrupter (20. September 2012)

Danke schonmal fuer die bisherigen Antworten. 

HD 7850 gibt es leider nicht mehr fuer den genannten Preis von etwa 180$,
die Asus Variante rangiert im Bereich 240$ (+ Steuern, die sind leider in den USA bei den
Preisen so gut wie nie mit inbegriffen).

Bei http://www.microcenter.com/ (GA Greater Atlanta, Marietta) wuerde ich jetzt basierend 
auf bisherigen Anmerkungen auf folgende Zusammenstellung kommen:

3.30GHz LGA 1155 Core i3-3220 Processor   109,99$
H77M-ITX LGA1155 H77 mini ITX Intel Motherboard   94,99$
XMS3 Series 8GB DDR3-1333 PC3-10666) CL9 Dual Channel Desktop Memory Kit Two 4GB Memory Modules)   49,99$
Caviar Blue 500GB 7,200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive    64,99$
22x DVDRW Super Multi Dual Layer Burner   24,99$
V3 Black Edition ATX Mid Tower Computer Case   37,99$
TR2 Series 500 Watt ATX Power Supply   44,99$
HD7850-DC2-2GD5-V2 AMD Radeon HD 7850 2048MB GDDR5 PCIe 3.0 x 16 Video Card   259,99$

Total: 729,20$   inklusive Steuern, etwaige Versandkosten wuerden bei diesem Haendler entfallen.

Windows 7 wuerde hierbei leider noch fehlen, deswegen:

1. Gibt es, sollte ich nicht irgendwie wesentlich guenstiger an die HD 7850 kommen, eine (deutlich) billigere Karte ~150$,
    die sagen wir mal "akzeptabel" waere, auch wenn WvWvW bei GW2 z.B. sehr viel Leistung braucht.

2. Ist mein genanntes System ansonsten soweit kompatibel? (Im Zweifelsfall wuerde ich es vermutlich so nehmen, trotz Preis)

3. Wie kompliziert ist der eigenstaendige Zusammenbau ohne grosse Erfahrung in dem Bereich (RAM, neue Graka eingesetzt hab ich
    schonmal, das wars dann aber auch so in etwa)?

Nochmals Danke fuer jegliches Input


----------



## exill (21. September 2012)

Hallo,
Mich würde interessieren für was beim ~ 1200 &#8364; Pc die Samsung 830 SSD 128 GB aufgeführt ist?
Als was wird die verwendet? Meiner Vermutung nach werden da alle Programme gespeichert, sodass man eine schnellere Übertragungsrate hat oder?
Sorry, aber ich hab kein Plan von SSDs . Hab mich was Hardware angeht längere Zeit nicht mehr auf aktuellem Stand gehalten.
Wenn das so ist wie ich vermute, kann mir dann jemand erklären wie man sowas einrichtet bzw. einbaut und verwendet? Wär ja eigentlich ne Überlegung wert.

Grüße,
Nestala


----------



## painschkes (21. September 2012)

_Da kommen Windows + wichtige Programme drauf - für einen schnellen start der Programme und das schnellere hochfahren von Windows._

_Wegen der Einrichtung schaust du am besten mal hier vorbei : http://extreme.pcgam...on-windows.html_


----------



## H2OTest (21. September 2012)

SSD's sind sehr nützlich bei Foto und Videobearbeitung  - vorallem Livetime


----------



## Legendary (29. September 2012)

Werd mir eventuell im November / Dezember was neues bauen, da meine aktuelle Konfig wie folgt aussieht und doch nach 4 Jahren langsam etwas alt geworden ist:


Abit AX78 (warum gibt es Abit nicht mehr, WARUUUUUM!!!)
Phenom 1 955 Black Edition + Alpenföhn Groß Glockner
Asus HD4870 
4 GB DDR2 800er
BeQuiet 550W
Audigy 2   
1 TB 7200er Platte

Das ganze ist in einem leckeren Zalman Z9 Plus verpackt.


Jetzt kommt folgender Vorschlag...das bleibt alles gleich:

Bequiet Netzteil
Festplatte
Zalman Z9

Das hier kommt neu rein:

http://www.alternate...33_Kit/140050/?


http://www.alternate...X-6200/977172/?

http://www.alternate...treme4/890218/?

Graka entweder die hier:

http://www.alternate...ition/1020670/?

oder die hier:

http://www.alternate..._7850/1024350/?


Optional kommt dann noch folgende SSD fürs System und die wichtigsten Programme:


http://www.alternate...ier_Pro_SP900_2,5_SSD_64_GB/988416/?




Sollte dann wieder dicke Performance für die nächsten 3 Jahre haben, Netzteil ist mit den Komponenten zu 3/4 ausgelastet, also im guten Bereich. Groß Glockner wird dann auf die aktuelle CPU übernommen, die TDP vom Phenom 1 liegt bei rund 140W, die des aktuellen bei 125W, passt also auch. 

BTW: Nein, ich will kein Intelsystem, bin seit K6-2 AMD Fanboy, außerdem möchte ich für relativ kleines Geld ein leistungsstarkes System. Alle Komponenten ohne SSD kommen auf genau 400 Euro inkl. Versand, wenn ich meine alten Komponenten weiterbekomm dann vermute ich optimistisch rund 300 - 350 Euro.



Was sagt ihr, Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## wowfighter (29. September 2012)

Zu der Graka hab ich dir schon was gesagt wobei du aber 2Gb nehmen solltest.


----------



## Ol@f (29. September 2012)

Ich bin mir da grad etwas unsicher, aber ist der FX-6200 fürs Gaming überhaupt ein Upgrade? Darüber hinaus sollten Mitte/Ende Oktober die neuen Vishera (AMD) CPUs rauskommen.


----------



## Legendary (29. September 2012)

Hoppala hab mich verschrieben...ich hab keinen 955er sondern nen 9950er, das ist aber auch furchtbar mit den Bezeichnungen. -.-

Naja der Phenom 1 9950 BE hat 4x2,6GHz bei relativ wenig Cache (L1 128KB, L2 512KB, L3 2048K

Der Zambezi-FX6200 hat 6x3,8GHz und teilweise 4 - 12x mehr Cache (L1 288KB, L2, 6144KB, L3 8144K, außerdem ist die Busfrequenz fast doppelt so hoch. Der taktet sich selbst bis 4,1GHz hoch wenn er Power braucht.

Also zusammenfassend mehr Cache, 2 Kerne mehr, fast doppelt so viel GHz bei Übertaktung und natürlich eine neue Architektur. (Phenom AM2, Zambezi AM3+)

Aber das AMD neue Prozessoren rausbringt wusste ich nicht, hab da mal eben gegoogelt und gesehen, dass die am 23. Oktober rauskommen, ob die auf AM3+ laufen, ich bezweifel es nämlich weil auch neue Boards mit FM2 Sockel gekommen sind. Damit komme ich aber sicherlich nicht auf ca. 400 Euro Ausgaben wenn alleine schon der neue Prozessor rund 50% mehr kostet, vom Board teilweise ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## painschkes (29. September 2012)

_Letztendlich hast du dich ja wohl schon für den/einen AMD entschieden - somit bringt das nicht viel dir jetzt irgendwas anderes zu empfehlen - ich persönlich würde nicht auf die FX-Reihe setzten..mMn. grausig was man da für sein Geld bekommt (sofern wir von einem Spiele-PC reden)._

_Ich wäre aufjeden Fall für : i5 3450,ASRock H77 Pro4,8GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600MHz CL9 und auch eine der genannten HD7850._

_Aber gut, du möchtest nicht auf Intel setzten - dann würde ich aber wenigstens den FX 8150 mitnehmen._


----------



## wowfighter (29. September 2012)

Welche CPU kann ich eigtl. verwenden für Games die eine hohe Mehrleistung zu meiner jetzigen (phenom 4x 840 3,2gh/z) bringt und meine Graka (7850 2GB Ram) nicht limitiert?

PS: Kann nur Sockel 3 einbauen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. September 2012)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Welche CPU kann ich eigtl. verwenden für Games die eine hohe Mehrleistung zu meiner jetzigen (phenom 4x 840 3,2gh/z) bringt und meine Graka (7850 2GB Ram) nicht limitiert?
> 
> PS: Kann nur Sockel 3 einbauen.



gar keine, spar dein Geld und kauf dir irgendwann mal ne ganz neue Plattform.


----------



## wowfighter (29. September 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> gar keine, spar dein Geld und kauf dir irgendwann mal ne ganz neue Plattform.



Aber Graka kann ich doch behalten ? oO


----------



## mristau (30. September 2012)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass er nur Mainboard+CPU+RAM meinte.

Bin auch derselben Meinung, ich würde nur aufrüsten, wenn alles oben genannte aufgerüstet würde.
Alles andere wäre unsinnig


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. September 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass er nur Mainboard+CPU+RAM meinte.
> 
> Bin auch derselben Meinung, ich würde nur aufrüsten, wenn alles oben genannte aufgerüstet würde.
> Alles andere wäre unsinnig



Jo, wenn der der RAM DDR3 ist, könnte er den natürlich auch noch behalten.


----------



## wowfighter (30. September 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Jo, wenn der der RAM DDR3 ist, könnte er den natürlich auch noch behalten.



kk, dann behalte ich meinen ram und kaufe nen Intel Prozessor + kompatibles mainboard.


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Letztendlich hast du dich ja wohl schon für den/einen AMD entschieden - somit bringt das nicht viel dir jetzt irgendwas anderes zu empfehlen - ich persönlich würde nicht auf die FX-Reihe setzten..mMn. grausig was man da für sein Geld bekommt (sofern wir von einem Spiele-PC reden)._
> 
> _Ich wäre aufjeden Fall für : i5 3450,ASRock H77 Pro4,8GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600MHz CL9 und auch eine der genannten HD7850._
> 
> _Aber gut, du möchtest nicht auf Intel setzten - dann würde ich aber wenigstens den FX 8150 mitnehmen._



Ich arbeite im Betrieb oft mit Fujitsu Workstations, die haben auch i5 Prozessoren (Sandy), sind schon flott die Teile. Kosten auch das doppelte. :>


Außerdem ist es doch immer der gleiche Krampf...früher hieß es schon immer die Phenoms sind mies und die Athlons und die Benchmarks waren auch teilweise deutlich unter den damaligen Pentiums (heute Core) und interessanterweise kann ich Crysis 2 oder auch WoW immer noch auf hoch - ultra spielen und die Kerne sind nicht ausgelastet. Klar trägt die immer noch gute Grafikkarte dazu bei aber im Prinzip ist der Phenom 1 immer noch gut. Er schlägt eben jetzt an seine Grenzen, gerade bei Borderlands 2 z.B. merkt man es deutlich, dass Prozessor und Grafikkarte schon ganz schön in die Knie gehen. 

Ich warte jetzt einfach mal bis Ende November, dann kommt eh das Weihnachtsgeld und dann entscheide ich. Aber Asrock findest du grundsätzlich auch ok? Die waren ja früher eher nicht so der Hit, höre aber von vielen, dass die mittlerweile Top Boards bauen, auch das Extreme 4 auf AM3+ Basis hat nur beste Rezensionen bekommen.

Schonmal mit UEFI gearbeitet?


----------



## painschkes (30. September 2012)

_Hab bei mir (i5 3570K / GTX670) selbste in ASRock (Z77 Pro4) verbaut - bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme..empfehle die "Dinger" auch nur derzeit..auch das von dir genannte bei/für AM3+ ist super - da kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen._

_Was heisst für dich "gearbeitet" - ich finds sehr übersichtlich, bis jetzt aber noch nicht (ausser hier und da mal eine Einstellung) damit gemacht._

_Ansonsten vllt einfach mal den Test anschauen (oder auch einen anderen)._

_Der von dir genannte FX 6200 kostet ~130€ - legst du 50€ drauf hast du einen deutlich besseren i5 3450 - dazu kostet das Board in etwa das selbe - das H77 Pro4 zB. sogar 10-15€ weniger._

_Aber wie gesagt..letztendlich musst du das entscheiden - wenn ich persönlich jetzt neu kaufen würde, dann würde ich aufjeden Fall zu Intel greifen..und ich sag das von neutraler Seite aus..finde beide "Lager" super._
_
_


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

Dann würde die Kombi quasi folgendermaßen aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind 70 € mehr, habe aber auch die größere 7850 mit 2GB RAM eingepackt, die kostet rund 30 Euro mehr als die andere.


----------



## painschkes (30. September 2012)

_Eventuell die LowProfile-Version vom RAM..sonst hast du später mal Probleme mit bzw. beim nachrüsten eines großen CPU-Kühlers (falls es im Sommer zu warm wird oder dir der Boxed-Kühler zu laut ist)._
_
__Ist die CPU im Korb Tray oder Boxed? Auf keinen Fall Tray nehmen - sind oft Rückläufer._
_
__/Edit : Ansonsten passt das, japs :-)_


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. September 2012)

Zumal bei der "Tray" Version meist gar kein Kühler dabei ist!


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne Frage:

Ist der ~700€ PC noch aktuell in der Konfig?

Und welchen CPU-Kühler sollte man da nehmen?


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2012)

_Nicht ganz - überarbeite sie am Wochende._

_Würde das so machen : Warenkorb_

_Als Kühler geht jeder gute - wenn du nur einen etwas leiseren/kühleren willst, dann zB. den Alpenföhn Panorama - ansonsten eventuell einen Thermalright Macho - der passt aber nicht in das Asgard Pro. :-)_


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Oktober 2012)

Ok, danke für die Info.

Ist für den Sohn einer Kollegin.

Kann man bei der Grafikkarte eigentlich auch die mit 1 GB nehmen oder ist der Unterschied zur 2 GB Variante dann doch zu groß, da in den 700€ eigentlich auch noch Windows sein sollte


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2012)

_Hm, hab ja sogar die HD7870 mit drin - da gibts keine 1GB-Version, oder?__
_
_Ich würd aufjeden Fall schon 2GB-VRAM mitnehmen - grad bei den Zeiten von "Texture-Mods" usw. - wenn das natürlich nicht machbar ist, dann ginge auch die 1GB-Version._

_Ich bastel auch gern nochmal was Neues - mit Windows. :-)_


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Oktober 2012)

Oh... verlesen, dachte das ist die 7850 gewesen, die es ja in 1GB und 2GB-Versionen gibt


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (6. Oktober 2012)

hallo ich stecke momentan echt irgendwie in der klemme. ich arbeite nun seit etwas mehr als einem monat und in etwa seit dem selben zeitraum macht mein dektop faxxen hatte ihn schon in dem pc laden meines vertrauens gebracht und es hieß die cpu sei kaputt obwohl ich sie nicht übertaktet habe aber naja cpu ausgetauscht funktionieren tut er jetzt vorher hat er ja nichtmals richtig durchgebootet jetzt ist es aber so wenn ich battlefield oder andere leistungsziehende spiele spiele das er sich einfach aufhängt der sound wird einfach nur zu einem gekreische und sehr sehr unangenehmen lauten das bild friert ein oder das spiel beendet sich und mit anderen programmen kann man nicht mehr interagieren nun scheint also entweder das board oder die graka defekt zu sein ich habe momentan etwa 700 &#8364; zur verfügung möchte mir aber einen pc zusammenstellen der ein paar jahre hält obwohl ich ihn kaum benutze da ich nunmal arbeitsbedingt unter der woche nicht viel zeit hab. 
mein laptop verkraftet battlefield 3 auch nicht ohne modifikationen wie aufmachen der klappe für die festplatte + ram und hochstellen. zumindest heißt es nach 20 minuten spätestens ansonsten "battlefield 3 funktioniert nicht mehr" aber im gegensatz zu meinem pc funktioniert dann noch alles 

soll ich mir ein board + cpu + ram für etwa 300 holen oder die grafikkarte für etwa 360 - der neue soll etwa 1000 kosten hatte an folgende komponenten gedacht:


_Intel Core i5-3550
ASRock Z77 Pro3
8GB Teamgroup DDR3 1600MHz CL9 _
_
_
_+ GTX 670 Gigabyte oc version  : _http://www.mindfacto...6--Retail-.html
_
_
_+netzteil x?_
_+gehäuse x? + gedämmt_
_+1tb hdd?_


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2012)

_Huhu Mordox,_

_Das Grundgerüst sieht ganz gut aus - du hast also 1000€ Budget für einen komplett neuen Rechner? _

_Da kann ich dir was schickes basteln._

_Wichtigste Frage : Soll er zusammengebaut ankommen oder machst du das selbst?_


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (6. Oktober 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Huhu Mordox,_
> 
> _Das Grundgerüst sieht ganz gut aus - du hast also 1000&#8364; Budget für einen komplett neuen Rechner? _
> 
> ...



als angehender fachinformatiker kann ich das auch selbst  naja kann auch weniger als 1000 sein hauptsache die karre hält so 3 jahre  und is bis dahin noch akzeptabel von der leistung ich benutz den ja leider eh kaum aber wenn dann spiel ich battlefield und mal sehn was in den kommenden 3 jahren noch so aufkommt an spielen die evtl haufenweise leistung fressen


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2012)

_Alles klar - mein Beispiel : _

_i5 3570_
_Thermalright Macho_
_ASRock H77 Pro4_
_8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9_
_Fracta Define R4_
_BeQuiet StraightPower E9 480W_
_LG GH24NS90_
_Seagate Barracuda 1TB_
_Gigabyte GTX670_

_das wären dann : 947,49€_

_Hoffe das geht in Ordnung?_

_Damit hast du die nächsten Jahre aufjeden Fall Ruhe. :-)_


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (6. Oktober 2012)

gehts auch mit weniger ? ich mein momentan hab ich in etwa 700 aber ende des monats bekomm ich ja mein gehalt 

das gehäuse is schon ordentlich teuer wa?


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2012)

_Ja, dafür aber auch gut verarbeitet und ein tolles Kabelmanagement - aber ein BitFenix Shinobi tut es auch._

_Hm joa - du könntes am Netzteil aufjeden Fall noch sparen..bei der Grafikkarte würde ich maximal runter auf eine HD7870 gehen - alles darunter lohnt nicht._

_Eventuell den Macho weglassen - brauchst du ja nicht wenn du nicht übertaktest ._


----------



## Legendary (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab ein Zalman Z9 Pro, das kann ich auf jeden Fall wärmstens empfehlen, hat ca. 60 Euro inkl. Versand gekostet.


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (6. Oktober 2012)

was mach ich dann mit meiner alten mühle o.0 wenn die nicht mehr richtg läuft zumindest bei belastung wies im office betrieb aussieht keine ahnung


----------



## Kranak90 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ist der 500€ PC noch aktuell? Es müssen Skyrim auf hohen Einstellungen und Minecraft mit 'nem 256x256 Texturenpack flüssig laufen. Bei Shootern wie Battlefield 3, wo ich eh alles auf Minimum drehe, weil mir die ganzen Effekte auf den Sack gehen, brauch ich keinen ''Über'' Rechner. Hautsache es läuft^^


----------



## painschkes (8. Oktober 2012)

_Jup, ist aktuell - eventuell in einen i5 3450 investieren..dann sollte das passen. :-)_


----------



## ThePleasure (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
habe mir vor ca 4 Jahren einen Komplettrechner von Acer geholt.
Verbaut sind

i7 920
6GB DDR3
Radeon HD 4870
1TB HDD
Beim Mainboard ist es leider absolut Rätselhaft welches verbaut ist...

Wollte nun fragen ob es sich noch lohnt den Kasten aufzurüsten oder 
ob es nicht besser wäre gleich nen neuen Rechner zusammen zu stellen.
Da in beiden fällen aufjedenfall eine neue Grafikkarte her müsste,
habe ich mir auch schon welche angeschaut und schwanke noch zwischen der
Gigabyte GTX670, der Asus GTX670 DC II oder vllt auch eine HD7970.
Danke


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2012)

_Also..ich würd erstmal in eine neue Karte investieren - der restliche PC ist eigentlich noch vollkommen in Ordnung.__
_
_Meine Empfehlung geht an die ASUS GTX670 DC II - hab ich selbst. :-)_


----------



## ThePleasure (14. Oktober 2012)

Sehr gut danke dann werde ich mir die zulegen )
Hoffe nur das ich da keine Probleme haben werde da es wirklich etwas eng ist in dem aktuellem Gehäuse.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Oktober 2012)

musst halt ausmessen wieviel Platz drin ist


----------



## Exicoo (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich brauch dringend nen neuen Rechner. Ich möchte hauptsächlich WoW (mit hohen Einstellungen im 25er Raid) und Call of Duty Black Ops 2 spielen wenns raus kommt.
Ich würde gern 500-600 € ausgeben.


----------



## painschkes (24. Oktober 2012)

_Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut ankommen oder machst du das selbst?_


----------



## Exicoo (24. Oktober 2012)

zusammen gebaut


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Oktober 2012)

So, ich hab da auch mal einen Rechner zusammengestellt (dient nicht zum spielen sondern eher zum Entwickeln).

Board: ASRock Z77 Pro3
CPU: Intel® Core&#8482; i5-3550
Lüfter: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
SSD: ADATA S510 2,5" SSD 120 GB
HDD: Western Digital WD5000AAKX 500 GB
Brenner: LG GH-24NS
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Sileo 500
RAM: Team Group DIMM 8GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W

Relativ viel ist aus dem 800&#8364;-PC-Vorschlag übernommen, den Kühler hab ich wegen den 7dB(A) weniger genommen 

Frage: Passt die Kühler <-> Gehäuse Kombi?


----------



## Dominau (11. November 2012)

Servus 

Von meinem Laptop hab ich genug und mein alter PC hat auch schon mehr wie 5 Jahre drauf. Deshalb wollte ich mir einen neuen zulegen.
Hab mich für die 800&#8364; Variante entschieden, wenn die denn noch aktuell ist. Hab zwar ca. 1000&#8364; Budget, muss mir jedoch alles neu kaufen. 
Meinen alten Bildschirm hat sich meine Schwester gekrallt und Tastatur und Maus funktionieren nicht mehr so wie sie es sollen 


Der PC sollte vorallem fürs Spielen genutzt werden ( Battlefield 3, GW2, etc. ).

Ich würde vllt den i5 3550 gegen den 3570k austauschen, da der ja nur 20&#8364; mehr kostet, wenn es sich denn wirklich lohnt. Und wenn er denn auch darein passt 
Bei einem neuen Bildschirm hab ich mich einfach mal nach den Bewertungen orientiert.Was haltet ihr denn von dem hier: 24" (60,96cm) Asus VS248H D-Sub+DVI black FullHD LED ?

Jetzt bräuchte ich noch ein Headset mit dem ich auch gut Musik hören kann. Da würde ich zu diesem hier greifen: Corsair Vengeance 1300 Analog Gaming Headset. Oder kann mir hier jemand ein anderes empfehlen was ca. in der gleichen Preisklasse liegt? 

Das wars auch erstmal, hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas weiter helfen 

Gruß


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2012)

_Hab mal ein wenig geupdatet - sollte wieder auf dem neusten Stand sein._

_-------------__
_
_Suchst du noch Dominau?_


----------



## Xardios (23. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,


ich habe mich eben registriert mit der Hoffnung, ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich habe, so gut es geht, die SuFu genutzt und verzeiht es mir bitte, wenn ich im falschen Forum bin oder ein Thread übersehen habe.

Ich weiß ja nicht mal, ob man einfach hier sich mit seiner Frage "hinten anstellen" kann...


Es geht um folgendes - Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und ich möchte mir gern selbst ein kleines Geschenk machen. Ich habe vor, mir einen Gaming-PC zu kaufen, nur habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ich an die ganze Geschichte rangehen soll.
Ich fange mal mit folgender Fragestruktur an:

1. Gaming-PC - was ist wichtig, worauf ist zu achten?
2. Selber zusammenbauen oder Fertig-PC kaufen?
2a. Selber zusammenbauen: Wie mache ich das richtig? Rankings etc.
2b. Fertig-PC kaufen
*
1. Gaming-PC - was ist wichtig, worauf ist zu achten?*
Nun ja, die Überschrift sagt eigentlich schon alles. Dennoch ein, zwei Worte meinerseits...
Ich weiß, dass die Grafikkarte das A und O ist, aber was muss noch her? Arbeitsspeicher? Der Prozessor? Worauf ist bei den einzelnen Komponenten zu achten?

*2. Selber zusammenbauen oder Fertig-PC kaufen?*
Ich selber habe bereits auf Notebooksbilliger.de mehrere PC's gefunden (Hier, Hier und Hier).[Anmerkung: Die URL auf der Folgeseite kopieren und jedes Leerzeichen durch ein '+' ersetzen] Doch sind diese Gaming-PC's überhaupt gut genug, um qualitativ hochwertig spielen zu können?
Oder sollte ich mir aus einzelnen Komponenten mein perfekten PC zusammen bauen? Dazu aber bitte auch Tips, welche Komponenten gut zusammenpassen und welche "mal garnicht gehen".

*2a. Selber zusammenbauen: Wie mach ich das richtig? Rankings etc.*
Ob ich PC-Komplettsysteme vergleiche oder mir meinen eigenen PC zusammenstelle. Eins ist immer von Nöten - man muss die jeweiligen Komponenten vergleichen. Nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung, woher ich die Infos beziehe. Ich habe beispielsweise bei Tante Google nach "Grafikkarten ranking" gesucht und mehrere Seiten gefunden, die eine Rangliste aufstellen. Leider sind die Ergebnisse oft sehr unterschiedlich, weshalb ich nicht weiß, was nun besser ist und was nicht.
Wo schaut ihr nach? Woher wisst Ihr, welche Grafikkarte gut ist und welche nicht? Ein paar Websites wären ganz nett. Falls es sowas nicht gibt, kann man ja direkt auf der Herstellerseite schauen, aber dort kann man allerhöchstens die Sachen eines Herstellers miteinander vergleichen. Wie vergleiche ich beispielsweise eine NVidia mit einer von ATI? Ein paar Ratschläge hierzu würde mich sehr freuen!

*2b. Fertig-PC kaufen*
Wie oben beschrieben, finde ich ein paar Komplettsysteme auf Notebooksbilliger.de ganz nett, doch wie vergleiche ich die Systeme untereinander? Auch hier sind Tipps und Hinweise sehr gern gesehen!


Letztendlich geht es darum, dass ich einen guten Gaming-PC besitze, mit dem ich ein paar Jahre ruhe habe und Grafikbomben wie Battlefield 3 auf sehr guter Auflösung spielen kann! Das Budget liegt bei mir bei Max. 900€. Wie kann ich das Beste daraus machen?
Und ergänzend: Es geht mir ausschließlich um das Innenleben. Externes wie Mäuse, Soundsysteme oder Bildschirme sind gerade irrelevant.

*Wenn ihr ergänzend zu meinen Fragen noch sehr wichtige Themen habt, auf die zu achten sind, so scheut euch bitte nicht, sie anzusprechen! Ich gehe davon aus, dass IHR Ahnung von der Thematik habt, daher bitte ich euch: Teilt sie mir bitte mit! *


Ich stehe auch - damit der Thread nicht aus allen Nähten platzt - per Mail zur Verfügung. Schreibt mir bitte privat eine Nachricht und dann teile ich Sie euch mit!


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2012)

_Huhu,_

_bin jetzt leider etwas zu Faul um auf alles einzugehen._

_Eins kann man nur sagen : Selbst zusammengestellte PC's sind IMMER besser - da man hier und da noch an einem kleinen Teilchen sparen kann, dafür dann in eine bessere CPU/Grafikkarte/Whatever investieren kannst._

_900€? Da ist locker was machbar._

_Jetzt ist nur die Frage : Soll der PC zusammengebaut ankommen? Ist wichtig wegen der Shopwahl._


----------



## Xardios (24. November 2012)

Hey,

zunächst vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Im Prinzip ist es schon wichtig, dass der PC zusammengebaut ankommt. Ich habe nämlich etwas Angst davor, durch unsachgemäße Handhabung Kurzschlüsse zu verursachen und so die Hardware zu beschädigen.

Wenns aber hart auf hart kommt, dann nehme ich die Hardware auch einzeln, da der Freund meiner Schwester sich damit auskennt.

Was für Shops empfiehlst du für den A[Zusammengebauten PC] bzw. B[Einzelteile-PC]?


----------



## xynlovesit (24. November 2012)

Hallo Xardios und Willkommen im Forum!



Ich werde mal versuchen, deine Frage etwas ausfuehrlicher zu beantworten. Und keine Sorge, wir beissen hier nicht. Je mehr Fragen, desto genauer kann mir dir Helfen, als wie: "HILFE MEIN PC GEHT NICHT", denn wir besitzen hier auch keine magischen Kugeln, mit denen man in die Zukunft schauen kann, und falls doch, wuerden wir hier nicht mehr im Forum sein  



*1. Gaming-PC - was ist wichtig, worauf ist zu achten?*


Wie du schon bereits geschrieben hast, gehoert die Grafikkarte auch zu einem Gaming-PC dazu. Aber genau so wie bei einem Office-PC muessen alle anderen Komponenten mit dabei sein. 

Ganz wichtig ist dafuer der Prozessor. Bei dem wir oft zu Intel greifen, einfach aus Erfahrung. Besonders bei deinem Preisbudget, gehoert ein Intel dazu. Zwar ist der im Vergleich zu AMD teurer, besitzt aber dafuer die bessere Leistung und Features. 

Ebenso setzen wir auch ein hohes Wert auf das Netzteil, wir haben schon oft erlebt, dass Leute ein "Chinaboeller" eingebaut gekriegt haben. Besonders bei Komplettsystemen, worauf ich spaeter noch dazukomme. Denn durch die no-name Marken, kann dir es leicht passieren, dass dein PC bei hoher Last abraucht und ebenfalls dein Mainboard, Grafikkarte und anderen Bauteilen beschaedigen kann. 

Auch bei den Festplatten gilt nach Herstellernmarken zu greifen. (z.B. Western Digital, Seagate, Samsung ect.)

Bezueglich dem Arbeitsspeicher, kopiere ich den Beitrag von painschecks einfach aus diesem Thread:



> Für Arbeitsspeicher, oder kurz RAM, gilt: Generell sind alle frei auf dem Endkonsumentenmarkt erhältlichen Speicher mehr als tauglich. Interessant in Sachen Speicher wird es vor allem, wenn es darum geht die Komponenten zu übertakten um mehr Leistung aus ihnen zu holen. Einige Marken haben hier höherklassigere und demnach auch höherepreisige Modelle im Angebot. In Bezug auf deren Taktraten, Latenzen und schlussendlich auch auf die Übertaktbarkeit. Wichtig beim RAM-Kauf ist eigentlich nur eines: Wer mehrere RAM-Riegel einsetzt sollte immer gleichartige Riegel verwenden. Bedeutet: Gleicher Hersteller und gleicher Typ - was gleiche Taktraten, Latenzen und Speicherplatz impliziert.





*2. Selber zusammenbauen oder Fertig-PC kaufen?*



Die Frage laesst sich schon selbst beantworten. Wenn du dich hier im Forum meldest, empfehlen wir keine Komplettsysteme. Zu den Link's die du gepostet hast. Man "kann" sich einen der PC's kaufen , welche auch nicht Schrott sind. Das Problem ist nur, du bezahlst zu viel Geld, kriegst nicht die erwartete Leistung und keine Markenprodukte sind verbaut. Ebenso sind manche nicht Zukunftssicher und nicht nachruestbar. 

Denn wir schauen darauf, dass die zusammengestellen PC's hier im Forum, einen bis zu 3-4 Jahre begleiten koennen und im Fall eines Upgrades leicht nachruestbar sind, ohne gleich einen neuen PC zu kaufen.

Ebenso sind wir mehr als erfreut dir bei deinem individuellen PC hilfsbereit zu sein und dir nach Preis -/ Leistungsverhaeltnis das Beste zusammen zustellen. Ohne Abstriche zusetzen. 

*2a. Selber zusammenbauen: Wie mach ich das richtig? Rankings etc.
*


Diese Frage beruht auf Erfahrung. Wir beschaeftigen uns schon seit laengeren Zeit hier im Forum mit Computer Hardwares und sind immer auf dem neusten Stand, einfach aus dem Grund der Interesse oder dessen Job den wir machen.

Webseiten wie: CHIP Grafikkarten Bestenlisten kann man sich einen groben Ueberblick erschaffen, welche Grafikkarte derzeit im hohen Bereich mitspielen und welcher Preisklasse. Dennoch ist es Wichtig, dass alle Komponenten im Computer auf sich abgestimmt sind. Es bringt nicht's, sich eine 500 Euro Grafikkarte einzubauen und am Prozessor zu sparen, denn diese bremst das System einfach aus. 

Wir schauen natuerlich das alles optimal auf einander abgestimmt ist und das System stabil und problemlos laeuft. 

Falls dich die Interesse an diesem Thema dennoch gepackt hat, kannst du dich staendig auf Webseiten wie Heise.de , oder PCGamesHardware.de informieren, welche Hersteller zurzeit im Trend sein, welche neue Hardware auf dem Markt gibt, ob es sich lohnt zukaufen, ect.



*2b. Fertig-PC kaufen*


Es ist wichtig bei einem Vergleich nach dem Hersteller zu schauen, welche Komponenten verbaut sind. Angaben wie 8GB RAM, 1TB Festplatte sind nicht sehr hilfreich, man muss schon genau wissen, welche Festplatte es ist, welcher Hersteller, welches Modell ect. , danach schaut man ob es ein aktueller Prozessor ist, ob er die aktuelle Architektur besitzt, das neuste Verfahren. Welcher besitzt die bessere Grafikkarte (nach Rankinglisten schauen) , welche Bezeichnungen sind angegeben, je Hoeher die Nummer ist, heisst nicht das es die bessere Hardware ist. Oft einfach mal das Modell in Google eingeben und nach Berichten schauen.


Dennoch raten wir davon ab einen Fertig-PC zu kaufen. 



*Das Budget liegt bei mir bei Max. 900&#8364;. Wie kann ich das Beste daraus machen?*


Bei dieser Frage, sind gerne die anderen Foren Mitglieder dir bereit zu helfen.





Als Anmerkung:


Beim Lesen mag dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich oft "wir" benutzt habe, denn es war einfacher für mich so zuschreiben. Das bedeutet aber *nicht*, dass wir hier eine Firma sind. Wir machen hier keine Werbung, noch empfehlen wir spezifik einen Hersteller, oder machen Geld damit. Wir geben einfach kostenlos unsere Hilfe weiter bei Themen rund um Technik. Und natuerlich in diesem Fall, bei einer Konfiguration eines neuen PC. Gaming-PC. 





mit freundlichen Gruessen,
soramac


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2012)

Xardios schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> zunächst vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> 
> ...



_Also..ohne zusammenbau wäre das dann so : Warenkorb_

_und falls er zusammengebaut ankommen soll : _

_i5 3570_
_Alpenföhn Panorama_
_ASRock H77 Pro4_
_8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9_
_BitFenix Shinobi_
_Antec HCG 520W_
_LG GH24NS_
_Seagate Barracuda 1TB_
_ASUS GTX670 DC II_
_Zusammenbau_

_--------------------_

_also wie du siehst, kein großer Unterschied - falls du also auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann nimm die Version inkl. Zusammenbau bei Hardwarversand._


----------



## Xardios (24. November 2012)

Heyhey,

erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an *xynlovesit* für die sehr ausführliche Antwort und *painschkes* für die Zusammenstellung!  


*xynlovesit*: Ich werde mir deine Ratschläge zu Herzen nehmen. Dein Beitrag ist sehr gut formuliert und leicht verständlich. Nun weiß ich wieder etwas mehr und weiß nun, worauf zu achten ist! 

*painschkes*: Super, dass du mir quasi schon einen PC in meinem Budget zusammengestellt hast! Die Grafikkarte ist ziemlich kostenintensiv (was ich nicht negativ meine), ich schlussfolgere daraus, dass die auch rocken wird (?).
Ich habe allerdings das Gehäuse und das Laufwerk abgewählt, da beides schon vorhanden ist. Das konntest du nicht wissen und daher möchte ich nochmal loben, dass du auch an solches Gedacht hast!
Ich vertraue mal ganz blind darauf, dass du was ordentliches zusammengestellt hast. So, wie ich das aber sehe, scheinst du sehr gute Arbeit getan zu haben.



Ich bedanke mich an euch beiden dafür, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen und euch Mühe gegeben habt, um meine Fragen zu beantworten. Es ist sehr positiv, dass ihr sehr präzise und ausführliche Antworten gebt. Das findet man (leider) nicht in jedem Forum.
Ihr habt für das Forum einen 1A-Ersteindruck hinterlassen - ich glaube, dass ich mich hier noch des Öfteren blicken lassen werde.


Nun, nochmals: Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2012)

_Mit der GTX670 und der CPU spielst du alle aktuellen Spiele auf vollen Details in FullHD._

_Also BF3 zB. in FullHD auf Ultra mit AA/AF und das immernoch mit mehr als 50-60FPS._


----------



## wowfighter (8. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
 lohnt sich es von Phenom II 840 zu Phenom II 965 zu wechseln ?


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2012)

_In welcher Hinsicht? Rein zum spielen? Meiner Meinung nach nicht - der erste große Schritt wäre ein i5 mMn. :-)_


----------



## wowfighter (8. Dezember 2012)

Ja, zum Spielen.
MHH das würde bedeuten ....neues Mainboard 

Hab momentan in WoW nämlich FPS Einbrüche

Mein System:
8GB RAM DDR3 Team Elite
Win7 64 Bit
XFX 7850 dual fan 2GB
Phenom II 840

Meiner Meinung nach kann das doch nur an der CPU liegen richtig?


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Der Prozessor ist tatsächlich nicht so gut ... Ob es daran liegt, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist wahrscheinlich ... In WoW kann es aber auch an Addons liegen ...


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2012)

_Ich weiss leider nicht was WoW derzeit so "verbraucht" - bei dem System würde ich aber auch auf die CPU tippen._

_Du kannst es mit einem 965er probieren - ärgerst dich aber wenn es hinterher nicht wirklich viel gebracht hat. :-o_


----------



## wowfighter (12. Dezember 2012)

Was haltet ihr von der Kombination 
*i5-3450 und Asrock Z77 Pro3 Sockel 1155??*

_Amazon ca. 261 Euro_ 
*
*


----------



## painschkes (12. Dezember 2012)

_Bei einer Nicht-K-CPU reicht ein H77-Board. Also zB. das H77 Pro4._
_
_
_Ansonten in Ordnung. :-)_


----------



## wowfighter (13. Dezember 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei einer Nicht-K-CPU reicht ein H77-Board. Also zB. das H77 Pro4._
> _
> _
> _Ansonten in Ordnung. :-)_



Ok Danke dann tausche ich es aus.
Noch ne Frage die neueste Biosversion ist doch vorinstalliert bei mainboards oder? 
Weil da trau ich mich nicht ran:/


----------



## Xidish (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke, das kommt darauf an, wie neu/alt das Board und das letzte Bios-Update sind.

Ich hatte mir jetzt das ASRock 970 Pro 3 geholt und da stammt das Bios von 10/12/12.
Es gibt zwar mittlerweile ein weitere aktuellere Version des UEFI.
Allerdings brauche ich die nicht zu besorgen, da a) das System wunderbar läuft und b) das Update nur für den Support von Win8 erschienen ist.


----------



## DanB (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

danke schon einmal für die ausführliche Hilfe im Anfangsbeitrag, dennoch hätte ich noch eine eigene Frage:


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Office PC für mich und bin dabei über den Medion Akoyo P 5398 E für 650(Medion) gestoßen.
Auf der Suche nach ähnlichen Computer kam ich dann zu one.de und dort auf einen ähnlichen :


*Variante 2:*
Konfigurationsübersicht:
PC Gehäuse Micro: Design Gehäuse, MT461 inkl. Cardreader (ATX)
PC Prozessor 1155 + 775: Intel Core i5-3470 4x3.20 Ghz
PC Arbeitsspeicher: 8192MB DDR3 Dual Channel 1333MHz (2x 4G
PC Mainboard: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Biostar H61MLV2 Mainboard
PC Grafikkarte PCI-E: Bis zu 1.6 GB INTEL HD Graphics 2000
PC 1. Festplatte: 500 GB SATA III, 7200upm
PC 1. Laufwerk: 22x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk
PC Netzteil Midi: 300 Watt Gehäusenetzteil, OEM
PC Card Reader: 3.5 Zoll/8.9 cm 16/1 Card Reader
PC Soundkarte: Onboard Sound
(One Computer leicht verändert mit besserer CPU und Arbeitsspeicher) für knapp 400€, wobei ich gerade sehe, dass kein USB3 vorhanden ist, was eig. wünschenswert wäre.

*Edit: 3. Variante*

Habe eben einmal ein wenig rumexperimentiert und versucht das Beste aus beiden zu nehmen, was haltet ihr davon?:

Rechner - Zusammenbau 
 5,00 €

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 
 37,44 €

HKC Case 7046GD, ATX, 420Watt 
 41,07 €

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3V, Intel B75, mATX 
 68,24 €

Seagate Barracuda 7200 500GB SATA 6GB's 
 52,49 €

Intel Core i5-3470 Box, LGA1155 
 172,27 €

Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz 
 9,86 €

LG GH24NS Retail schwarz 
 21,38 €

 	407,75




Jetzt ist die Frage, welcher Computer ist eher zu empfehlen und für welches Geld. Ich möchte damit überwiegend Office Arbeiten tätigen, im Internet surfen, Videos flüssig anschauen und ab und zu mal ein Bild ein wenig bearbeiten, zum spielen von Spielen möchte ich ihn nicht benutzen. Eine Windows 7/8 64 Bit Version (beide legal erworben!) liegen ebenfalls bereits vor und muss daher nicht noch einmal extra erworben werden. Am Besten wäre es, wenn der Computer schon zusammengebaut wäre, bzw man ihn sich zusammenbauen lassen kann und er möglichst langlebig ist.

Freue mich schon über Beiträge


----------



## H2OTest (13. Dezember 2012)

hmm 650 fürn office Pc ist schon recht viel, ich würde eher zu einem i3 greifen und 4 gb ram. Das übrige Geld dann in Speicher und SSD ausgeben.


----------



## Synlate (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi liebe Buffed-Community 

Mal angenommen ich würde mir die vorgeschlagene "1000 &#8364; Variante" kaufen und selbst zusammenbauen, welche 7.1 Soundkarte würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Und außerdem welche Gehäuselüfter wären dafür notwendig?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus 
mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Neviath001 (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo alle zam, ersteinmal frohes neues 

Will mir demnächst einen neuen PC kaufen. 
Ausgesucht hab ich mir die hier zusammengestellte 800 Euro Variante, aber ein paar Fragen hab ich noch. 
Wie sieht es mit einer WLan Karte aus? Oder reicht auch ein normaler USB WLan stick? Falls Karte besser ist, welche soll ich mir dazu bestellen?
Außerdem hab ich eine Frage zu Windows 8. Zurzeit gibt es eine Aktion bei Saturn wo man Win8 Pro für ca. 60 Euro bekommt. Würdet ihr mir von Win8 abraten? Benutze auf meinem jetzigen Laptop Win7. Das einzige was ich regelmäßig spiele ist WoW. Mit dem PC sollte ich dann doch für die nächsten 3, 4 Jahre ausgesorgt haben oder? 

Dann hab ich noch eine Frage zu meinem jetzigen Laptop, passt vielleicht nicht unbedingt hier rein aber will jetzt kein extra Thema dafür aufmachen. Wenn ich den PC hab brauch ich den Laptop ja nichtmehr, könnte mir jemand eine ungefähr einschätzung geben wieviel ich dafür noch bekommen könnte.
Ist ein packard bell TJ75
- intel core i5 processor 430m
- 15.6 HD LED LCD
- 320 GB HDD
- 4GB Ram
- ATI HD 5470 512mb

Eine cousine hatte gefragt ob ich ihr den dann Verkaufen würde, die hat aber genauso wenig Ahnung von PC's wie ich daher will ich die auch nicht übers Ohr hauen. Was wäre den ungefähr ein fairer Preis dafür? Neupreis vor 2 Jahren lag bei 550&#8364;

Bedanke mich schonmal für die Antworten.

mfg
Neviath


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Januar 2013)

Neviath001 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zam, ersteinmal frohes neues
> 
> Will mir demnächst einen neuen PC kaufen.
> Ausgesucht hab ich mir die hier zusammengestellte 800 Euro Variante, aber ein paar Fragen hab ich noch.
> ...



Gib ihn deiner Cousine für max. 100,- Packard Bell ist von der Verarbeitung eher unteres Niveau und die Austattung ist auch eher Multimedia-Low-End.

edit: Hauptfrage vergessen zu beantworten, ein WLAN-USB-Stick reicht. Du solltest halt auf Wlan-n achten, aber das haben sowieso alle modernen. Windows 8 ist von der Leistung her genauso gut für WoW wie Windows 7, das Bedienungskonzept ist halt ein wenig anders, ich persönlich werde erstmal bei 7 bleiben, W8 ist so gesehen aber nicht schlechter.


----------



## Neviath001 (1. Januar 2013)

Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Hosaka (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
 ich vermute mal meine Grafikkarte hat heute den Geist aufgegeben. Zumindest bleibt mein Monitor schwarz, zeigt noch nicht mehr das Bios an und der Powerknopf leuchtet so, wie er es sonst macht, wenn er eingeschaltet ist, der PC aber nicht. Falls es daran liegt, zu welcher neuen Karte würded Ihr mir raten? Dachte an so Ca. 250,-€. 
Danke schon mal.


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2013)

_Da fährst du mit einer HD7950 (XFX Dualfan / Gigabyte Windforce) am besten - sofern der restliche PC dazu passt._


----------



## Hosaka (3. Januar 2013)

Also PC habe ich, glaub im Januar 2010 etwa hier im Forum nach den Vorschlägen zusammen gebaut. Leider hab ich den Link nicht gefunden hier. Aber such auch grade notdürftig mit meinem Handy. 
Soweit ich es grade spontan hin bekomme:
Motherboard Gigabyte P67A-UD3P
Einen I5 Prozessor
4 GB Ram
GeForce GTX 570


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Würde vorher genau klären, ob die Graka kaputt ist, denn leistungstechnisch ist die 570 immer noch oberstes Niveau


----------



## exill (6. Januar 2013)

Wo wir grade beim Thema Grafikkarten sind, wie siehts denn inzwischen mit der NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti aus? Ist die inzwischen noch gut genug für die aktuellsten Spiele? Weil bei Far Cry 3 hatte ich auf Ultra das Gefühl das dass ganze mit nicht ganz so viel FPS läuft. Ist wiegesagt nur ein Gefühl gewesen. Falls die für die aktuellern nicht mehr ganz so geeignet ist, was könnte ich denn bei meinem System als Graka nehmen? Sollte kein 400&#8364; Grafikkarte sein, Budget ca. grob 250&#8364;.
Mein System:
Intel i5 3570K
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
8GB TeamGroup xtreem Vulcan DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9
ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Ich benutze eine SSD für mein System und eine HDD als Datengrab.

Cheers.


----------



## painschkes (6. Januar 2013)

_Wenn du wirklich umsteigen willst, nimm noch etwas mehr (~30&#8364 und greif zur HD7950 - alles darunter währe nicht lohnenswert._


----------



## Synlate (6. Januar 2013)

Welches Mainboard mit einen Intel 1155 Sockel mit einen W-Lan Modul würdet ihr empfehlen? Wäre eigentlich sehr nützlich auf Lans oder so. Habe so ein Mainboard mal in einen Youtube Video gesehen.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (6. Januar 2013)

Dieses z.B: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4166#ov


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Januar 2013)

Als P/L Alternative würde ich statt der GTX 660 Ti die HD 7950 aktuell verbauen, bietet bessere Performance zum selben Preis.
Testbericht

laut 
Test 2
und 
Test 3

sind die beiden Karten
Karte 1
Karte 2

besonders zu empfehlen.


----------



## painschkes (11. Januar 2013)

_Hab ich geändert - meinstest ja bei der 800€-Version? Sind drin. :-)_


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Januar 2013)

Jop genau, dankö^^


----------



## Nazgule17 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub ich bin hier genau richtig.


Da ich vor habe mir nächsten Monat ein neuen Rechner zukaufen.
Allerdings bin ich total der Noob in sachen Pc-Teile-und-selbst-zusammenbauen.

Ich will nicht mehr als 900e ausgeben.
Ein paar Rechner habe ich mir schon angeschaut und kann mit z.b 

16gb RAM
16gb RAM High Speed

--

GeForce GTX660
GeForce GTX660 Ti

nichts anfangen. Wo da ein Unterschied sein soll.

Ich möchte einfach alles auf Highend Zocken können. Das ist mir wichtig.

Und dafür habe ich mir den hier raus gesucht. Oder gibts vergleichbares auch günstiger ?
Siehe hier


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2013)

Na, der is nix. Zum zocken bitte Intel nehmen. Bei der Grafikkarte darf es ruhig AMD sein oder im Falle von nvidia würde ich die mit Zusatz TI nehmen, also 660 TI. Die TI ist schneller.
Ram mit Highspeed ist auf der Seite halt der mit höheren Takt. Genau 1600 zu 1333 Mhz. Den Unterschied merkst du kaum bis garnicht. Also, hier kannst du 1600er nehmen, musst aber nicht. 1333er tun es auch.
Aber bloß keine AMD-CPU zum zocken. Nimm den Intel auf der Seite für das gleiche Geld. Eventuell noch beim Mainboard und Netzteil etwas optimieren, falls noch Kohle da ist. Oder halt hier zusammenstellen lassen und bei Alternate oder Hardwareversand bestellen und zusammenbauen lassen. Musst du wissen. Am meisten Vertrauen in den Zusammenbau, falls du nicht selbst bauen willst, hätte ich persönlich bei Alternate. Die sind aber schon ne Ecke teurer als Hardwareversand.de.


----------



## Xidish (20. Januar 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Zum zocken bitte Intel nehmen.


Bisher meinte ich, nur hilfreiche Tips von Dir gelesen zu haben.
Doch nun entäuschst Du mich, da Du scheinbar auch auf den Zug AMD vs. Intel aufgesprungen bist - schade. 

Der eine mag AMD, der andere Intel.
BEIDE können scheinbar bestens zum Zocken auf Ultra verwendet werden.
Ich jedenfalls spiele bis auf ganz wenige Deaktivierungen mit AMD auf Ultra


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2013)

_Tjoa..und mehr Leistung hast du am Ende des Tages trotzdem mit Intel - somit war sein Post richtig, in Ordnung und hilfreich._


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Bisher meinte ich, nur hilfreiche Tips von Dir gelesen zu haben.
> Doch nun entäuschst Du mich, da Du scheinbar auch auf den Zug AMD vs. Intel aufgesprungen bist - schade.
> 
> Der eine mag AMD, der andere Intel.
> ...



Das hat nichts mit Intel vs. AMD zu tun. Ich habe schon immer privat dort gekauft, wo es mehr zu holen gab. Ob das nun AMD ist, oder Intel. Vor Core2Duo hatte ich z.B. einen AMD, weil es zu dieser Zeit schlicht und ergreifend der bessere Kauf war.
Aktuell sieht AMD gegen Intel keine Sonne. Sei es von der Leistung her, oder von der Effizienz. Das ist ein Fakt, der überall tausendfach schon getestet wurde. Ich zieh mir hier also nicht irgendwelchen Bullshit aus dem Arsch, nur weil ich gerade Lust habe, gegen eine Firma zu wettern, sondern meine Empfehlung richtet sich nach dem, was schon ausgiebig getestet wurde. Und besonders in Spielen kommt Bulldozer nicht im Ansatz an einen Intel ran, der kaum mehr kostet und über die Jahre Strom spart. Was soll ich da AMD empfehlen?
Wenn ich sowas täte, dann könnte ich das posten hier gleich bleiben lassen. Das man mit einem Bulldozer nicht gut zocken könnte, war außerdem nicht meine Behauptung. Der Punkt ist schlicht und ergreifend, dass du mit Intel aktuell weitaus besser bedient bist.
Und wer letztere Aussage bestreitet, der hat in meinen Augen in einem Beratungsforum nichts zu suchen.


----------



## EnGa.AriX (25. Januar 2013)

Da mein Laptop heute den Geist aufgegeben hat brauche ich eure Hilfe.
Es soll jetzt wieder ein richtiger PC allerdings habe ich absolut keine Ahnung von soetwas und muss die Arbeit an euch weiterreichen.

Dass ganze sollte preislich bei etwa 650 bis 700 € liegen ( mit neuem betriebssystem und monitor ).
Und wenn möglich sollte der zusammenbau übernommen werden

Gruß Arix


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2013)

War beim Laptop kein Windows 7 dabei? Wenn doch, dann kannst du das vom Laptop weiter verwenden, soweit ich weiß. Auch auf dem PC.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Januar 2013)

ich wurde ca 100 Euro mehr sparen und mch dann an der 500 euro version orientieren


----------



## EnGa.AriX (25. Januar 2013)

Bei meinem war noch Vista dabei, allerdings nur eine backupversion von acer :-/


----------



## exill (26. Januar 2013)

Suche grade nach einem guten CPU Lust Fan, und hab mal hier geschaut und bin auf den Thermalright HR-02 Macho gestoßen, der auch in Tests gut abgeschnitten hat.
Jetzt meine Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem:
http://geizhals.de/664436
und dem:
http://geizhals.de/830474
?

Edit: Habs grade selbst gefunden. Falls es jemanden interessiert:
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Was macht aus dem Macho einen Rev. A?[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]1. [/font]*Die Farbgebung des Lüfters wurde verändert*[font="Verdana, Helvetica"], weshalb auf dem massiven Kühlblock nun ein schicker weißer Rotor in einem dazu passenden schwarzen Rahmen seine Runden dreht. Die Drehzahlen bleiben jedoch bei 900 bis 1200 RPM, was einen Luftdurchsatz von 95 bis 124 m3/h nach sich zieht.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]2. Die zweite Veränderung ist nicht nur visueller Natur, sondern erleichtert die Montage des Kühlers auf dem Mainboard: dem HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)liegt nun serienmäßig ein [/font]*extralanger Schraubenzieher*[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] mit Magnetspitze bei.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]3. Zusätzlich findet der Macho nun auch problemlos auf allen Mainboards mit dem [/font]*Sockel 2011*[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] seinen Platz.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"] [/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Nun ist meine Frage: Passt so einer in ein NZXT Phantom 410 Case mit einem ASRock Z77 Mainboard? Denn wenn mich nicht alles täuscht müsste das laut Abmessungen passen oder?[/font]
[font="Verdana, Helvetica"]Ich möchte nur nochmal sichergehen.[/font]


----------



## Xidish (26. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) bei mir verbaut.
Von der Aufhängung des Lüfters her würde ich auch zu dem raten.
Ansonsten könnte sehr knapp werden - bishin zu störend - zu den RAM Riegeln.


----------



## exill (26. Januar 2013)

Gibt es den einen kleinere Version davon oder sowas in der Richtung? Weil die meisten Air CPU Fans so groß sind.


----------



## Arosk (26. Januar 2013)

Na klar gibts kleine Kühlkörper, aber die kühlen weniger


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2013)

Ich kann den Alpenföhn Groß Glockner uneingeschränkt empfehlen falls dir der zusagen würde.


----------



## Dominau (26. Januar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab mal ein wenig geupdatet - sollte wieder auf dem neusten Stand sein._
> 
> _-------------__
> _
> _Suchst du noch Dominau?_



Ja ich suche noch. Tut mir leid, bin umgezogen und hatte nur einen langsamen Internetstick
mit dem ich nicht auf Buffed gekommen bin. Deshalb die späte Rückmeldung 

Okay, da wurden ja schon 2 Fragen von mir beantwortet 
Dann werde ich mir wohl den PC für 800€ kaufen. 

Danke dir.


----------



## Nazgule17 (28. Januar 2013)

Okay, ich hab mich nun paar mal selber versucht dort selber ein zusammen zubaun.
Ich komm meist immer auf die 800 - 900e + 

Wobei ich sagen muss das ich selber immer das für mich am besten aussieht reingepackt habe.

 Ich hab jetz hier mal 3 Varianten.
Wäre super wenn jemand der sich auskennt mir da helfen kann. Sind ja immerhin knapp 1000 flocken 

Teil 1
Standart - 399€ 

Intel Core i3 2100 2x 3.1GHz
4GB DDR3-RAM PC-1333
AMD HD7750 1024MB
500GB S-ATA2 Festplatte
DVD-Brenner 22x Dual-Layer
7.1 Sound / 10/100 Mbit LAN
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Teil 2[/font]
Standart - 549€

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.1GHz
*8GB DDR3-RAM* PC-1333
Nvidia GeForce GT630 *4096MB*
1000GB S-ATA2 Festplatte
DVD-Brenner 22x Dual-Layer
7.1 Sound / 10/100 Mbit LAN / Cardreader
*Windows 7 Home Premium + Office 2010*
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]*Teil 3*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Standart 969€[/font]

Intel Core i5 3570K *overcl. **@4x 4.0GHz*
*8GB High-Speed DDR3-RAM* PC-1600
*Nvidia GeForce GTX660 Ti 2048MB*
1000GB *S-ATA3 *Festplatte
DVD-Brenner 22x Dual-Layer
7.1 Sound / Gigabit-LAN / Cardreader
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Das sind jetz mal so meine Top 3 sag ich mal. Da man jeden selber noch tunen kann hab ich mir auch den 399 ausgesucht und bissl was geändert ... 8gb RAM, GTX660, usw ..[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Ich hab echt kein Plan ob es sich da nicht lohnen würde einfach den für 969€ zuholen. Weil ICH selber nicht unter den Preis komme.[/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]Hoff ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen ^^[/font]


----------



## Gwynethey (31. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage  
Möchte mir einen PC zusammenbauen lassen - so weit kein Problem.. hab jemand, der macht das gut und hat auch schon alles ausgesucht. Nur bei der Grafikkarte ist er sich unschlüssig.

Mit einer GTX660 würde der Pc 710€ kosten. Ich hab selbst absolut keinen Plan von so was (das Nötigste, danach hörts auf) und frage mich, ob ich damit gut bedient bin? Die GTX660 Ti liegt ja schon etwas höher im Preis - würde sich der Unterschied überhaupt lohnen?


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2013)

_Wie wäre es denn zB. so? _

_Warenkorb_

_Mit einer HD7950 hast du mehr Leistung als mit den anderen Karten._


----------



## Gwynethey (1. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort 

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mit Radeon nicht so tolle Erfahrungen gemacht habe.. ist zwar schon so ca 5 Jahre her, aber irgendwie schreckt mich das heute noch ab. Wahrscheinlich bzw mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ziemlich bescheuert von mir..

Bin total unsicher, da es der erste PC ist, den ich maßgeblich selbst kaufe :/ Mein Aktueller ist einfach zu alt mittlerweile.. .

Der Bekannte von mir hatte mir so weit das hier geschickt:
MB ASUS 1155 P8B75-M LE (µ/GBL/V/DDRIII)
Artikel#: MB02095

CPU 1155 INTEL Core i5-3450 3,1GHz 6MB 77W Box SR0PF
Artikel#: CP00977

RAM DDR3 8GB / 1333Mhz CORSAIR XMS3 Classic [2x4GB] 
Artikel#: RA01129

HD 3,5" SATAIII 1TB WD 10EZEX 64MB Caviar Blue
Artikel#: HD02500

Geh. MIDI LC-POWER ATX 605B 420W [bk]
Artikel#: GE02277

DVD RW SATA 24x 24x / DL 12x 12x / RAM 12x / LG 
Artikel#: DW01116


----------



## myadictivo (1. Februar 2013)

von welchem shop sind die artikelnummern ?


> RAM DDR3 8GB / 1333Mhz CORSAIR XMS3 Classic [2x4GB]



ich hatte auch corsair xms3 classic ram, allerdings DDR3-1600. zumindest meine speicher sind aber mit 1.65V gelaufen laut hersteller.
intel rät aber nur 1.5V auf die RAMs zu geben.
link siehe tipp im "neuer gaming" pc thread
 hab dir den link mal rausgesucht
die oben verlinkten 8GB corsair vengeance ram hab ich selbst gestern geliefert bekommen und auf dem o.g. asrock board verbaut. funzt problemlos und rennt im DDR1600 modus
edit : laut google laufen die o.g. xms3 classics aber wohl mit 1.5V

edit : 
die 7950 ist aber auch mal exorbitant teurer als eine geforce gtc 660 und auch einige gtx 660ti.
werd meine 6870 im märz in rente schicken und tendier mittlerweile auch zu nvidia..

gigabyte gtx 660 OC
oder gleich
 gigabyte gtx 660ti

wieviel saft zieht denn die 7950 aus dem netzteil ? die geforces liegen ja imho noch im grünen bereich


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2013)

Gwynethey schrieb:


> MB ASUS 1155 P8B75-M LE
> 
> 
> Geh. MIDI LC-POWER ATX 605B 420W



_Also allein deshalb würde ich das schon nicht kaufen._

_mATX-Board und ein LC-Power-Netzteil.__
_
_Ich bleib bei meiner Zusammenstellung - AMD hat schon laaaange keine Probleme mehr - aber letztendlich musst du das selbst wissen, ich bleib bei meiner Empfehlung._


----------



## Gwynethey (1. Februar 2013)

Danke euch 

Hat mir schon weitergeholfen, auch wenn ich jetzt komplett hin- und hergerissen bin. 
Ich hab ihm die Zusammenstellung mal geschickt und schlaf mal noch ein bisschen drüber. Im Endeffekt überzeugt mich das schon mit der Radeon, aber andrerseits hab ich einfach total verunsichert, weil ich selbst nur wenig versteh :/

Aus welchem Shop die Artikelnummern sind weiß ich leider nicht, ich hab das nur genau so bekommen


----------



## myadictivo (1. Februar 2013)

ach mit dem vorschlag von painschkes hast du schon nen bomben rechner der gehobeneren ausstattung zum fairen preis.
zum vergleich : selbes system, ältere 6870 grafikkarte und selbst damit läuft alles sehr gut. je nach titel auch mit AA/AF. grafikkarten der 250euro preisklasse sind ja überhaupt kein vergleich mehr zu "meiner gurke".

wenn du eh noch drüber schläfst behalt mal den warenkob im auge. die preise springen bei mindfactory gerne mal. der i5 3470 hat z.b. vor 2 tagen noch >15 euro mehr gekostet..und für meinen i5 3570 hab ich auch ~15 euro mehr bezahlt..
das kann sich mit anderen komponenten schon summieren..

alles in allem ist das system dann aber top. egal ob radeon 7950 oder gtx660 ti... ist wohl mehr oder weniger ne glaubensfrage. hab keine negativen erfahrungen gemacht,weder mit ATI noch nvidia (und ganz zu steinzeit-tagen mit 3dfx und kyro und co)


----------



## Salem7799 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

in frühren Konfigurations-Threads gab es zu jedem System noch eine kleine Beschreibung wie z.B. "Hiermit kann man grade so spielen" usw. Leider finde ich die alten Threads nicht mehr. Wäre es möglich das wieder einzufügen bzw. zu kommentieren, das würde mir als Orientierung doch sehr helfen.

Danke


----------



## Gwynethey (4. Februar 2013)

Alsoo.. ich habe vorhin alles so bestellt, wie painschkes es empfohlen hat Ich geb Radeon dann wohl doch noch mal eine Chance, ihr habt mich überzeugt. 
Bin gespannt und freu mich drauf. 
Morgen überweis ich das Geld und wenn es dann da ist bekomm ich es zusammengebaut. 

Vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2013)

_Bin gespannt - meld dich aufjeden Fall wenn du mal nen Ründchen gespielt hast._
_
_
_Mfg :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (4. Februar 2013)

ja..würd mich auch mal interessieren.
momentan hat ATI und die 7950 bei mir wieder leicht oberwasser bekommen, durch das neu angekündigte never settle programm mit neuen games (crysis 3 und co gratis)


----------



## Skatero (4. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> *Der "Übertriebene-Ich-schieß-tierisch-Geld-in-die-Luft-ohne-auf-P/L-zu-achten-PC"*
> 
> Intel Core i7 3930K
> BeQuiet Dark Rock C1
> ASRock X79 Extreme 4



Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage zu den zitierten Geräten. Der Sockel auf dem Mainboard ist ja ein So.2011. Dazu passend eine kompatible CPU, jedoch ist steht beim Kühler nichts von einer Kompatibilität mit So.2011.
Passt der Kühler überhaupt?

Gruss
Skatero


----------



## painschkes (4. Februar 2013)

_Das passt aufjeden Fall - da sollte eigentlich ein 2011er-Kit vorhanden sein.__
_
_Ansonsten greifst du einfach zum Dark Rock Pro2 - ist natürlich nochmal ne Ecke größer ;-)_


----------



## Skatero (4. Februar 2013)

Okay, danke für die Info. Habe mir jetzt ein Dark Rock Pro2 bestellt.


----------



## myadictivo (6. Februar 2013)

moin,

ist das neue never settle angebot von AMD schon aktuell ?
wenn ich bei mindfactory die gigabyte windforce 7950 anclicke ist in der artikelbeschreibung schon das neue never settle programm verlinkt.

in ner news bei gamestar vor paar tagen stand eigentlich, dass es nur angekündigt wurde

gratis crysis 3 und bioshock wären schon was und neue graka wollt ich ja eh kaufen


----------



## painschkes (6. Februar 2013)

_Wenn die da schon mit dabei sind, was ja laut Seite der Fall ist, dann ja._


----------



## myadictivo (7. Februar 2013)

7950 ist bestellt  hoffe das funktioniert alles mit dem never settle. im grunde war das schon fast das zünglein an der waage..sonst wärs die palit gtx 660ti jetstream geworden


----------



## painschkes (7. Februar 2013)

_Bist mit der HD7950 aber besser bedient..vor allem mit den aktuellen Treiber und 3GB VRAM._


----------



## myadictivo (7. Februar 2013)

jo..hab lange gegrübelt. die palit hätte genausoviel gekostet bei mindfactory.
allerdings diese ominöse 192bit speicheranbindung/teilung und leider keine längenangaben gefunden, da sie laut test ziemlich lang sein soll.
physx wäre nett gewesen, allerdings hab ich aktuell eh nur ein game mit unterstützung. cuda und co nutze ich nicht.

schaun wir mal..beide grakas hätten mit sicherheit ausgreicht und mein moni bringt eh nur 1920x1080..

war aber mit meinen letzten beiden ATI karten zufrieden..das darf man dann ja auch mal mit kundentreue belohnen

edit : never settle reloaded hat 1a funktioniert


----------



## myadictivo (8. Februar 2013)

gigabyte windforce 7950 kam heute..fettes teil 
meine 6870 war im vergleich zu meiner alten 4870 ja schon ein mortz brummer. aber die 7950 schlägt alles  wurde schon knapp im gehäuse (midi tower von anno dazumals).
ein/ausbau war ne sache von 5minuten, treiber zu sicherheit nochmal drüber gebügelt und gut.

crysis 2 in ultra und 8xAA/16x AF sieht brutal aus und flutscht geschmeidig
Ac2 sieht auch aus wie geleckt.
guild wars 2 und co werd ich nachher mal testen

lautstärke ist okay. merk keinen unterschied zur schon recht leisen 6870. der rechner "brummt" etwas, kann aber auch der boxed cpu lüfter oder das billig netzteil sein.
aber alles kein vergleich zu meiner 4870..da meinte man unter last damals nen düsenjet unterm tisch zu haben ^^

kann es sein, dass die gigabyte karten von haus aus OC sind ? laut mindfactory sollte der GPU takt 900MHz betragen, GPU-Z zeigt mir aber 1GHz an.


----------



## Gwynethey (9. Februar 2013)

Jup, ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten! 
Wird aber scheinbar noch etwas dauern.. hab am Dienstag mit Vorkasse bezahlt und als geplantes Versanddatum steht 15.02. .. . Grade wo ich nächste Woche frei habe. Das was ich auf FB zum Thema Bestellabwicklungen und Lieferzeiten gelesen habe, macht mir nicht grade Mut *seufz*

Ihr habt nicht zufällig auch einen Tip für mich was einen neuen Monitor angeht?  So ca 24" und möglichst erschwinglich?


----------



## painschkes (9. Februar 2013)

_Was ist "möglichst" erschwinglich? Beispiele für Monitore gibts genug. :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (9. Februar 2013)

also wenn mindfactory die sachen auf lager hat, hab ich die immer innerhalb von 24 stunden geliefert bekommen..allerdings nehm ich immer nachnahme als zahlungsoption


----------



## Sassa93 (12. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute


Nachdem ich in den letzten Jahren nur noch Laptops hatte, ist es mal wieder an der Zeit, mir was gescheites/leistungsfähiges anzuschaffen.
Da ich mich aber leider mit der Zusammenstellung von PCs null auskenne, brauche ich nun eure Hilfe! 


Für mich sind besonders die Verwaltung und Verwendung von großen Musikbibliotheken (ITunes - über 100 000 Titel) wichtig.
Der PC sollte dabei flüssig laufen und kurze Zeiten bei der Suche nach Liedern haben.
Auch beim Mixxen und Bearbeiten von Songs sollte alles problemlos und ohne Hänger laufen und in gutem bis sehr gutem Klang ausgegeben werden.

Nebenbei sollte man jedoch auch mehrere andere Tätigkeiten am PC ausführen können, sprich TeamSpeak + ChatProgramme, mehrere Tabs im Internetbrowser usw ohne sich gegenseitig zu beeinflussen.

Bei Spielen bin ich nicht zu anspruchsvoll, hier reicht es mir wenn ich WoW flüssig und mit sehr guter Grafik spielen kann - ab und zu vllt auch CoD oder CSS (Grafik muss hier nicht auf maximum laufen, aber zumindest gut-sehr gut), wo man schnell reagieren muss und somit ein Ruckeln des PCs nicht so toll wäre.

Preis sollte mit Betriebssystem (am liebsten Win8) nicht weit über 750&#8364; sein, am liebsten natürlich darunter ^^


Da ich lediglich einen knapp 9 Jahre alten PC besitze, werde ich wohl nichts aus diesem verwenden können, auch nicht den Bildschirm/Tastatur/Maus ^^

Somit wäre auch ein neuer Bildschirm angesagt (so ab 21'')
Auch hier wäre ich für Tipps sehr dankbar!




Hier hab ich einen PC, der vom Preis-/Leistungs Verhältniss recht gut aussieht, aber denke mal hier gilt immer noch die Regel "selbst gebaut ist besser"!?

Computer


und hier noch eine Maus und eine Tastatur -- eure Meinung dazu!?:
Tastatur
Maus


Schonmal danke, für eure Antworten!!!

Lg, Sascha


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Der PC ist nicht gut. Einen PC mit einer 60-80 Euro teuren Multimedia-Grafikkarte als Gaming-PC zu verkaufen, grenzt schon an Betrug ... "Richtige" Grafikkarten, mit denen man anständig spielen kann, kosten so 200 bis 1000 Euro ^^ Die GT 630 gehört jedenfalls nicht dazu.

Dazu noch ein billiges und qualitativ minderwertiges Mainboard, ein billiges Netzteil usw.


----------



## Sassa93 (13. Februar 2013)

okay danke, gut zu wissen ^^

dann bräuchte ich allerdings sehr viel hilfe (
wie gesagt ich kenn mich null mit hardware aus und bräuchte nen pc, der die oben genannten sachen möglichst gut erfüllt :-/


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Ist 750 Euro das Budget für alles, also inklusive Monitor, oder nur für den PC?


----------



## Sassa93 (13. Februar 2013)

Nur fuer den pc ... allerdings müsste das betriebssystem dabei sein ...


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Dann nimm doch den 700-Euro-PC, der auf Seite 1 im 2. Beitrag gepostet wurde ^^ Ob das aber noch aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht, denke aber schon ^^

Wenn du den Laptop nicht mehr nutzen möchtest, kannst du auch das Windows vom Laptop verwenden,auf dem PC installieren und aktivieren, das sollte klappen ^^ Ansonsten einfach Windows 7 (oder Windows 8) Home Premium 64 Bit in der OEM-Version kaufen ^^


----------



## painschkes (13. Februar 2013)

_Wow, ich hab grad in mein Postfach geschaut - sorry Sascha..ich hab keine Meldung mehr bekommen und dich wirklich total vergessen :-/_

_Windows könntest du schon mal hier besorgen : Windows - ansonsten hal Windows 8 für Vollpreis..wüsste nicht das es das irgendwo günstiger gibt._

_Somit wären noch ~700€ für den PC vorhanden.__
_
_Beispiel : Warenkorb_


----------



## Sassa93 (13. Februar 2013)

okay, ist der geeignet zur verwaltung großer itunes mediatheken oder muss ich da kleinigkeiten abändern?

was empfehlt ihr, was ich anpassen soll?


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Sassa93 schrieb:


> okay, ist der geeignet zur verwaltung großer itunes mediatheken oder muss ich da kleinigkeiten abändern?
> 
> was empfehlt ihr, was ich anpassen soll?


Nein, das sollte soweit alles funktionieren.


----------



## painschkes (13. Februar 2013)

_Ein i7 3770 wäre eine Möglichkeit, eine größere Festplatte (hab oben ja 2x1TB drin) oder eine SSD - hätte ich auch gern alles gemacht, mit deinem Budget aber nicht machbar - eventuell wenn man die HD7850 zu einer HD7770 macht..dann sollte eine 64GB SSD passen..oder halt der i7 3770 anstatt dem E3-1230v2._

_Aber alles kein Muss, nur Beispiele._


----------



## Loratus (13. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend.
Ich habe vor mir einen PC selbst zusammenzustellen, und habe im offiziellen WoW-Forum folgenden PC gefunden:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3470 Prozessor
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H
RAM: Corsair CL9 1600 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB
Grafik Karte: AMD Radeon HD 7870
Netzteil: Cougar A 450
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 500GB
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4
Laufwerk: Sony DvD Brenner
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 335U

Taugt der was? Passen die Teile zusammen (Anschlüsse etc.)? Reicht das Netzteil?
Wäre Euch für die Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Freundliche Grüße
Loratus


----------



## painschkes (13. Februar 2013)

_Netzteil reicht & Ja, der taugt was - kannst du ohne Probleme so kaufen. :-)_


----------



## Loratus (13. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Netzteil reicht & Ja, der taugt was - kannst du ohne Probleme so kaufen. :-)_



Alles klar, die Teile werden bestellt, vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort. =)


----------



## Sassa93 (13. Februar 2013)

Danke pain für die Zusammenstellung 

Ich denke mal die 2. 1TB Festplatte lasse ich vorerst mal weg, kann man ja noch nachrüsten sobald die erste Platte voll ist.
Dann hab ich wieder etwas mehr Geld zur Verfügung.

Ne SSD bringt mir denke ich net so viel, oder?
Halt lediglich für die Daten, welche ich darauf speicher!?
Das könnte ich notfalls iwann noch nachrüsten.

Denkt ihr, wenn ich den i7 prozessor nehme, hab ich beim laden einer 100 000 titel mediathek in itunes eine gut merkbare leistungssteigerung?
anders spar ich mir erst mal das geld.


zum betriebssystem: Win7 super billig, danke pain    ich schau mal ob es vllt auch Win8 in der Preisklasse gibt - oder en billiges Upgrade

sry, dass ich so viel nachhake, aber da mein budget relativ knapp bemessen ist, versuch ich eben das bestmögliche rauszuholen.


----------



## Sassa93 (14. Februar 2013)

Warenkorb

Ich hab mal Gehäuse und Prozessor angepasst und eine der Festplatten rausgenommen.
Denke so wird mein PC dann aussehen )

Gibts ne billigere Art den Pc zusammenbauen zu lassen als für 60 € bei mf?


----------



## myadictivo (14. Februar 2013)

hardwareversand.de hatte wohl über fassnacht ne 5 euro aktion und kostet regulär nur 20.- afaik.
allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob sich das mit eventuell höheren komponentenpreisen wieder ausgleichen würde.

über den shop / qualität des zusammenbaus kann ich jetzt auch nichts sagen, da seit jahren treuer mf kunde und selbstschrauber


----------



## EnGa.AriX (14. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt den 500&#8364; PC gekauft und bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden. allerdings gibt es ein Problem was ich noch nicht beheben konnte:
im Gerätemanager werden mir 2 Grafikkarten angezeigt, einmal die OnBoard und die richtige, Treiber sind dank windows 7 ja auch installiert bloß liefert mir die "Richtige" ( HD Radeon 6870 ) kein Bild an meinen Monitor.
Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand bei der Lösung helfen könnte.

Update: Ein Bild habe ich mittlerweile, allerdings mit einem sehr starken Grünstich o_O


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Februar 2013)

Schalte doch einfach mal im BIOS die interne Grafikkarte ab. Dann den AMD Treiber neu installieren, alles auf Standardeinstellungen zurücksetzen (Bildschirm, Catalyst Control Center...) und dann berichten.


----------



## EnGa.AriX (14. Februar 2013)

Wird gemacht, dauert aber noch etwas, bin momentan nicht zu Hause.

Problem scheint behoben zu sein, ein sehr kräftiges drücken hat Erfolg gebracht, vermute mal dass der Stecker bei normalem Druck nicht ganz so wollte.
Soll ich die interne Grafikkarte trotzdem noch deaktivieren oder ist dass egal ?


----------



## Sassa93 (14. Februar 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de hatte wohl über fassnacht ne 5 euro aktion und kostet regulär nur 20.- afaik.
> allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob sich das mit eventuell höheren komponentenpreisen wieder ausgleichen würde.
> 
> über den shop / qualität des zusammenbaus kann ich jetzt auch nichts sagen, da seit jahren treuer mf kunde und selbstschrauber




soweit ich das sehe geeht das gesparte wirklich für  mehrkosten an hardware drauf
werde wohl oder übel versuchen, den PC selbst zusammen zu basteln.
muss mal schauen ob ich hier iwo einen forenbereich finde, wo mir damit geholfen wird.

danke an alle jedenfalls für die Hilfe!


----------



## myadictivo (15. Februar 2013)

hier gibts z.B. nen guide

und ich denke bei youtube sind auch einige in video form vorhanden.

in den beipackzetteln/handbüchern steht eigentlich auch immer alles mehr oder weniger gut erklärt/bebildert


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Februar 2013)

EnGa.AriX schrieb:


> Wird gemacht, dauert aber noch etwas, bin momentan nicht zu Hause.
> 
> Problem scheint behoben zu sein, ein sehr kräftiges drücken hat Erfolg gebracht, vermute mal dass der Stecker bei normalem Druck nicht ganz so wollte.
> Soll ich die interne Grafikkarte trotzdem noch deaktivieren oder ist dass egal ?


Im Prinzip kannst du diese einfach deaktivieren. Wichtig wird diese ja eigentlich nur, was man ja nicht hoffen will, wenn die Steckkarte mal das zeitliche segnet. Dann kann man sie ja bei Bedarf wieder einschalten. 
Grundsätzlich ist es immer am besten, wenn nur soviel Hardware läuft wie nötig um möglichen Problemen, wie z.B. mit Treibern, vorzubeugen.


----------



## V0rtax (15. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen ob  die 1000€ Variante noch aktuell ist



> Der ~1000€-PC
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570
> Thermalright Macho
> ...



Welche der der 3 Grafikkarten  würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Danke schonmal im vorraus

mfg V0rtax


----------



## painschkes (15. Februar 2013)

Ja..ansich schon, allerdings kann man sie schon umändern.

Die HD7970 aufjeden Fall.


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2013)

_Zusammenstellungen überarbeitet - Geizhals Links & Mindfactory-Warenkörbe eingefügt._


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Zusammenstellungen überarbeitet - Geizhals Links & Mindfactory-Warenkörbe eingefügt._


Was ist mit dem "Ich scheiße Geld"-PC passiert? ^^


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2013)

War zu faul.. :-p


----------



## McTr1x (17. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Bevor ich meine Unkenntnis zum Ausdruck bringe, erstmal ein großes Dankeschön und Lob meinerseits,
für die Mühe beim Zusammenstellen und Recherchieren! Sehr klasse!

Nun zum Wesentlichen:
nachdem ich mich mit PCs nicht sonderlich gut auskenne (respektive mit der Hardware) habe ich erstmal bei den großen Mediakaufhäusern meines Vertrauens nach PCs gesucht.
Gesagt getan, ausgewählte PCs nem Kumpel zum checken gezeigt - Antwort: kannste in die Tonne kloppen.
Nun hat er mir deinen "Blog" ans Herz gelegt, da er dich scheinbar (persönlich?) auch kennt.
Fakten:
Der PC soll zum Zocken von vielerlei Games tauglich sein: leichte Kost wie RE5, über GW2 bis hin zu evtl. Dead Space 3, oder auch Crysis 3.
Paar Jährchen sollte er demnach schon halten. Der großartige Zocker bin ich allerdings nicht, und auch immer die neusten Games brauch ich nicht. Altbewährtes ist immer gut. 
Nun die Frage: welches der zusammengestellten Systeme würdest du mir ans Herz legen? Reicht da der 500€ Baukasten?
Oder sollte es doch schon etwas mehr sein?

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal!


----------



## painschkes (17. Februar 2013)

_Also bei Crysis 3 und GW2 (etc.) solltest du dich (sofern wir von Full HD mit Hohen Details reden) eher an der 700€-, 800€-, 1000€-Variante orientieren._


----------



## McTr1x (17. Februar 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Mhhh schade, dachte ich komm mit weniger aus 
Aber nun gut, 700€ sind auch noch machbar. Auf extrem hoher Grafikauflösung muss das gar nicht laufen.
Alles klar, dann wie gesagt, danke und ich werd Feedback geben, sobald ich das System habe.


----------



## Shaxul (24. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Windows könntest du schon mal hier besorgen : Windows - ansonsten hal Windows 8 für Vollpreis..wüsste nicht das es das irgendwo günstiger gibt._



Wie ist das genau mit diesen Reinstallations-DVDs, ist das 100% legit? Ich stelle mir das jetzt einfach so vor, dass das von Neu-PCs/Notebooks abgekratzte Keys sind (steht ja auch dabei). Bekomme ich dann ganz normal ne Install-DVD mit Key? Die Preisersparnis ist halt schon echt gut..


----------



## painschkes (25. Februar 2013)

Ne, du kannst den Key nutzen..die CD ist aber keine Installations-CD - da kannst du dir dann ein Iso aus dem Netz laden. :-)


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn euer Budget zwischen 500 - 700 Euro liegt, würdet ihr dann direkt zur teuersten Konfiguration tendieren oder ist der Leistungszuwachs so marginal, dass die im Extremfall 200 Euro mehr rausgeschmissenes Geld wären? 

Mein alter Rechenknecht ist von 2007 und hat einfach das Ende der Upgradefähigkeit erreicht, und auf diesem Stand ist auch mein Technikwissen eingerostet. Daher habe ich wenig Lust mich in die Materie einzulesen und vertraue auf die Zusammenstellungen auf Seite 1. Macht es euer Meinung nach Sinn auf 64bit umzusteigen oder genügen die rund 4GB Ram für aktuelle Spiele? 
Als Referenz würde ich gerne Eve Online auf Maximum spielen, welche Konfiguration wäre denn nötig um das Maximalziel zu erreichen bzw. dem am nächsten zu kommen?


Fragen über Fragen, ich weiß...


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2013)

Eve Online Systemvoraussetzungen

also wenn das alles stimmt, hast du selbst mit dem 400 euro pc keine probleme 
der unterschied zw. dem 500 euro und dem 700 euro pc liegt im grunde nur in der cpu (2 kerne 3,3GHz , 4 kerne 3,4GHz) und der grafikkarte 7850 zur 7870.

klar bietet der 700 euro pc mehr reserven. inwieweit games irgendwann mal von mehr als 2 kernen profitieren bin ich überfragt. 
die 7870 ist laut gamestar graka-index ca. 15-20% schneller als die 7850. wobei die auch schon ausreichend leistung hat.

zw. 4 und 8GB RAM hab ich persönlich damals keinen unterschied bemerkt, wirklichen vorteil gibts wohl im moment nicht. allerdings kosten 4GB ram grade mal ~20 euro..also warum da knausern.

mit dem 700 euro pc bekommst halt das etwas leistungsstärkere gesamtpaket, ob sich das nur für eve online lohnt oder inwieweit du zukünftig auch anspruchsvollere titel zockst, mußt du halt wissen


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2013)

Schlechtes Beispiel mit Eve, wie es scheint. 

Dummerweise fällt mir gerade kein anderes Spiel ein, dass halbwegs aktuell ist und welches ich im Moment auch spiele.   
Also habe ich mit der 700 Euro Konstellation noch Luft nach oben, für zukünftige Generationen an Spielen. Hmmm, dann scheint es fast als ob ich mit 600 Euro auch gut bedient wäre. WoW respektive Rift dürften damit ja auch auf "Hoch" laufen.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2013)

ja..mit dem 600.- euro pc hast du halt den quadcore und die 7870.
denke damit bist du gut bedient.

rift / wow-cata habe ich zumindest damals beim release mit einem rechner der ungefähr bei der 400euro leistung liegt in full hd auflösung zocken können.
ich denke die rift addons und MOP werden die anforderungen nicht über die maße erhöht haben.

straft mich lügen, aber mit dem 600.- euro pc sollten imho beide titel in full HD, max details und kantenglättung/AF laufen, wa ?


----------



## Noxiel (26. Februar 2013)

Klingt sehr gut. Dann pendle ich mich bei 600 - 700 Euro ein. Bleibt noch die Frage wegen 64bit, ich hatte bisher immer 32bit Systeme und eigentlich nie etwas zu mosern, einzig das RAM "Problem" habe ich öfters mal gehört und frage mich was dran ist. Hat jemand in der Vergangenheit schon Schwierigkeiten gehabt, weil er "nur" 3GB Ram nutzen konnte?. Auf der anderen Seite stand damals noch die Treiber Problematik im Raum, so dass viel Software nur unzureichend auf 64bit optimiert war. 

Wer von Euch fährt denn mit 64bit und wieso?


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Also wenn ich 64 Bit getrunken habe, fahre ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr ... Da bleib ich lieber im Bett liegen ...

Spaß beiseite: Hab 64 Bit und keine Probleme damit. Und das reimt sich sogar - und doch ist es wahr!

Mit 32 Bit kannst du aber nur 2^32 Byte RAM adressieren - also 4 GB. In der Praxis sind das bei Windows zwar nur 3 GB, aber das ist ein anderes Thema ^^ Also hol dir 64 Bit und mehr als 4 GB RAM - 8 GB sollten ausreichend sein für die meisten Anwendungen.


----------



## myadictivo (26. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer von Euch fährt denn mit 64bit und wieso?



64bit weil 8GB ram, keine probleme mit exotischer hardware wie fahrrad tacho, fahrrad gps, handy software und co..alle treiber funzen wunderbar auch unter 64bit


----------



## Noxiel (27. Februar 2013)

Dann spricht ja nichts gegen Windows 7 in 64bit. Danke für die Hilfe, dann mal los und bestellt. Horrido! 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/86157a220279284de363706bf837cfecda368fad8bee3c59d67


----------



## painschkes (27. Februar 2013)

_Na dann : Viel Spaß! :-)_


----------



## Noxiel (27. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann : Viel Spaß! :-)_


Apropos. Liegt es an meinem Browser oder sind die Warenkörbe der 600 - 1000 Euro Zusammenstellungen alle gleich?


----------



## painschkes (27. Februar 2013)

_Hast du (nachdem du auf den 600€-PC geklickt hast) den Warenkorb gelöscht und dann bei den anderen geschaut? Denn der zeigt dir immer den zuletzt angeklickten wenn du ihn nicht löscht._

_Bei mir sind sie unterschiedlich :-o_


----------



## Noxiel (27. Februar 2013)

Habe ich nicht. OK, dann lag das Problem vor dem Computer.


----------



## Hosaka (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab vor ca. 2 Jahren mit Eurer Hilfe meinen PC gestaltet und wollte mal fragen ob es evtl. gute/sinnvolle Moderniesierungen gibt, die ich machen könnte. Das schöne Gerät soll ja nicht zu nem alten Möhrchen verkommen, und da es grade geht....

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, es folgt die Auflistung meines PCs. Das einzige was ich gerne auf jeden Fall hätte 16 GB Ram und ne Soundkarte (dachte an *Asus Xonar DG interne PCI Soundkarte 5.1, Digital Out, Dolby Headphone, Eax, 96kHz 24bit, Low Profile, nehme aber auch gerne andere Vorschläge an)* wegen den 5.1 Boxen und evtl. zum fixen starten ne SSD und evtl nen Blue-Ray Laufwerk.

Netzteil: 525 Watt ATX Enermax MOD82+
Mainboard: Gigabyte P67A-UD3P
Grafikkarte: Geforce 570 1280 GDDR500 von Palit
Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
RAM: G. Skill RipJaws CL7 DD3 2x2 GB
Prozessor: i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30 GHz 3.6 GHz
Festplatte: 500 GB Samsung HD502HJ ATA Device
Laufwerk: LG GSA-H22NS black bulk
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64 Bit Home Premium

Hoffe hab nichts übersehen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Lorachil (28. Februar 2013)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab vor ca. 2 Jahren mit Eurer Hilfe meinen PC gestaltet und wollte mal fragen ob es evtl. gute/sinnvolle Moderniesierungen gibt, die ich machen könnte. Das schöne Gerät soll ja nicht zu nem alten Möhrchen verkommen, und da es grade geht....
> 
> ...




Da fällt mir erst mal ein, wo hängt es denn?
Verwendungszweck? Was schafft er nicht mehr?
Ach ja Budget??


16 GB ? nur bei Videobearbeitung oder Virtualisierung,  normal reichen 8 GB dicke. 

allgemein gesprochen: 
Am ehesten bringt sicher die Kombination neue GPU + SSD (Samsung 830 / 840) was.
Gruß Lora


----------



## Hosaka (28. Februar 2013)

Also hängen tut es eigentlich nirgendwo, dachte es gäbe nur evtl. nen paar Kleinigkeiten wo man vielleicht mit ein, zwei Sachen auf nem guten Niveau halten kann, anstatt schon mal quasi wieder richtig zu sparen um bis auf Gehäuse und Kleinigkeiten alles auf einen Schlag umzubauen.

Aber sonst mach ich auch gerne nur nen neues Board und Prozessor rein und heb zumindest den RAM auf 8 GB hoch.


----------



## Shaxul (28. Februar 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> Ne, du kannst den Key nutzen..die CD ist aber keine Installations-CD - da kannst du dir dann ein Iso aus dem Netz laden. :-)



Install-DVD kann ich mir ja dann auch von nem Kumpel leihen. Cool danke, dann bestell ich mir sowas!


----------



## Lorachil (28. Februar 2013)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Also hängen tut es eigentlich nirgendwo, dachte es gäbe nur evtl. nen paar Kleinigkeiten wo man vielleicht mit ein, zwei Sachen auf nem guten Niveau halten kann, anstatt schon mal quasi wieder richtig zu sparen um bis auf Gehäuse und Kleinigkeiten alles auf einen Schlag umzubauen.
> 
> Aber sonst mach ich auch gerne nur nen neues Board und Prozessor rein und heb zumindest den RAM auf 8 GB hoch.



Wenn du keine Probleme hast, dann macht es wenig Sinn. Falls du trotzdem was tun willst, dann geh auf 8GB  und pack dir eine SSD rein. 
Falls es irgendwo hängt, tausch die Grafikkarte, bringt noch mal einen Schub. 
Board und Prozessor reichen noch, wozu Geld rauswerfen. 
Leb noch ein / zwei Jahre damit und hol dir dann komplett was neues.
Gruß


----------



## Hosaka (1. März 2013)

Danke, genau weil ich halb keine Ahnung hab komm ich ja auch immer gerne wieder. Muss Euch echt loben, Eure Tipps waren nie verkehrt. Ich besorg mir ne schicke SSD Karte, pack auf 8 GB RAM hoch und noch ne 5.1 Soundkarte, weil die Boxen werd ich wohl in ca 2 Wochen bei Teufel bestellen. Und dann schau ich halb nach, wenns wirklich harkt, aber die Zusammenstellung damals war echt ordentlich, bin auch nach 2 Jahren noch sehr zufrieden mit meinem PC. Vielen, vielen Dank. Wir sehen uns wieder^^


----------



## Sassa93 (1. März 2013)

Hi Leute

Ich bastel gerade meinen neuen PC zusammen.
Habe gerade den Prozessor ausgepackt.
Bei meinem i7 ist die Wärmeleitpaste bereits auf den Kühler aufgetragen worden, allerdings habe ich diesen aus seiner Packung geholt und es war schon ein kleiner Teil der Paste wieder abgewischt.
Sie muss ja gleichmäßig verteilt werden ... soll ich den Prozessor zurück schicken und mir alles neu schicken lassen, oder kann ich da selbst was machen?

Lg Sascha

PS: Bild


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. März 2013)

Ne Sascha, das ist kein Problem. Die lachen dich ja aus, wenn du nur weil jemand auf die WLP auf dem boxed-Kühler draufgelangt hat den ganzen Prozessor zurückschickst. Der boxed-Kühler ist sowieso nicht so optimal aber wenn du nicht übertaktest etc. reicht er fürs erste. Kannst die später bei Bedarf für 30-40 Euro en (leiseren und) besseren Lüfter kaufen.


----------



## Sassa93 (2. März 2013)

okay war etwas übertrieben ^^
en kollege meinte, ich sollte zumindest en bisschen wärmeleitpaste kaufen und noch drauf machen - denke das sollte ich echt machen, oder? 


vorerst wird nix übertaktet, da ich mich mit dem ganzen kram zu wenig auskenne
denke aber, dass ich eh in den nächsten monaten immer mal wieder en paar euro in die hand nehm und noch was verbesser )


----------



## Efgrib (2. März 2013)

hallo in die runde...

bin etwas aus der übung, von daher würd ich mich über einen kommentar/verbesseurngsvorschlag zu dieser combi freuen, budget von 550 &#8364; muss eingehalten werden (gehäuse wird nicht benötigt)...

danke schonmal...

[sup][sup]*
CPU Lüfter
Alpenföhn Sella
1 x &#8364; 17,99*

Grafikkarten ATI PCIe
PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 PCS+
HDMI, DVI, 2x Mini-DisplayPort 1 x &#8364; 104,90*

CPU Sockel 1155
Intel® Core&#8482; i5-3470
FC-LGA4, "Ivy Bridge" 1 x &#8364; 162,90*

Netzteile
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
2x PCIe, schwarz 1 x &#8364; 42,99*

Solid State Drive 2,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung 840 series 2,5" 120 GB
SATA 600, TLC-Chips, schwarz 1 x &#8364; 84,90*

Mainboards Sockel 1155
GIGABYTE GA-H77-DS3H
Sound G-LAN SATA3 USB 3.0 mSATA 1 x &#8364; 81,90*

Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600
G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600
F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie 2 x &#8364; 24,79**[/sup][/sup]


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

zwei Netzteile?
Gigabyte mit USB3 sehr gute Wahl.
"nur" 120GB Festplattenspeicher? Würde nicht eine kleinere SSD (Betriebssystem und vllt 1-2 aktuelle Spiele) völlig ausreichen und eine 1,5-2 TB-HDD besser sein?
Ansonsten gutes System. Wie günstig man heutzutage an eine sehr passable Konfig rankommt, nett.


----------



## Efgrib (2. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> zwei Netzteile?
> Gigabyte mit USB3 sehr gute Wahl.
> "nur" 120GB Festplattenspeicher? Würde nicht eine kleinere SSD (Betriebssystem und vllt 1-2 aktuelle Spiele) völlig ausreichen und eine 1,5-2 TB-HDD besser sein?
> Ansonsten gutes System. Wie günstig man heutzutage an eine sehr passable Konfig rankommt, nett.



nein das netzteil hat 2 pcie - anschlüsse  das system ist damit sowohl vom board als auch vom netzteil auf crossfire zumindst vorbereitet, externer speicher ist massig vorhanden, daher wird nur ne ssd gebraucht


----------



## Kaalix (3. März 2013)

Hallo allesamt 

erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die Zusammenstellung 2013!

Ich interessiere mich ziemlich stark für die 800&#8364; Variante. Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Ich möchte gerne mit 2 Monitoren arbeiten, da ich gerne einen für den Browser, den anderen gleichzeitig für Games nutze. Funktioniert das mit der Zusammenstellung oder muss ich was tauschen?
2. Mindfactory scheint insgesamt ziemlich günstig zu sein, aber ein Zusammenbauservice für 99&#8364;? Find ich hart, habt ihr eine andere Empfehlung (Außer selber basteln  )
3. Da ich über Wlan Online bin stelle ich mir die Frage: Wlan Karte dazu? Wenn ja, welche? Oder einen Stick kaufen? 

Ich spiele leidenschaftlich gerne Minecraft inkl. Shadern, und WoW. Dazu sollte das System ja allemal ausreichen, selbst auf maximalen Grafikeinstellungen, oder? 
Auf meiner Spiele-Agenda stehen aber auch noch Deadspace 3, Crysis 3 und Skyrim. Funktioniert das auch?

Vielen Lieben Dank im Voraus und einen schönen Sonntag 

*Edit* Das habe ich gerade in der Bucht entdeckt, ist das nicht so ziemlich das 800&#8364; Modell? Klick

Kaalix


----------



## Lorachil (4. März 2013)

Kaalix schrieb:


> Hallo allesamt
> 
> erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die Zusammenstellung 2013!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
1. 2 Monitore, sollte kein Problem sein. Die Karte schafft das locker.
2. eventuell schau mal bei Hardwareversand.de rein, da kostet der Zusammenbau nur 20 EUR, da musst du aber auf den Prozessorlüfter achten, die verbauen wegen dem Transport(schäden) keinen über 500g.
Alternativ,. selber schrauben. Es gibt gute Anleitungen  im Netz, oder evl. hilft dir ein Kumpel dabei. So schwer ist das wirklich nicht.
3. Ich würde einen Stick bevorzugen, Karte ist immer in Rechner, Stick kannst du tauschen, mitnehmen oder für einen guten Empfang besser positionieren.,

ebay ... wäre ich vorsichtig. das angegebene Netzteil ist veraltet und nicht wirklich energieeffizient. 3570K Prozesssor... willst du übertakten (K-CPU + Z Board)? 
1333 MhZ Speicher vs 1600 , Unterschied ist kaum messbar, aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben, das die AMD GraKa von dem Takt noch ein wenig profitieren. 
nur Orginalkühler auf dem Prozessor, das bedeutet immerhin, das es einen Boxed CPU ist, im Gegensatz zum Tray 3 Jahre Garantie. Falls du übertakten willst, reicht der aber nicht und ist in der Regel lauter.

Wenn es das Budget hergibt, nimm den 800 EUR Rechner und gleich noch eine SSD dazu, den Kauf wirst du nicht bereuen. 

Gruß  Lora


ps: Bei keinem ist kein Betriebssystem dabei, das musst du evl. noch mit einplanen, falls nicht schon vorhanden.


----------



## Lorachil (4. März 2013)

Efgrib schrieb:


> [sup][sup]*...
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600
> G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600
> F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie 2 x &#8364; 24,79**[/sup][/sup]



Das sieht zwar geil aus, könnte aber Probleme mit dem Prozessorlüfter geben, nimm lieber Low Profile RAM.
Netzteil kannst du noch abspecken, 450 W bequiet reicht locker.
Die Graka wäre mir zu schwach, hier würd ich noch mal schauen. Kommt aber auf den Verwendungszweck an. Für Browserspiele reichts 
Gruß Lora

edit: 
*schau dir mal die HD 7850 an. 50 EUR mehr, aber 2048 Grafikspeicher, performanter und es gibt noch goodies: "Bioshock Infinite & Tomb Raider Download Coupon" wenn du die verkaufst, hast du den Mehrpreis schon wieder drin.*


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. März 2013)

Lorachil schrieb:


> ebay ... wäre ich vorsichtig. das angegebene Netzteil ist veraltet und nicht wirklich energieeffizient. 3570K Prozesssor... willst du übertakten (K-CPU + Z Board)?
> 1333 MhZ Speicher vs 1600 , Unterschied ist kaum messbar, aber ich glaube gelesen zu haben, das die AMD GraKa von dem Takt noch ein wenig profitieren.
> nur Orginalkühler auf dem Prozessor, das bedeutet immerhin, das es einen Boxed CPU ist, im Gegensatz zum Tray 3 Jahre Garantie. Falls du übertakten willst, reicht der aber nicht und ist in der Regel lauter.
> 
> ...



Nur die AMD APUs (Grafik und Prozessor in einem) profitieren davon. Wie soll auch seine dedizierte HD 7950, die ihren eigenen Speicher hat, vom schnelelren Systemspeicher profitieren?




Lorachil schrieb:


> Die Graka wäre mir zu schwach, hier würd ich noch mal schauen. Kommt aber auf den Verwendungszweck an. Für Browserspiele reichts
> Gruß Lora
> 
> edit:
> *schau dir mal die HD 7850 an. 50 EUR mehr, aber 2048 Grafikspeicher, performanter und es gibt noch goodies: "Bioshock Infinite & Tomb Raider Download Coupon" wenn du die verkaufst, hast du den Mehrpreis schon wieder drin.*



Für Browsergames reicht auch die integrierte HD4000 allemal (locker). Die HD7770 kann schon WoW auf hoch-ultra schön auf den Bildschirm zaubern. Dass der Grafikspeicher (bzw die Menge dessen) besonders für die Leistung entscheidend ist, ist ein Mythos. Die HD 7850 hat einfach viel mehr Stream-Prozessoren und Textureinheiten(1024 und. 64 vs. 640 und 40) und dabei noch ein doppelt so breits Speicherinterface (256 Bit vs. 128 Bit) Mehr Speichermenge (als 1024 M ist irrelevant (außer du spielst auf höhren Auflösungen als 1920x1200), deswegen gibts die HD 7850 auch mit 1024 MB Speicher.


----------



## Lorachil (4. März 2013)

Danke für die Aufklärung. das mit der AMD CPU und dem Speicher hatte ich nicht mehr so ganz auf dem Radar. 
Der doppelte Speicher war nur ein Beispiel, performanter hatte ich ja erwähnt, im Detail ist deine Erklärung natürlich die  Bessere.
Browsergames war nur ein kleiner Piekser, hier schreibt ja kaum einer, was er mit dem Rechner machen will.


----------



## MionoX (4. März 2013)

Tagchen,

Ich hab mich jetzt durchgerungen und werde die Tage ne neue Grafikkarte bestellen.
Ich schwanke stark zwischen einer gtx 670 und einer 7950...
Könntet ihr mir da ein wenig helfen? 
Lohnt der Aufpreis auf die 670?
Und wie viel Mehrleistung geben die Karten ungefähr?


Jetzt hab ich:
i5 3550
6870
8gb RAM...
Ich spiele in 1920x1080...

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. März 2013)

Kommt drauf an, wen ndu keine PhysX Spiele spielen willst, käme vom Aufpreis zwischen HD 7950 und GTX 670 dann ja auch schon wieder die HD 7970 in Betracht die etwa soviel wie eine GTX 670 kostet aber (fast) soviel leistet wie ne GTX 680 für deutlich mehr.


----------



## MionoX (4. März 2013)

PhysX ist mir jetzt eher egal...Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob für son Kaliber wie ne 7970 mein Netzteil reicht...
Das ist nen 50&#8364;-600W Ding von vor 2 Jahren  ( http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-WPM600-PC-Netzteil-600-Watt/dp/B005Z37TQK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362430924&sr=8-2 sowas in der Art )
http://geizhals.de/?fs=7970&cat=gra16_512 Das war die einzige 7970 die ich gefunden hab die in meim Budget ist...so gerade eben noch 
Wie deutlich ist die denn besser als ne 670?...bzw. als ne 7950...?


----------



## myadictivo (12. März 2013)

lohnt es sich noch, ne extra soundkarte zu kaufen ?
ich hatte damals immer soundblaster karten und aktuell auch noch eine hier liegen (x-fi irgendwas). afair hatte die aber irgendwann keinen mucks mehr von sich gegeben und ich hab sie ausgebaut und seitdem benutze ich onboard sound.
EAX fand ich eigentlich immer ganz nett, weil da die umgebungsgeräusche wirklich krasser rüberkamen. gaaanz,gaaanz früher hieß es ja auch immer, dass die onboard soundlösungen bißl leistung fressen (~10%)

trau mich leider nicht, die wieder reinzuhängen, würd mir halt ne neue besorgen


----------



## painschkes (12. März 2013)

_Wenn dann, eine ASUS Xonar D1 / DG / DX / D2 / etc._

_Bist du LP's? Machst du Musik? Rauscht dein Mikro?_

_An sich reicht Onboard-Sound._


----------



## myadictivo (12. März 2013)

nein, ich mache kein musik, keine lets play und co. ich nutze auch kein sprachsoftware und bin auch nicht audiophil
ich weiß nur damals (baldurs gate 1 z.b.) war ja eines der ersten EAX titel und ich hatte mir damals auch extra ne EAX karte gekauft und der unterschied war schon gegeben.
viel sattere/atmosphärischere soundkulisse.


----------



## eMJay (14. März 2013)

Die 600 Euro Version in Verbindung mit einem _Cooltek K3 Evolution _ist eine Katastrophe. 
Dieses Gehäuse habe ich genohmen da alle anderen nicht Sofort Lieferbar waren. Das war ein großer Fehler. 

Das Gehäuse:
Die Kabel für Front Anschlüsse sind zu kurz. So dass man die Kabel nicht anständig verlegen kann. 
Man kann den ganzen Netzteil Kabel Strang nicht direkt nach hinten leiten da sonst die Gehäuse Rückwand nicht zu geht. Es sind einfach zuviele Kabel. bzw. zu wenig Platz vorhanden. 

Das Netzteil:
Genau so sind die Netzteil Kabel zukurz. Der Anschluss für das 12 Volt ATX Kabel liegt über dem CPU. Das Kabel ist dafür nicht ausgelegt dass das Netzteil unten im Gehäuse liegt. 

weiteres Folgt....


----------



## painschkes (14. März 2013)

_Hättest du nicht um 13:37 posten können? Wäre cooler gekommen, haha :-p_


----------



## eMJay (14. März 2013)

??? was war um 13:37


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. März 2013)

leedspeak


----------



## eMJay (14. März 2013)

lol


----------



## Shaxul (15. März 2013)

Wie ist die Leistung vom 500-Euro-PC für Guild Wars 2 auf 1080p einzuschätzen?


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2013)

_Schlechter als mit dem 600€-PC. _

_GW2 profitiert von einer guten CPU, da macht sich ein Quadcore wohl schon bemerkbar._


----------



## Shaxul (15. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schlechter als mit dem 600€-PC. _
> 
> _GW2 profitiert von einer guten CPU, da macht sich ein Quadcore wohl schon bemerkbar._




Würde da ein i5-3350p bzw. 3470 zusammen mit einer 7850 Sinn machen? Das würde gut ins Budget passen..


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2013)

_Aufjeden Fall - spiel es leider selbst nicht, daher kann ich die Performance nicht wirklich beschreiben.__
_
_Im PVP muss bei großen Schlachten sicher was runtergestellt werden, beim normalen Questen etc. sollte das auf FullHD gehen._

_Ich würde dann den i5 3470 inkl. HD7850 nehmen._

_Wie schaut dein Budget denn aus? :-)_


----------



## Shaxul (15. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Aufjeden Fall - spiel es leider selbst nicht, daher kann ich die Performance nicht wirklich beschreiben.__
> _
> _Im PVP muss bei großen Schlachten sicher was runtergestellt werden, beim normalen Questen etc. sollte das auf FullHD gehen._
> 
> ...



Also ich habe insgesamt 800 Euro (absolute Schmerzgrenze), da muss allerdings noch Maus/Tastatur, Windows 7 und das Spielt mit rein. 
Also bleiben für den Rechner so 600-650, bisschen was sparen würde aber auch nicht wehtun. 
Hab mir grade den Warenkorb vom 600er-PC angeschaut, das sieht schon echt gut aus so! der i5-3470 kostet ja nicht viel mehr wie der 3350p.


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2013)

_Hm, dann würde ich das so machen : Warenkorb_

_Somit bleiben dir noch ~80€. __
_
_Windows gibt es hier für 35€._

_Heisst, GW2 sollte dann auch noch passen?_

_Somit hast du einen leistungsstärkeren PC inkl. guter Maus/Tastatur :-)_


----------



## Shaxul (15. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm, dann würde ich das so machen : Warenkorb_
> 
> _Somit bleiben dir noch ~80&#8364;. __
> _
> ...



Wow, das sieht echt richtig gut aus. Danke dir!
Tastatur & Maus werde ich mir wohl direkt im Einzelhandel holen, die G400 fand ich nicht so dolle.
Haste du noch ne Alternative für ein Gehäuse? Das im Warenkorb ist nicht auf Lager..

edit: das Windows 7 für 35 Euro hab ich gleich bestellt, echt n super Preis!


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2013)

_Hm, eventuell das Bitfenix Shinobi oder die 371er-Version von dem Coolermaster?_

_Maus war nur ein Beispiel, Tastatur natürlich auch. :-)
_
_
_


----------



## Shaxul (15. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm, eventuell das Bitfenix Shinobi oder die 371er-Version von dem Coolermaster?_
> 
> _Maus war nur ein Beispiel, Tastatur natürlich auch. :-)
> _



Hm, dann nehme ich wohl das von Coolermaster. Aber die Zusammenstellung gefällt mir jetzt, werde ich wohl so bestellen dann.
Ist wohl wirklich sinnvoller mit dem Quadcore, will ja nicht in 2-3 Jahren schon wieder ein neues System kaufen.
Mit dem Bestellen warte ich wohl noch bis heute Nacht, bei Mindfactory ist ja dann der Versand umsonst.

Danke nochmal für's Helfen!


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2013)

_Gerne und ja, ich denke du solltest aufjeden Fall auf einen i5 setzten._


----------



## eMJay (15. März 2013)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Mit dem Bestellen warte ich wohl noch bis heute Nacht, bei Mindfactory ist ja dann der Versand umsonst.



Würde ich nicht machen. Musste leider schon mehrmals die Erfahrung machen dass bestimmte Teile einfach mal um die Versandkosten teurer waren als Tagsüber.


----------



## Shaxul (15. März 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen. Musste leider schon mehrmals die Erfahrung machen dass bestimmte Teile einfach mal um die Versandkosten teurer waren als Tagsüber.



Ich riskier's : ) Aber Danke dir für den Tipp.
Wegen dem Gehäuse nochmal, kann ich da auch dieses hier nehmen? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p642828_Xigmatek-Asgard-II-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-orange.html
Das war doch auch immer ganz gut bewertet und gefällt mir optisch super! Das Cooler Master geht aber auch i.O. falls in das Xigmatek jetzt irgendwie die Grafikkarte nicht reinpasst o.ä.


----------



## painschkes (15. März 2013)

_Ja, passt. :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (16. März 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen. Musste leider schon mehrmals die Erfahrung machen dass bestimmte Teile einfach mal um die Versandkosten teurer waren als Tagsüber.



mindfactory / andere shops schwanken teils stark  hab ich bei meinen teilen auch festgestellt. da waren preisunterschiede von bis zu 20-25 euro bei der cpu innerhalb 24stunden möglich


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2013)

_Die werden gegen Abend immer teurer, damit gleichen sie die 0€-Versandkosten um Mitternacht aus, blöd für uns, gut für sie. :-)_


----------



## Shaxul (16. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Die werden gegen Abend immer teurer, damit gleichen sie die 0€-Versandkosten um Mitternacht aus, blöd für uns, gut für sie. :-)_



Also ich hab's mir gestern mal angeschaut. Vor 12 war mein Warenkorb bei 658 Euro (noch ohne Versandkosten). Ab 12 gingen die Preise dann hoch, alleine der Prozessor um ~20 Euro. Der Warenkorb war dann bei ca. 690 Euro inkl. Versandkosten. Jetzt eben noch mal reingeschaut: 648 Euro, mit Versand sind das dann ca 660! Und da einige Teile sowieso erst ab Dienstag/Mittwoch lieferbar sind, hab ich's nicht eilig mit bestellne!


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2013)

_Jo, hatte gestern woanders auch eine Zusammenstellung gemacht - als ich fertig war : ~980€_

_Als derjenige bestellen wollte : ~1040€.__
_
_Ist schon krass, aber na gut..ist ja nicht nur da so :-)_


----------



## Shaxul (16. März 2013)

Ich erinnere mich, das Nachtangebot bei Mindfactory mal gut genutzt zu haben. Habe für einen Freund eine Grafikkarte bestellt (Radeon 6850, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Die war im Angebot für 99,- tagsüber. Bis nachts gewartet und sie war noch auf 99,-! Dann lohnt sich sowas natürlich.

Naja wieder zum Thema: Ich hab auf jeden Fall den von dir verlinkten Warenkorb eben bestellt, hab das Gehäsue gegen das Xigmatek Asgard II ausgetauscht und die Komponenten, die bei Mindfactory erst am Mittwoch wieder eintrudeln (HDD & RAM) bei hardwareversand.de bestellt - so sollte ich alles gegen Mitte nächster Woche da haben! Habe jetzt insgesamt für alle Teile ~665 Euro bezahlt, inklusive Versand.


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2013)

_Na dann, viel Spaß._

_Bericht mal wenn du "Ihn" getestet hast. :-)_


----------



## Shaxul (16. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann, viel Spaß._
> 
> _Bericht mal wenn du "Ihn" getestet hast. :-)_



Werd' ich definitiv machen, vielen Dank!


----------



## Ghrodan (16. März 2013)

Hallo werte Technikexperten,

ich möchte mir einen neuen PC zulegen. Wichtig dabei ist mir, dass der PC sehr leise ist. Spielen möchte ich vor allem Strategiespiele und Simulationen. Also Spiele, die nicht auf Konsolen erscheinen. Von daher müssen keine grafikintensiven Rollenspiele laufen, jedoch sollten Spiele wie Sim City und wohl auch das neue Total War schon in 1080p auf hohen/höchsten Einstellungen flüssig laufen.

Vom Budget her sollten 800€ auf keinen Fall überschritten werden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir eine gute Zusammenstellung angepasst auf meine Bedürfnisse anbieten. Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, immer her damit.

Schonmal vielen Dank!

Ghrodan


----------



## painschkes (16. März 2013)

_Hey,_

_da würde ich aufjeden Fall in eine gute CPU investieren - gerade die angesprochenen Strategiespiele sind sehr CPU-Lastig.__
_
_Hier (m)ein Beispiel : __
_
_E3-1230v2_
_Coolermaster Hyper TX3_
_ASRock H77 Pro4_
_8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9_
_BitFenix Shinobi_
_SuperFlower Golden Green 550W_
_Samsung SH-224BB_
_Seagate Barracuda 1TB_
Gigabyte HD7950 Windforce 3X

_das wären dann : 799,20€_


----------



## Ghrodan (16. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung.

Wäre es möglich dort noch etwas einzusparen ohne allzu großen Leistungsverlust? Die 800€ sollten nämlich wirklich die Schmerzgrenze sein, also je weniger desto besser. 

Und die Komponenten sind silent?

Achso, hab ich ganz vergessen. Wäre gut, wenn es zusammengebaut ankäme. Bin da selbst nicht sonderlich firm. Geht das bei mindfactory?


----------



## Shaxul (16. März 2013)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Achso, hab ich ganz vergessen. Wäre gut, wenn es zusammengebaut ankäme. Bin da selbst nicht sonderlich firm. Geht das bei mindfactory?



Japp, das geht. Ist bei Mindfactory aber sehr teuer (99 Euro), dafür wird afaik aber auch die Software ggf. vorinstalliert.
Bei hardwareversand.de kostet der Zusammenbau nur 20 Euro. Müsste man rechnen, was dann insgesamt billiger ist.


----------



## Ghrodan (17. März 2013)

Okay, vielen Dank für die Antwort.

99 € ist echt ziemlich teuer und 800 € sind wie gesagt die Schmerzgrenze. Wo könnte ich denn da am besten einsparen?


----------



## myadictivo (17. März 2013)

wie gesagt wurde, gibts läden die billiger zusammen bauen. da mußt du halt den warenkorb so in der art dort zusammen stellen und hoffen, dass die preise nicht stark nach oben abweichen.
einsparen lassen würde sich natürlich noch was an cpu und grafikkarte, aber das beste wird sein : freundes/bekanntenkreis fragen ob sich jemand mit zusammenbau auskennt


----------



## Shaxul (25. März 2013)

Hey, ich bin's nochmal und wollte ne Rückmeldung geben. Also mein 700-Euro-PC ist seit ein paar Tagen da und läuft wunderbar.
Hab' beim Zusammenbau keine Probleme gehabt. Bisher keinerlei Abstürze oder Zicken, Temperaturen (Prozessor beim Spielen um die 45 Grad, Grafikkarte maximal 50-60) sind ebenfalls im grünen Bereich. Zwar wusste ich nicht wirklich, was ich mit den Temperaturunterschieden der einzelnen Kerne (teilweise bis zu 10-11 Grad) anfangen soll - einige ergoogelte Forenbeiträge später war aber klar, dass es sich wohl um Auslesefehler und/oder nichts Alarmierendes handeln sollte.
Bei Mindfactory gab es zur Grafikkarte sogar noch einen Steam-Key für Tomb Raider dazu, Aktion ist wohl aber schon wieder vorbei. Das Spiel läuft auf maximalen Einstellungen ("Ultimate") mit 1080p flüssig, sehr fein anzuschauen das Ganze! Wirklich toll, gleich mal die Grafikpower von der 7870 so schön demonstriert zu bekommen, das Spiel sieht ja besser aus als viele Cutscene-Videos!
Der Windows 7 Key samt Install-DVD hat auch tadellos funktioniert. Dass in der Systeminfo jetzt steht "Systemhersteller: DELL" fand ich dann auch eher amüsant.

Also noch mal beide Daumen Hoch für Meister painschkes! Hätte ich das buffed-Technik-Forum nicht, würde ich wohl immernoch Fertig-PCs im Blödmarkt kaufen!


----------



## painschkes (25. März 2013)

_Danke für die Blumen, das freut mich doch zu hören. _

_Wünsch dir weiterhin viel Spaß - auch schön das es mit dem Windows-Key geklappt hat :-)_


----------



## knallhardt (26. März 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum

Da ich meinen in die Jahre gekommenen PC mal was neues gönnen möchte und in diversen Foren gestöbert habe bin ich auf das naheliegende gekommen 

Bisherige Konfiguration:

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200

Asus P5QL-E

ZEROtherm ZEN FX-120

2x 1GB Kingston DDR2 PC800

MSI R5750 1024MB

1xSSD Corsair Nova V128

1xSSD Samsung 830 64GB

WD Caviar SE/640GB

Antec Sonata III 500

Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit

Ich bin kein Power-Gamer ( Far Cry, Skyrim, RoM o. ä. ) und will vorerst nicht übertakten, plane den Umstieg auf ein 64bit System und überlege folgende Konfiguration:

Intel Core I-5 3570

Thermaltake Contac 30

Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H

2x8GB Corsair Vengeance

Gehäuse ( 500W ), Grafikkarte und Festplatten will ich vorerst behalten ( war zufriedenstellend )

damit wäre ich bei ca. € 400.-

Nun meine Frage: Passt diese Konfiguration bzw könnte man was besser machen ?

Danke schon mal für das Lesen meines Roman's


----------



## painschkes (26. März 2013)

_Hm, die HD5750 ist eine ausreichende Karte für Far Cry 3? :-o__
_
_Ich würde das eher so machen : Warenkorb_

_Gleicher Pris und das sogar mit neuer Grafikkarte. :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (28. März 2013)

was meint ihr die hd7870  gegen ne gtx660 - zu was ratet ihr mir? habe ein 430 watt netzteil


----------



## painschkes (28. März 2013)

_Ich würde zur HD7870 greifen. :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (28. März 2013)

das wäre auch mein griff gewesen


----------



## Gaming11 (28. März 2013)

Hi ich suche ebenfalls ein Upgrade für meine Grafikkarte!

Hab im Moment eine ATI Radeon HD 5850.

i7 core 920
6 GB RAM 
750W Netzteil

Preisgrenze wäre bei mir schon bei 200 Euro :/ Gibt es hierfür schon eine lohnende Upgrademöglichkeit?

Danke


----------



## painschkes (28. März 2013)

_Die beiden angesprochenen Karten von H2O. :-)_


----------



## Gaming11 (28. März 2013)

www.alternate.de/html/product/PowerColor/Radeon_HD_7870_PCS+_MYST_Edition,_Grafikkarte/1050423

Macht das einen Unterschied das diese hier nur einen Anschluss (Monitor?) hat, wenn meine HD 5850 2 hat?


Btw: Wird meine CPU schon zu langsam für diese "neuen" Karten? Der i7 920 war ja glaub ich 1. Generation?

Ansonsten danke !


----------



## H2OTest (28. März 2013)

dein Link geht nicht, schau mal hier vorbei http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p793373/pid/geizhals


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte auch ein wenig Beratung 

Ich bin dabei mir auch einen neuen PC zusammen zustellen, um meine alte 2007er-Version auszuwechseln.

Bis auf Brenner + Netzteil bräuchte ich alles neu. 

Netzteil war 2007 schon ein 500W Enermax Netzteil, welches ich gerne weiter nutzen möchte (Kabelmanagement ist was feines ) (falls das ok ist).

Bisher bin ich bei folgenden Artikeln:

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 300R
Graka: PowerColor HD7950 V2
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro series 2,5" 256 GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB

Was ich nun noch bräuchte wären CPU+Kühler, Board und RAM. Ich würde gerne bei AMD bleiben. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2013)

Spiele-PC? Dann würde ich eher zu Intel greifen.

AMD ist dezeit einfach nicht lohnenswert bri Spiele-PC's.

Was hast dir den Budgettechnisch so vorgestellt? :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. April 2013)

Spielen und Arbeiten (Softwareentwicklung)

Die oben genannten Komponenten sind ja schon ca. 560€.

Im ganzen sollte sich der PC zwischen dem 800 und 1000€ PC bewegen. Also bleiben so 300-400€ noch übrig 

Ich würde gerne auch 16 GB RAM nehmen, da ich doch öfter mal ein paar VMs brauche.

Edit: Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, wenn der PC (relativ) leise/ruhig ist.


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2013)

_Also so gesehen ein kompletter PC nur ohne Laufwerk und Netzteil für max. 1000€?

Ich würde das (wenn du wirklich die pure Leistung haben möchtest) so machen : 

E3-1230v2_
_Coolermaster Hyper TX3 Evo_
_ASRock H77 Pro4_
_16GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9_
_Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 - oder halt das 300R_
_Seagate Barracuda 1TB_
_Samsung SSD 840 250GB_
_Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce 3X_

_das wären dann allerdings : 1.020,66€_

_Musst du entscheiden ob das zuviel ist, vllt hab ich es wieder zu gut gemeint. :-p_


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. April 2013)

Oha 

Hm, ist die 7970 wirklich um so viel besser als die PowerColor HD7950 V2?

Die Karte kostet ja ~90€ mehr als die 7950.


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2013)

_Naja, je nach Spiel schon spürbar, ja.__
_
_Vor allem bei den neuen Krachern alâ Crysis 3 und Tomb Raider usw. - wer weiss was noch kommt.. (Watch Dogs, GTA IV,etc.)_

_Wie gesagt, kommst sicher auch gut mit der HD7950 klar, wollte halt nur das maximale rausholen - auch wenn du damit 20€ über deinem Maximalbudget liegst. :-o_


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. April 2013)

Ist schon ok.

Es gibt/gab ja auch Karten und CPUs, wo sich das absolut nicht gelohnt hat, wegen 1-2% mehr einen Aufpreis von >30% zu zahlen.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Ach ja, nur zur Sicherheit: Das Enermax 500W-Netzteil kann ich problemlos weiter nutzen, vorausgesezt ich habe die nötigen Stromanschlüsse für die Karte (1x 6pin + 1x 8pin)?


----------



## painschkes (3. April 2013)

_Ja, 500W reichen da vollkommen - und bei einem guten Enermax sowieso. :-)_


----------



## H2OTest (3. April 2013)

Paini es kommt och aber GTA V


----------



## painschkes (4. April 2013)

_Meinte ich auch, wieso mach ich da ein I vor?! o_o_


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. April 2013)

So, hab mal nachgeschaut.

Ich habe ein Enermax Liberty ELT500AWT.

Leider hat das "nur" 2x6Pin-Anschluss für PCIe.

Somit brauch ich auch noch ein neues Netzteil oder gibt es den 8er-Pin anschluss seperat zu kaufen?

Edit: Da es wohl ein neues NT sein wird, bin ich am Überlegen, ob es das 500 W Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ werden sollte, oder doch das BeQuiet aus dem 1000&#8364;-PC....


----------



## Lorachil (5. April 2013)

Das Enermex ist schon recht teuer. P/L finde ich beim  BeQuiet besser,  schon mal 40 Teuro gespart. 
Alternativ: http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-cm-430w-atx-2-3-l8-cm-430w-bn180-a679523.html für die Hälfte vom Enermax.
Auch gut und auch günstig: Thermaltake Germany Series nach belieben. 
Gruß Lora


----------



## myadictivo (5. April 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Oha
> 
> Hm, ist die 7970 wirklich um so viel besser als die PowerColor HD7950 V2?
> 
> Die Karte kostet ja ~90&#8364; mehr als die 7950.



laut dem gamestar perfomance rating (ja ich weiß..ist vll wenig aussagekräftig) ist sie in 1920x1080 8AA/16AF ~15% schneller. ob dir das den aufpreis wert ist, 100 euro ist schonmal ne stolze zahl ?
ich zock grade mit i5-3570 und gigabyte 7950 z.B. das angesprochene tombraider : 1920x1080 16AF und tressfx (irgendwelche phsyisk spielerreien mit den haaren die in der gpu berechnet werden) auf maximalen einstellungsstufe und komm auf ~ 45fps.
je nach AA modi halt..


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2013)

_Bleib einfach bei dem BeQuiet StraightPower E9 480W aus dem 1000€-PC. :-)_


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. April 2013)

Hab das gestern alles schon bestellt 

Nun muss ich mir das NT auch noch besorgen, ist aber kein Problem.


----------



## myadictivo (5. April 2013)

ein mann der tat 
viel spass mit dem teil...mir zaubert mein neuer rechenknecht regelmäßig feuchte augen und aufgeklappten mund ins gesicht  
da geht was


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. April 2013)

Ja, der Rechner muss ja wieder 5-6 Jahre durchhalten 

Da investier ich lieber mal ein wenig mehr als dann im Nachhinein früher als geplant Probleme zu bekommen


----------



## painschkes (5. April 2013)

_Na dann, viel Spaß damit - und bitte mal eine Rückmeldung abgeben wenn du ausgiebig getestet hast, interessiert mich immer. :-p_


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. April 2013)

Frage eines Laien: Ich bin kein Benchmarkprofi, in wie weit äußert sich der Unterschied zwischen den PCs von 800, 1000 und 1200 Euro, abgesehen von ein bißchen mehr Speicher hier und da? Mein aktueller PC von 2009 kostete mich auch knapp 800 Euro und spielte bis 2012 die neusten Spiele problem mit 4/5 der Details ab.


----------



## H2OTest (6. April 2013)

In "gaming" Leistung fast gernicht mehr. Sie sind noch mehr auf Zukunft ausgelegt und schaffen halt z.B. in der Videobearbeitung ihre Aufgaben schneller.


----------



## painschkes (6. April 2013)

_Beim 800€ und dem 1000€ PC liegt der Unterschied bzw. die Mehrleistung hauptsächlich bei der Grafikkarte._
_
Die Leistung vom 1000€ und 1200€ PC sind in etwa gleich, beim 1200€ wäre noch die CPU hervorzuheben, die bietet nochmal mehr Power beim rendern,etc. _


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. April 2013)

Dann reicht mir wohl schon der 800 Euro-PC für die nächsten drei Jahre, notfalls auch wieder vier. So der Spieler der grafischen Wunderwerke bin ich eh nicht und ansonsten wird der Rechner nur zum DVD schauen und Surfen genutzt. Höchstens ein Blueraylaufwerk wäre eine Überlegung wert, hab ja eh keinen Fernseher.


----------



## xxhajoxx (8. April 2013)

Hallo haben den Thread hier erst nicht gesehen poste jetzt nochmal hier mein Anliegen habe nämlich schon nen Thread erstellt den ich jetzt hier Poste


[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ich habe bald einigermaßen genug Geld gespart um mir einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Da mein Budget aber nur bei rund 500&#8364; liegen wird muss ich natürlich einsparungen machen.[/font] 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich dachte da als Herzstück für die nächsten 2 Jahre an einen Phenom x4 965BE für rund 90&#8364; mit 8gb Ram und einer Radeon 7850 als wichtigste Bauteile [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Jetzt meine Fragen dazu. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Reicht der Phenom für die nächsten 2 Jahre?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Will danach auch weiterhin auf AMD Basis aufrüsten und da der Phenom den AM3 Sockel braucht dachte ich würde der sich erstmal gut machen um dann ispäter in einen 8130 FX oder wie er heißt zu investieren.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich weiß natürlich das AMD den Intel CPUs momentan hinterherhängt aber das ist mir erstmal egal da die Preise bei AMD besser zu mir passen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]In wie weit komme ich mit den Bestandteilen aus? [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mir reicht es wenn Spiele auch auf Mittel flüssig laufen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich spiele im Moment Spiele wie LoL GW2 Planetside 2, Fifa 13, NBA 2k13[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mit dem neuen PC will ich dann Games wie Assassins Creed 3, Skyrim, Crysis 3 etc in Angriff nehmen und natürlich sollten auch kommende Titel abgedeckt sein. Wie gesagt es muss nicht alles auf Max. laufen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich bin es einfach leid mit meinem aktuellen System schon hoffen zu müssen das ich bei Ultra Low Einstellungen es noch spielbar bekomme.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen und evtl sogar ein Komplett System empfehlen/erstellen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Windows 8 habe ich.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Solltet ihr andere Vorschläge zu CPU oder Grafikkarte haben könnt ihr die vllt begründen?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wie geschrieben liegt mein Budget bei rund 500&#8364; maximal 550&#8364; [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dazu muss ich noch sagen der PC sollte dann auch für die nächsten Jahre reichen. Mal angenommen ich wähle eine teurere CPU sollte ich mit der so 4-5 Jahre auf der sicheren Seite sein. Grafikkarte wird man dann im Verlauf der Jahre sehen müssen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Danke schonmal im voraus und schönen Abend noch![/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das war mein Thread.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Jetzt bin ich hier durch den Thread gewandert und habe deine 400 sowie 500&#8364; vorschläge gesehen. Ein dringende Frage die mich bedrückt. Warum soll ich mir bei nem 500&#8364; Rechner mit dem i3 wieder nen Dualcore einbauen. Sorry das ich so Frage aber ich Checks nicht weil gerade in Online Games wurde mir gesagt sollte ich auf 4 Kerne gehen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dann meine Zweite Frage[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich sehe du scheinst dich exzellent mit Hardware auszukennen was ich bei dem ganzen wirrwarr und tausende von Versionen echt bemerkenswert finde[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich plane also im moment mit der 7850 die ja bei rund 150&#8364; liegt. Gibt es dafür ne günstigere Alternative wo ich aber nicht soviele Einbuße habe?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Denn wie erwähnt sollte mein neues System schon das ein oder andere Jahr halten ^^ Deswegen brauche ich Aufrüstmöglichkeiten auch später noch ohne direkt auch Mainboard und Ram neu dazu kaufen zu müssen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hoffe du kannst mir helfen [/font]


----------



## myadictivo (8. April 2013)

mit den nächsten 2 jahren wird wohl keiner wirklich ne aussage treffen können. dieses jahr kommen ps4 und die neue xbox wahrscheinlich auch. beide werden sich mit sicherheit auch irgendwie in der pc leistung /anforderungen an pcs niederschlagen.
eine FX cpu benötigt den sockel am3+, afaik ist der aber abwärtskompatibel bzw kann man auf manchen am3 board per bios-flash auch am3+ cpus laufen lassen (auf meinem damaligen am3 board gings aber nicht).

preislich geben sich der phenom und div. FX cpus nicht mehr viel, da könntest du auch gleich ein am3+ sowie FX nehmen. i3 sind wohl trotz dualcore aufgrund anderer chipkonstruktion halt in der spieleleistung im moment etwas besser. aber wie gesagt, wenn die neuen konsolen dann erstmal mit 8 kernen um sich werfen, wird vll auch am pc multicorenutzung weiter forciert.

alternativ zu 7850 würde sich imho die 7790 anbieten. die 7850 soll wohl eh eingestellt werden und die 7790 die lücke schließen. die sind aber grade erst angekündigt worden, kenn jetzt die verfügbarkeit nicht. eigentlich sollten die auch für um 120 euro gehandelt werden, aber der preis ist wohl grade noch zu nah an der 7850, die etwas mehr leistung bietet. so das sich das im moment wohl noch nicht so wirklich lohnen würde.


----------



## xxhajoxx (8. April 2013)

Mh das habe ich gar nicht beachtet mit dem AM3 und AM3+, da sieht man wie wenig Ahnung ich habe 

Wie wäre es dann mit einem FX 6300 lese über den eigentlich nur gutes, die Tests wiederum meinen die Technologie sei nicht so gut für Gaming

Edit: Habe gerade den hier gefunden 
http://www.computer-kramer.de/index.php?page=product&info=49073
Ist der Preis nicht viel zu gut? Ich weiß das die Graka fehlt und nur 4gb Ram. Aber wenn man jetzt noch die Graka mit reinnimmt kommt man auf knapp 450&#8364;. Das wäre mit abstand das günstigste was ich bisher gefunden habe


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2013)

_Eher nicht so, dann lieber was komplett eigenes.__
_
_Mit 550€ lässt sich doch schon einiges machen, mach dir mal keinen Kopf._

_Hier mal ein Beispiel : Warenkorb_

_Intel Quadcore und gute Grafikkarte - gutes & günstiges Gehäuse, 8GB RAM und sonst alles was man braucht._

_Damit solltest du die aufgezählten Spiele (LoL sowieso) ohne Probleme angenehm spielen können. :-)_


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. April 2013)

Wie schlägt sich denn der von dir vorgeschlagene i5 mit den anderen aus der Reihe. Sind da signifikante Unterschiede?
Und vor allem ist er Leistungsstark genug für die nächsten Jahre? 

Achja LoL hab ich nur so nebenbei erwähnt das schafft meine Krücke hier schon auf very high^^


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2013)

_Der i5 3350P ist ein i5 3450 nur ohne integrierte GPU._

_Findest sicher irgendwo einen Test vom i5 3450.__
_
_Zum spielen meiner Ansicht nach auf jeden Fall besser geeignet als ein FX._


----------



## H2OTest (9. April 2013)

definitiv - alleine ein i3 ist ja in games teilweise stärker als ein fx.


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. April 2013)

Wie ist das denn mit der Kühlung wird da alles in deinem Vorschlag ausreichen oder muss ich da nachrüsten. Ich spiele besonders auf den Sommer an weil ich Südseite habe und dann im Hochsommer gut und gerne 25 grad oder mehr in der Bude habe, mein aktueller ging da regelmäßig in die Knie. Unvergessen bei meiner alten (mittlerweile ausgetauscht) Radeon 2900 mit 109Grad unter last 

Was mir gerade einfällt. Wenn ich die Grafikkarte erstmal weg lasse und meine alte gtx260 nehme wäre der rechner ja erstmal bei rund 400&#8364; würde sich das dann lohnen die erstmal zu nehmen für die nächsten 2-3 Monate weil dann könnte ich direkt anfang Mai mir den holen. Oder bremst die Karte im Vergleich zu sehr aus?


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2013)

_Hm, könnte gehen - aber das musst du selbst wissen.__
_
_Ist halt nicht mehr so die dolle Karte._

_Wenn du bessere Kühlung willst, dann nimm gleich sowas wie einen Coolermaster Hyper TX3 Evo mit._


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. April 2013)

Ich weiß das die karte nichmehr so pralle ist jedoch wäre es für mich kurzfristig die beste lösung, weil ich denke schon das ich dann mit dem i5 trotzdem einen gehörigen Leistungsschub gerade im Online Game bekomme oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2013)

_Joa, dann mach das so - dann kannst du allerdings auch zum ASRock H77 Pro4 und zu einem i5 3570 greifen - dann hast du was "Richtiges" - die anderen Sachen sind schon sehr abgespeckt._


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. April 2013)

Da ich mir meinen PC bei Hardwareversand zusammstellen möchte tuts da auch ein CoolerMaster Elite 310?


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2013)

_An sich schon, aber naja..keine Öffnung für die Backplate und auch so schon sehr spartanisch.__
_
_Da würd ich schon das BitFenix Merc Alpha oder das Xigmatek Asgard II nehmen._

_Aber letztendlich steht es bei dir und du musst damit Glücklich werden, also greif zu dem Gehäuse was dir gefällt. :-)_


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. April 2013)

ich denke da eher an den Preis  will sparen wos geht und trotzdem das maximale rausholen


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2013)

_Naja, ich denke nicht das du die 5€ mehr irgendwo anders investieren kannst - aber gut, wie ich sagte : Mach es wie du's für richtig hältst. :-)_


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2013)

Mal von mir ein Zwischenstand:

Bis auf den RAM (den hab ich bei CaseKing bestellt) hab ich mittlerweile alles.

RAM kommt morgen.

Dann wird zusammengeschraubt


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja, ich denke nicht das du die 5€ mehr irgendwo anders investieren kannst - aber gut, wie ich sagte : Mach es wie du's für richtig hältst. :-)_



Ich will die 5€ auch nich woanders reinstecken ich bin ein armer Student  5€ sind 2 Tage essen so musst du denken xD


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Mal von mir ein Zwischenstand:
> 
> Bis auf den RAM (den hab ich bei CaseKing bestellt) hab ich mittlerweile alles.
> 
> ...



_Schön zu hören. :-)_


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. April 2013)

Werde mir dann in rund 2-3 Wochen deine Vorschläge zulegen.
Welchen i5 ich letzlich nehme weiß ich noch nich das überlege ich noch
Danke für deine Geduld und das du mir geholfen hast xD
Wenn ich ihn dann endlich habe melde ich mich hier wieder


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2013)

_Alles klar, freu mich auf die Rückmeldung(en). :-)_


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2013)

So.. mittlerweile habe ich alles.

Doch nun habe ich festgestellt, dass alle Zubehörteile beim Gehäuse fehlen. Was ich mir zwar irgendwie nicht richtig erklären kann, aber es ist so.

Habe Nanoxia gerade kontaktiert.


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2013)

_Was fehlt? Das hör ich ja zum ersten mal, komisch :-/_


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2013)

Es fehlt alles. Es viel auch nichts aus dem Gehäuse. Müsste ja eigentlich in einer Kunststofftüte oder so sein. Aber ich finde nichts.

Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


----------



## painschkes (10. April 2013)

_Wow, das ist ärgerlich..aber ist typisch, geht mir auch immer so..irgendwas ist immer. :-o_


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2013)

Ich hab gerade nochmal die halbe Wohnung durchsucht... nichts gefunden.

Im Gehäuse ist, außer den Kabeln, nichts.

Naja, morgen sollte sich der Support ja melden. Hoffentlich geht das schnell, dass mir das nachgeliefert wird.

Edit: Das nächste mal schau ich erst nach, ob alles da ist, bevor ich anfange zusammenzubauen.

Nun hab ich ein Mainboard rumliegen, auf dem eine CPU, RAM und Kühler schon drauf ist. Nur kann ich es nirgends einbauen


----------



## eMJay (10. April 2013)

Könnte dich totschmeissen mit Schrauben usw.  würde aber länger dauern.... bei der Größe 

Es reicht sicherlich für ca. 10 bis 20 Rechner.... dabei hab ich vor Weihnachten die Hälfte schon raus geschmissen.


----------



## Xidish (10. April 2013)

kaepteniglo,

Sind Gehäuse nicht an 2 Seiten mit Styropor verpackt?
Hast Du da schon mal nachgeschaut, ob es da irgendwo per Tesafilm angeklebt ist?


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2013)

Ja, habe alles abgesucht. Ist aktuell auch nicht so wild. Abwarten, was der Support mir antwortet.

Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


----------



## Xidish (10. April 2013)

Ach bei mir war's ja auch ein Mini-Karton im CD/DVD Fach. 

na denn viel Erfolg bei/mit dem Support


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. April 2013)

Sie werden mir hoffentlich verraten können, wo das "versteckt" ist


----------



## myadictivo (11. April 2013)

können ja auch ne sammelaktion starten und jeder tütet 5 schrauben ein und schickts dir


----------



## Keashaa (11. April 2013)

Servus,

ich bin mal so frei und wage mich hier rein  und zwar geht es darum, dass meine Frau gerne doch mal einen vernünftigen Desktop-Rechner möchte, da ihr Laptop a) zu langsam ist und b) für einige Anwendung ungeeignet durch starke Wärmeentwicklung. Im Grunde sind ihre Wünsche:

- gelegentliche Videobearbeitung und -kodierung (von aufgenommenen Webshows usw.)
- allgemein Multimedia (daher wäre eine bessere Soundkarte auch nicht verkehrt)
- Nutzung von verschiedenen Adobe-Tools zu Gestaltungszwecken (Abschlußarbeit, zukünftige Arbeit im Buchwesen)
- ein wenig auch zum Daddeln von Onlinegames

Ich persönlich würde aufgrund der mittlerweile geringen Preise komplett auf eine "altmodische" Festplatte verzichten und rein eine SSD einbauen. Dabei würden aber max. 200GB reichen, sie hat noch eine externe USB-Festplatte mit 500GB oder 1TB, weiß ich gerade nicht ausm Kopf. Wie gesagt, soll Videobearbeitung möglich sein (ist dafür die Grafikkarte nun eigentlich relevant oder kommt es nur auf den RAM an?).
Gedacht hätte ich an einen i5 mit vier Kernen à zwei Threads (oder ist das zu oversized?), wobei mir eine niedrige Stromaufnahme wichtig ist (da Rechner sehr viel an sind, läßt sich da einiges bei der Stromrechnung sparen). Eventuell den Intel® Core™ i5-3570T?
Dazu am besten dann gleich 8GB.

Freue mich auf ein paar Tipps


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> können ja auch ne sammelaktion starten und jeder tütet 5 schrauben ein und schickts dir



Sind ja nicht nur die Schrauben.

Laut Handbuch sollte folgendes Zubehör dabei sein:
- Gummiverschlüsse für Schlauchdurchführungen
- EPS-Kabel
- Schrauben zur Montage von Lüftern
- Mainboard Abstandshalter
- Schrauben zur Mainboardmontage
- Schrauben zur 3,5" Festplattenmontage
- Schrauben für 3,5" Montagerahmen
- Schrauben zur 2,5" Festplattenmontage
- Schrauben zur Netzteilmontage
- Rändelschrauben

Und nix davon hab ich bisher gefunden


----------



## myadictivo (11. April 2013)

was sind denn EPS kabel ?
ansonsten : liegt deiner bestellten hardware sonst nix bei ?

abstandshalter und mainboardmontage hatte ich bisher afaik bei jedem mainboardkauf dabei
schrauben für die laufwerke/einbaurahmen liegen doch auch immer bei den laufwerken/rahmen dabei

würde ja nur netzteil und rädelschrauben (für die gehäusewand, oder wie) fehlen. da passen doch bestimmt auch die anderen. ist doch die gleiche schraubensorte wie z.b. oben an dem erweiterungskarten-slot zum befestigen

im prinzip ärgerlich, aber dürfte sich doch schnell beheben lassen


----------



## painschkes (11. April 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin mal so frei und wage mich hier rein



_Huhu,__
_
_wie schaut es denn mit dem Budget aus? Ohne Angabe kann man viel zusammenstellen. :-p_

_PS : Über welche Onlinegames reden wir? Denn zwischen WoW und GW2 besteht schon ein leichter Unterschied was die Leistung angeht._


----------



## Keashaa (11. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Huhu,__
> _
> _wie schaut es denn mit dem Budget aus? Ohne Angabe kann man viel zusammenstellen. :-p_
> 
> _PS : Über welche Onlinegames reden wir? Denn zwischen WoW und GW2 besteht schon ein leichter Unterschied was die Leistung angeht._



Game: WoW
Budget: erstmal offen, wobei mir sowas bei 500-600€ lieber wäre als 1000€ (weil ichs zahlen muss für sie, die noch studiert *g*)
Aber ich lasse mich überraschen 

Ach ja, zusammengebaut wird selber, als Ing. krieg ich das hin  hab ich bei meinen letzten zwei Rechnern auch gemacht...


----------



## painschkes (11. April 2013)

_Alles klar,

wie wäre es dann zB. so? : Warenkorb_


----------



## Keashaa (11. April 2013)

Danke dir. Ich schau es mir mal an und bespreche es mit meiner Frau


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. April 2013)

Hallo mal wieder, da bei mir ja noch etwas Zeit hin ist mit meinem Rechner hat mir ein Kollege das hier als Vorschlag geschickt

http://www.anlauf-co...0/Products/IC02

Auch hier ist die Grafik erstmal Müll denke ich aber für 430&#8364; den i5 und alles was dazu gehört. Was meint ihr?
Gefunden den Laden über Ebay, im Impressum sind alle Daten des Verkäufers angegeben etc scheint auf jeden Fall sehr seriös aus und bei über 11000 bewertungen 100% positiv


----------



## H2OTest (11. April 2013)

"[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica]Netzteil: 420W ATX Netzteil " - hmm da wäre wichtig welches es wäre, mit LC Power haste da nicht viel spaß[/font]


----------



## Dagonzo (12. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> was sind denn EPS kabel ?


Das ist zumindest das kleinere der beiden Stromkabeln die vom Netzteil zum Mainboard gehen. Die sind in der Regel 8-polig und haben 4x 12V & 4x Masse. Glaub ich zumindest.^^


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

Recht Du hast. 

Das sind EPS Kabel/Stecker.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt sie auch noch als 4er Stecker für 8er ausgelegt (also je 2 Kabel pro Anschluss) oder 2x 4er Stecker einzeln.

z.B.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (13. April 2013)

Und..gibts schon was neues bei dir kaeptniglo? :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2013)

Nein, leider nicht. 2 Mails an die support-Adresse gesendet und keine Reaktion. Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Bei Mindfactory hab ich auch schon angerufen. Wenn bis Montag keine Reaktion von Nanoxia kommt will ich das Gehäuse umtauschen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass die auf Mails gar nicht reagieren.

Gesendet habe ich die Mail an support.eu@nanoxia-world.com. Lesebestätigung meiner Mail vom Freitag habe ich auch nicht erhalten. Und Telefonnummern hab ich (noch) nicht gefunden.

Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


----------



## painschkes (13. April 2013)

_Wow, das tut mir natürlich Leid..ich empfehl das Case eigentlich nur derzeit und hab auch schon des öfteren Rückmeldung(en) von Leuten bekommen die das gekauft haben, die hatten bis jetzt keine Probleme in der Hinsicht._

_Sorry für die Empfehlung. :-o_


----------



## myadictivo (13. April 2013)

mal ne frage zur gigabyte radeon 7950. ich hatte vorm kauf gelesen, dass es gelegentlich zu "spulenfiepsen" kommen kann. eigentlich hab ich nie irgendwas gehört. doch vorhin hats aber ordentlich abgepfiffen, als ich mal den neuen 3dmark hab laufen lassen.
außer, dass es halt nervt hab ich jetzt aber nichts zu befürchten, wa ?!


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2013)

Dafür kannst du ja nix. Das Gehäuse ansich ist ja gut. Aber der Support ist sch.... ich schreib am Montag nochmal an die Info-Adresse. Vielleicht antworten die von da.

Edit: Hab jetzt mal das Kontaktformular genutzt. Vielleicht bringt das ja etwas. Ist aber auch eigenartig, dass es nirgendwo eine Telefonnummer dieses Unternehmens gibt.


----------



## IxTrIcKsHoTxI (14. April 2013)

Hey leute ich möchte mir einen PC kaufen der ungefähr 400-500 euro kosten soll. Er soll gut für Spiele und Videobearbeitung sein d.h. ich möchte videos von der PS3 aufnehmen bearbeiten und auf Youtube laden.


----------



## Saji (14. April 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198892-pc-konfigurationen-februar-maerz-2013/

Tipp: Budget aufstocken und/oder bereits vorhanden Hardware übernehmen. 400 bis 500 Euro sind zu wenig, je nach dem welche Spiele du auf welchem Detailgrad spielen willst. Im welchem Umfang soll Videobearbeitung betrieben werden bzw. inwiefern werden sie bearbeitet? Rendern ist rechenintensiv und dauert je nach Hardware entsprechend lange.


----------



## IxTrIcKsHoTxI (14. April 2013)

Hi Saji, erstmal danke für deine schnelle antwort. Ich spiele z.B. Black Ops 2 auf der PS3 und will solche videos in min. 720p überarbeiten bzw. rendern. Der PC soll die spiele in einem guten mittelmaß wiedergeben.


----------



## painschkes (14. April 2013)

_Huhu,_

_du willst auf dem PC selbst also nur bedingt spielen? Wenn ja, welche Spiele in welchem Detailgrad und welcher Auflösung?_

_Das Aufnehmen von der PS3 sollte kein Problem sein - hast du schon irgendeine Capture-Card oder soll die in den 500€ mit drin sein? _

_Wenn die da mit drin sein soll, dann wird's natürlich knapp._


----------



## IxTrIcKsHoTxI (14. April 2013)

Hi painschkes danke für deine antwort, also der PC soll die 400-500 euro alleine kosten, eine HDPVR hab ich schon.

Der PC soll Action- und Adventurespiele auf mittlere bis niederiger auflösung abspielen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. April 2013)

*Update*

Nachdem ich am Samstag das Kontaktfurmular von Nanoxia nutze, kam heute eine Antwort darauf, mit der Bitte, meine Lieferadresse zu übermitteln.

Ist mir zwar ein Rätsel, warum das via Support-Mail nicht gehen will. Aber naja, jetzt bekomm ich (hoffentlich) das komplette Zubehör zugeschickt.

Edit:


> Guten Tag Herr Griepentrog,
> 
> wir werden ihnen über unseren Distributor PC-Cooling einen Ersatz
> zukommen lassen. PC-Cooling ist bereits informiert und das Paket geht
> ...


----------



## Keashaa (16. April 2013)

Lohnt es sich schon, einen BluRay-Brenner einzubauen? Ansonsten würde mir dein Vorschlag sehr zusagen, wir überlegen nur, ob nur BluRay-Rom oder gleich BluRay-Brenner...


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2013)

Naja..habt ihr denn vor BluRays zu brennen? Ansonsten reicht da auch ein Laufwerk. :-)


----------



## Keashaa (17. April 2013)

Aus irgendeinem Grund ist das von dir vorgeschlagene Gehäuse nicht mehr im Warenkorb mit drin oO hab daher ein wenig angepasst und würde jetzt darauf hinsteuern:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/74eb4e220dd0797cfba07457835e39d08cac620a39d3c5317f8


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2013)

_Joa, wenn ihr/euch das Gehäuse zusagt, dann ist das in Ordnung - an der Grafikkarte hab ich natürlich gespart, also..wenn doch noch mehr drin ist, dann eventuell zur HD7870 greifen - aber ist kein Muss..für WoW reicht auch die HD7850. :-)_


----------



## Keashaa (18. April 2013)

So, Bestellung ist raus. Lustig übrigens, wie stark die Preise innerhalb eines Tages schwanken. Hab gestern immer mal wieder den Gesamtpreis des Warenkorbs vergleichen und zwischen Höchst- und Niedrigstpreis lagen gut 50€...


----------



## Keashaa (18. April 2013)

Kurze Frage noch:

in meinem Rechner steckt dieses Mainboard hier: http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1156/P7P55D/#specifications
soweit ich die Spezifikation richtig verstehe, müssten die da auch passen, oder? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p745381_8GB-Corsair-Vengeance-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

Hab nämlich zweimal 8GB bestellt und überlege nun, ob ich statt meiner Frau 16GB zu verpassen, ihr lieber nur 8GB zustecke und mir auch ne kleine Aufrüstung verpasse


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2013)

_Jap, sollte ohne Probleme gehen. :-)_

_Und bitte bescheid geben wie der Rechner läuft, sowas interessiert mich immer :-)_


----------



## Keashaa (18. April 2013)

Ich mach dann ein Foto, sobald ich ihn zusammengeschraubt habe  ist ja nicht mein erster Rechner, an dem ich selber Hand anlege. Als Ing. in nem Entwicklungsbüro für embedded Systems sollte das ja auch kein Akt sein


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. April 2013)

Ja, ich würde auch gern ein Foto machen...

Nur lässt mich aktuell der Distri (PC-Cooling) von Nanoxia ein wenig im Regen stehen. Ich hab da heute schon mal angefragt, wo das Zubehör bleibt.

Kann ja nicht sein, dass es angeblich Montga raus ist und Mittwoch immer noch nicht da ist.

Irgendwie hab ich echt ein Montagsgehäuse inkl. Montagssupport erstanden 



> Guten Tag Herr Griepentrog,
> 
> PC-Cooling hat ihre Mail mit den entsprechenden Informationen an unns
> weiter geleitet.
> ...


----------



## Lenatowenaar (18. April 2013)

huhu wollte mal fragen ob diese zusammenstellung so passt oder ob ich da was vergessen habe
https://www.mindfact...48ab65b59e55cce

der soll die nächsten 3 jahre erstmal reichen(evt ram erweiterung und grafikkarten austausch wird es trotzdem in zukunft noch geben )

ach ja falls da wer zufällig noch wer ne möglichkeit sieht an der preisschraube zu drehen bin für vorschläge immer offen


----------



## painschkes (18. April 2013)

_Ja, da gibts einiges einzusparen - hier mal ein Gegenvorschlag : Warenkorb_


----------



## Keashaa (19. April 2013)

Gestern sind zwei Pakete versandt worden (einmal so gegen 9.30h, das andere gegen 10.30h), ich hoffe doch mal, die DHL verhunzt nichts und die Pakete kommen heute beide an... bin extra mit dem Auto zur Arbeit gefahren, um die gleich heute mitnehmen zu können und mit dem Schrauben anfangen zu können


----------



## eMJay (19. April 2013)

Bei der Post wird gestreikt. Es kann sein dass es erst am Montag oder so ankommt. Aber vllt. hast du Glück.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2013)

Ja, meine Warensendung, welche am Montag verschickt wurde (siehe Post oben) ist auch noch nicht da gewesen gestern. Ich schieb es jetzt mal auf den Streik....


----------



## Keashaa (19. April 2013)

Laut Sendeverfolgung wurde es gestern in Bremen schon zum Transport nach Nürnberg weitergegeben. Obs hier schon angekommen ist, weiß ich nicht (da die Sendeverfolgung echt fürn Arsch ist manchmal). Bin aber einfach mal zuversichtlich


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2013)

Statusupdate:

Mein Zubehör ist da... Rechner kann zusammengschraubt werden...

*freu*


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2013)

_Yay, freut mich - dann viel Spaß ;-)_


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2013)

So, dann mal hier das erste Bild


----------



## Xidish (19. April 2013)

Gratz zum PC

Hast Du oben Lüfter eingebaut?
Wenn ja, würde ich die aber nicht so zustellen.
Das würde ich eh nicht machen, da so (auch ohne Lüfter) die warme Luft besser entweichen kann.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. April 2013)

Das Gehäuse ist oben geschlossen und gedämmt 

Da kommt keine Luft raus.

Morgen kommt dann mal noch ein Bild vom Innenleben, hab ich vergessen zu schießen, bevor ich zugemacht habe


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2013)

_Schön zu sehen bzw. zu lesen._
_
_
_Und, erster Eindruck soweit? :-)_


----------



## Xidish (20. April 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist oben geschlossen und gedämmt
> Da kommt keine Luft raus.


Oh, dachte, diese Gitterstruktur wäre eine Öffnung wie bei dem hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den ich habe ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Schön zu sehen bzw. zu lesen._
> _
> _
> _Und, erster Eindruck soweit? :-)_



Schnell ist er... SSD und W8 rennen verdammt gut 

Und ruhig 

Updates sind auch schon alle durch. Meine 3 Blizzard-Spiele von der USB-Platte auf die SSD kopiert 

Aktuell lädt er den Rest von GW2 runter, damit ich das mal testen kann.

@Xidish:

Das Gehäuse hier hab ich:
[attachment=13195:4260285296208.png][attachment=13196:600060200_02.jpg]


----------



## painschkes (20. April 2013)

_Ist es eigentlich auch, ist aber gedämmt - sieht man hier gut._


----------



## Keashaa (22. April 2013)

Leider war die Post am Freitag doch nicht nett zu mir, aber heute werden beide Pakete kommen


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

da mir die hier anwesenden Technikprofis schon mehrfach in Punkto Hardware geholfen haben, wende ich mich auch dieses mal gerne Vertrauensvoll an euch.

Der Plan ist, einen neuen Rechner zusammen zu stellen (unheimlich überraschend bei dem Topic, ich weiss).

Nach einem kleinen Update der Technik vor nun etwa 1,5 Jahren, sollte dieses mal das komplette Gerät ausgetauscht werden.
Sprich ich brauche von Gehäuse über Mainboard, Prozessor und Grafikkarte das komplette Paket. 
Einzig vorhanden ist Windows 7 als OS sowie zwei Monitore, die benutzt werden. Und natürlich Maus, Tastatur etc.

Vielleicht noch die interessante Frage, wofür der Rechner zu gebrauchen sein soll:
Natürlich das "übliche" Gezocke (SW:TOR, GW2, Smite etc.), darüber hinaus aber auch Streaming (Twitch) und die eine oder andere Grafikbearbeitung (das aber auch wirklich nur rudimentär!)

Und jetzt vielleicht die wichtiges Frage nach dem Budget. Also ich hatte jetzt mal um die 800€ gerechnet. Es muss also nicht das absolut obere Ende der technischen Nahrungskette sein, aber ich sollte für sagen wir mal die nächsten 2-3 Jahre gerüstet sein.

Ich danke schon mal für eure Hilfe 

For so Long euer Sanji


----------



## Keashaa (22. April 2013)

Ist das normal, dass man BluRay-Laufwerke und Festplatten ohne Kabel verschickt? oO
Edit: zwei SATA-Kabel für das BluRay-ROM und die Festplatte liegen bei. SSD-Festplatten sind aber offenbar seit neuesten wirklich ohne Kabel -.-


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. April 2013)

Ja, das ist eigentlich normal.

Bei der OEM/Bulk-Ware zumindest.

Die SATA-Kabel sind ja, normalerweise, beim Mainboard mit dabei. Aber auch nicht mehr als 2.

Wer also mehr als 2 SATA-Geräte einbaut, muss sich die Kabel noch besorgen


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2013)

_Hm, bis jetzt hat sie nie jemand beschwert - ist ja blöd :-/_

_------------__
_
_@Sanji2k3_

_Hier mal ein Beispiel : Warenkorb_

_Ich weiss, es sind ~40&#8364; mehr - aber gerade für MMO's macht sich eine SSD schon gut, verkürzt die Ladezeiten ordentlich..und für Windows sowieso._

_Die CPU hat i7 Leistung zu einem günstigeren Preis, gerade für's Streamen in Ordnung._

_Alternativ die SSD weglassen und als Grafikkarte in die HD7950 investieren._

_-------------__
_
_/Edit : Und kaeptn, __
_
_Zufrieden? :-]_


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. April 2013)

Ja, ich bin super zufrieden 

Echt cool, wie gut Spiele aussehen können, wenn man sie auf höchster Grafikpracht (flüssig) spielen kann


----------



## Keashaa (22. April 2013)

@painschkes
Hast du vll. noch eine TFT-Monitor Empfehlung? So um die 22"-24"?


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2013)

_Ja, was darf er kosten? :-)_

_------_

_Freut mich kaeptn. :-)_


----------



## Keashaa (22. April 2013)

Max. 200€...
Wir steigen halt bei den Monitoren gar net durch, was dieses und was jenes bedeutet...
Was meine Frau sucht: HDMI sollte er schon haben, ansonsten muss er entweder neigbar sein (nach vorne, da sie wohl niedriger sitzen wird als der Monitor steht) oder besser keine Farbverfälschung, wenn sie mal nicht frontal draufschaut bzw. hochschaut (da sie gerne im Stuhl rumlümmelt). Das ärgert sie z.B. bei meinem Monitor, da der höher steht als sie sitzt, werden die Farben immer so verfälscht in ihren Augen...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> __@Sanji2k3_
> 
> _Hier mal ein Beispiel : Warenkorb_
> ...



Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke mit den 40€ mehr oder weniger kann ich leben.
Ich wunder mich nur, ob etwas mehr Ram nicht sinnvoll wäre?


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2013)

_Hm, eventuell der Dell U2312HM?

Einer der Besten, wenn nicht sogar DER Beste für den Preis - hat allerdings kein HDMI..brauch sie denn Ton am Monitor? Ansonsten ist DVI ja das gleiche wie HDMI._

_--------------__
_
_/Edit : Naja, 16GB kannst du mitnehmen, wollte es preislich nicht übertreiben - denke aber nicht das sie nötig sind, wenn es für dich vom Geld her aber okay ist - greif ruhig zu._


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2013)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke mit den 40€ mehr oder weniger kann ich leben.
> Ich wunder mich nur, ob etwas mehr Ram nicht sinnvoll wäre?



hast du zum streamen denn die richtigen Internetverbindung?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. April 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hast du zum streamen denn die richtigen Internetverbindung?



Aktuell fraglich..ich hab ne 16.000 DSL Leitung...wird sich zeigen, ob das reicht. Wobei die Uploadgrenze bei DSL ja glaube bei 1 mbit liegt soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

@ painschkes Naja ich denke ich werde mich dann mal mit den 8GB zufrieden geben  Da ich den Brenner rausnehmen konnte, da meiner doch noch recht tauglich ist, spare ich da ja auch noch mal ein paar Euronen 
Auch wenn es etwas faul klingt...aber ich hasse diese gefummel...kann man bei Mindfactory die CPU und den Kühler direkt aufs Board setzen lassen?


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2013)

_Ja, das wäre der Zusammenbau - das kostet da aber 99€._

_Also entweder bei Hardwareversand machen lassen (für 20€) oder halt selbst machen, Problem bei HWV ist, dass sie nicht alle Kühler verbauen_.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja, das wäre der Zusammenbau - das kostet da aber 99&#8364;._
> 
> _Also entweder bei Hardwareversand machen lassen (für 20&#8364 oder halt selbst machen, Problem bei HWV ist, dass sie nicht alle Kühler verbauen_.



Was ein Service  Also für 99&#8364; kann ich den Spaß auch selber machen....bei 20 Euro würde ich noch mit mir reden lassen. Warum auch immer die nicht alle Kühler verbauen  Einfach mal anfragen nehme ich an, richtig?

Habe das ganze jetzt mal versucht zu übertragen. Die SSD habe ich raus gelassen, da habe ich noch was funktionstüchtiges, wo ich den nicht gebrauchteb Blödsinn ablagern kann. Über das Laufwerk hatten wir es ja schon

Warenkorb

Wäre super, wenn du das mal checken könntest  Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2013)

_Musst von HWV leider alles einzeln verlinken, da gehen Warenkörbe nicht. :-/_


----------



## Sanji2k3 (22. April 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Musst von HWV leider alles einzeln verlinken, da gehen Warenkörbe nicht. :-/_



Mache ich dann aber in einer PN denke ich. Das würde hier etwas den Rahmen sprengen. Wäre das in Ordnung?


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2013)

_Jo, klar :-)_


----------



## Keashaa (23. April 2013)

Gestern zwei Stunden geschraubt, aber dann lief der Rechner gleich beim ersten Boot einwandfrei hoch  wie geil ist so ne SSD, die fetzt beim Hochfahren ja mal extremst 
Bild gibts dann heute abend, wenn ich von Arbeit wieder daheim bin, gestern war ich zu entnervt nach dem Schrauben und parallelem Raid


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. April 2013)

Sind ja alles sehr kompetente Menschen bei HWV  Ich versuche mein anliegen, ob Sie meinen Kühler verbauen wurden, dem netten Herren am Telefon zu erläutern...da fragt er mich "Was sagt denn der Konfigurator dazu?". 

Den habe ich natürlich nicht benutzt, sonst würde ich doch nicht anrufen...meine Herren. 
Und der Konfigurator selber ist auch nicht besser...der lässt mich erst gar keinen Kühler auswählen, da er der Meinung ist, meine ausgewählte CPU besitzt bereits einen Kühler -.-

So..danke fürs Frust ablassen...


----------



## Kaldreth (23. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

so es ist soweit, ich möchte einen neuen PC. Steuerbescheid ist gekommen und für die nächste Erklärung brauch ich schließlich wieder etwas zum Absetzen. 

Eigentlich rennt mein (bis auf Graka) 4 Jahre alter Rechner noch recht ordentlich (AMD X4 940, GTX460 OC, 4GB RAM)_,_ dennoch vermisse ich mittlerweile ein paar technische Neuerungen (USB 3.0 etc.) außerdem komme ich mit meinen 4 GB Ram nicht mehr so ganz hin und da DDR2 Speicher so teuer ist hab ich mir gedacht kommt halt alles neu. 

Also der PC soll natürlich fürs zocken sein. Von Far Cry über Skyrim bis hin zu GW2 spiele ich eigentlich fast alles. Ansonsten halt ein wenig Bildbearbeitung etc.) 

Eine SSD ist bereits vorhanden, die würde ich aus dem jetztigen ausbauen genauso wie Win7 und alle anderen Peripheriegeräte. 

Was mir wichtig ist, ist ein schlichtes, dezentes Gehäuse ohne irgendwelches blingbling. Genial wäre es, wenn oben auf dem Gehäuse Kopfhörer und USB Anschlüsse wären. Zudem sollte er leise sein, da ich ihn sicherlich auch mal ins Wohnzimmer transportiere um Filme etc. anzuschauen. Unter Last, wenn ich aufwendige Spiele spiele kann er gerne etwas lauter sein. 

Kosten sollte er nicht mehr als 1.000 € kann aber auch gerne darunter liegen.


P.S. was meint ihr kann ich für den alten Rechner noch nehmen, wenn ich niemanden übers Ohr hauen will!?


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2013)

_Hey Kal,_

_dich gibts ja auch noch. :-P__
_
_Hier mal ein fixes Beispiel : Warenkorb_


----------



## Kaldreth (23. April 2013)

Klar gibbet mich noch! 

Zusammenstellung sieht super aus! Danke!

Tolles Gehäuse. Sparpotential bietet wahrscheinlich am ehesten die Grafikkarte was!? Ich glaube ich würde eher eine HD7870 nehmen oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis. Ich mein mehr als flüssig kann ein Spiel nicht laufen und ich tendiere meistens eher dazu mir dann nach ca. 1,5 Jahre (je nachdem wie die Technik sich entwickelt) eine neue aktuelle zu kaufen zumal ich für den Mehrpreis (ca. 170 €) ja schon bald eine neue bekomme. 

Festplatten würde ich wahrscheinlich 2 von denen nehmen. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich hab immer chronischen Speichermangel .


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. April 2013)

Oha, die Grafikkarte ist ja schon um 30€ gestiegen, seitdem ich sie gekauft habe....


----------



## Kaldreth (23. April 2013)

Meine letzten Aktien auch .

Was meint wie entwickelt sich der Markt bzw. die Hardware, wenn die neue Konsolengeneration raus kommt?


----------



## painschkes (23. April 2013)

_Ja, kannst du natürlich auch machen - eventuell dann vllt die GTX660 Ti oder die HD7950? Die HD7870 find ich dann doch schon sehr "gespart", gerade wenn du auf Ultra spielen magst._

_Aber musst du wissen - auch die HD7870 passt dazu - Fesplatte(n) ist auch deine Entscheidung..ist ja nur ein grobes Beispiel ;-)_


----------



## Cincinnattikid (26. April 2013)

Hi!

Mein PC ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt (hab ihn damals auch nach eine eurer Listen gekauft und gebaut, vielen Dank nochmal dafür  ) und bin im Großen und Ganzen noch sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings wird er in letzter Zeit beim Spielen doch recht laut und generell etwas langsamer. Meine Frage wäre nun ob es sich lohnt mit ein paar Euronen nochmal etwas aufzurüsten (wenn ja, Vorschläge nehme ich dankend an  ) oder ob es Zeit für ein neues Gesamtpaket wird. Wäre bereit an die 300€ zu investieren, da mir der PC an sich gut gefällt. Aber der sollte dann schon noch ein Jährchen oder zwei überleben. Ich spiel nicht viel außer WoW und hin- und wieder Sim City, also nix grafisch anspruchsvolles, falls das hilft 


MSI 870A-G54 Mainboard
AMD Phenom II X4 955
Cougar A450
GeForce GTX 460
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Win 7 64 Bit

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antoworten!
Grüße

*
*


----------



## painschkes (26. April 2013)

_Huhu,__
_
_also eigentlich kannst du die CPU noch behalten - ist immernoch vollkommen in Ordnung._

_Ich würde dann vllt neuen RAM (8G, eine neue Grafikkarte und eventuell eine SSD empfehlen. :-)_


----------



## Keashaa (1. Mai 2013)

Hey painschkes,

da du mir mit dem Rechner meiner Frau (sie ist super happy über das Teil ) so klasse geholfen hast, gleich wieder eine Anfrage 
Ein Freund von mir hat Interesse an diesem Rechner: http://www.xmx.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=7873&tab=2#tabs
Meine Fragen dazu:
- Wie viel kann ich sparen, wenn ich den als Einzelkomponenten bestelle (sofern man eine ähnliche Zusammenstellung erreichen kann, ich habe die CPU-Kühlung bei der Mindfactory nicht gefunden)?
- Eigentlich gehts ihm statt ner CPU-WK eher um ne VGA-WK (sowas ähnlich wie das hier: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p808799_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-FC7870-Acetal-Nickel.html ). Wie funktioniert das? Brauch ich da noch was zusätzlich, wenn ich das Ding bestelle? Ich hab von WK kaum Ahnung 

Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## Phlipsus (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Zeit werde ich mir mal wieder eine neue Maschine zulegen, ist auch dringend nötig^^
Aktuell würde die Zusammenstellung folgendermaßen ausschauen, ist im Prinzip eine Mischung aus den 800, 1000 und 1200 € PCs:

Warenkorb

HDD so wie DVD-Brenner/DVD-Laufwerk werde ich von meinem alten PC übernehmen.

Insgesamt hätte ich folgende Fragen:
1. Ist das Netzteil (be quiet 580 Watt) evtl. etwas überdimensioniert? Ich würde mich hier halt (für 10 € mehr im Vgl. zur 480 Watt-Version) für eine evtl. zukunftssicherere Variante entscheiden.
2. Aufgrund der Wärme in meiner Wohnung würde ich gerne einen "dicken" CPU-Lüfter einbauen. Laut offiziellen Abmessungen von Gehäuse/Lüfter (Nanoxia Deep Silence 2, Thermalright Macho) passt das Ding gerade so rein (3mm Spiel). Hat jemand damit evtl. schon Erfahrungen oder sogar die selben Komponenten verbaut?
3. Für 50  mehr bekommt mach auch folgenden PC:
Warenkorb 2

Der Unterschied zur ersten Zusammenstellung liegt nur in der CPU (3570k), im Mainboard (Z77 Chipsatz) und in der Grafikkarte (Gigabyte mit 900MHz, anstatt PowerColor mit 800MHz GPU-Takt)

Passt diese Zusammenstelung auch oder habe ich damit irgendwelche Probleme?
Und lohnt sich diese Mehr-Investition? Ich habe noch nie übertaktet, würde dies aber gerne mal ausprobieren... 
Ist die Gigabyte-Grafikkarte tatsächlich besser als die von PowerColor? Oder lohnt es sich doch eher, eine Grafikkarte der 7970-Reihe zu Kaufen? (wobei das dann ja nochmal deutlich teurer wird...)

Als kleine Anmerkung noch: Ich spiele hauptsächlich Spiele aus dem RTS-Genre, momentan Starcraft 2. Mit der neuen Maschine würde ich allerdings auch mal Crisis, Battlefield,... zocken. Und hoher Grafik-Detailgrad ist natürlich erwünscht  

So, hoffentlich habe ich nix vergessen. Ich freu mich auf Antworten!!!


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2013)

Hey ihr beiden,

bin grad nur vom Handy on.

Kümmere mich um beides sobald ich Zuhause bin. :-)


----------



## painschkes (1. Mai 2013)

_Sooo..hoffe der Doppelpost sei mir verziehen. :-P_

_------------__
_
_@Keesha : _

_xmx.de ist schonmal ein Saftladen, da aufjeden Fall nicht kaufen.__
_
_Budget ist ~950€ wenn ich richtig sehe? Oder soll es günstiger sein?_

_Ich halte das mit der Wasserkühlung für Quatsch...die aktuellen Grafikkartenlüfter sind so leise und so kühl..da macht das mMn. keinen Sinn - gleiches gilt für CPU-Kühler._

_Hier mal ein Warenkorb : Warenkorb_

_Damit hat er deutlich mehr Leistung als mit dem FX und der HD7870 - dazu auch noch 'ne SSD - was will er/man mehr.__
_
_------------__
_
_@Phlipsus__
_
_Wenn das vom Budget her drin ist, würde ich aufjeden Fall zu Warenkorb NR.2 tendieren - aber auch da reicht die 480W-Variante.__
_
_Der Macho passt ohne Probleme rein.__
_
_Klar ist die HD7970 nochmal schneller als die HD7950..aber selbst mit der kannst du eigentlich alles (Crysis 3 auf Ultra jetzt mal ausgenommen) auf vollen Details/sehr hohen Details spielen._


----------



## Kaalix (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

im Media Markt gibt es zur Zeit dieses Modell:

 ACER ASPIRE AG 3620

Wie findet Ihr das Angebot? Dazu sei gesagt, es gibt nen 100 € Media Markt Gutschein bei.


----------



## painschkes (3. Mai 2013)

Nicht so dolle - typischer Fertig-PC. :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube fast, das painschkes dir für 800 bzw. 900€ einen besseren PC zusammenstellen wird


----------



## myadictivo (5. Mai 2013)

moin,

ich würde gerne meinen boxed i5-3570 kühler wechseln, da ich vermute, dass er für den deutlichen geräuschpegel zuständig ist.
welchen "silent" lüfter könnt ihr empfehlen ? OC ist eigentlich nicht angedacht bzw hab ich mich mit den optionen noch garnicht auseinander gesetzt.
board wäre ein asrock h77pro4 und corsair vengeance ram LP (low profile ?)..

das ganze vll noch im mindfactory-store, weil mein stammladen..

merci


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2013)

_Welches Gehäuse hattest du nochmal? Kühler sollte ja passen. :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (5. Mai 2013)

uralt midi tower ^^

breite von seite zur seite außen : 18,5cm

grade zu faul von innen zu messen


----------



## Ykon (6. Mai 2013)

Hi ho,

mir ist am Wochenende der Pc durchgebrannt und war nicht mehr einschaltbar. Hab das gute Stück dann zum Pc-Shop gebracht, um mir zeigen zu lassen, was kaputt ist. Nach etwas längerem hin und her scheint meine Grafikkarte durchgebrannt zu sein, welche im Nachhinein auch eine Ram-Bank des Motherboards in Mitleidenschaft gezogen hat. Da der Pc auch schon 4 Jahre alt ist und früher schon nicht viel gekostet hat, wird nun ein Neueres fällig.

Zum einen möchte ich so viel einsparen wie nur möglich - bin chronisch armer Student :> Deshalb würde ich optimalerweise mein Netzteil, meine Festplatte und meinen Brenner behalten wollen. Muss dabei irgendwas bestimmtes beachtet werden? 
Wenn so eine Zusammenstellung möglich ist, würde ich also CPU, Motherboard, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher und evtl einen Tower benötigen.
Jetzt mal ganz konkret: Lohnt es sich wirtschaftlich (und auch technisch) nur einzelne Teile nachzubestellen und zusammenzubasteln oder sollte lieber alles komplett neubestellt werden?
Der PC wird eigentlich nur fürs Surfen, Studiumszeug, hobby-djing und unaufwendiges Gaming genutzt, also LoL, paar indie Games und bei den größeren Spielen reicht es mir schon, wenn sie auf normaler Grafik laufen. Außerdem ist mein Monitor 22" groß, falls das noch ein Einflussfaktor ist. Beim Preis bin ich variabel, da mir das ganze finanziert wird. Wenn ihr also der Meinung seid da sollte schon 500-600 Euro rein und alles muss neu sein, dann würde den Ratschlag folgen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Sucoon (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade diesen Thread entdeckt und wollte mal nachfragen ob meine letzte Woche bestellte Konfiguration ok ist:

Mainboard	Asus rampage IV Formula + Battlefield3
Prozessor	intel i7-3930K
Grafikkarte	Asus GTX Titan 6GD5
CPU Kühler 	be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
Arbeitsspeicher	Corsair Vengeance red 16 GB Kit - 2133MHZ CL11
Netzteil	Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 850W
SSD	Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB (2x)
Monitor	ASUS VG278HE
Gehäuse	Raidmax blackstorm black
Soundkarte	ASUS Xonar D2x XDT
Laufwerk BD	LG BH16LS40 intern BD-Brenner schwarz
Datenplatte	Western digital 3TB Green WD30EZRX
3D-Brille	Grafikkarte NVIDIA® GeForce® 3D Vision™ 2 Kit



Bei dem Board und Prozessor war mir ein 2011er wichtig um auf die späteren gräßeren Prozessoren Upgraden zu können.

bei der Grafikkarte(n) wollte ich ursprünglich ein GTX680 SLI System aufbauen. Davon wurde mir abgeraten durch die Gefahr von Microrucklern, erhöhte Stromaufnahme und Wäremeabgabe. Bei der GTX690 sollen aufgrund der 2 GPU ebenfalls Mikroruckler auftreten, daher ist es erstmal die Titan geworden. Diese kann ich später immer noch notfalls im SLI betreiben, falls die Leistung nicht reicht. Wegen Physix (Planetside2) und aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen mit ATI setze ich auf NVidia.

Ziel des Systems ist spiele in Full-HD und 3D in möglichst hoer Auflösung zu spielen und entsprechende Filme in 3D anzuschauen.

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Netzteil nicht unterdimensioniert ist. Falls jemand etwas auffällt, dann pls rückmelden, dann kann ich noch umbestellen.

Grüße


----------



## Karanera (6. Mai 2013)

Heho ihr ^^ ich wollte meinen PC aufrüsten, bzw mir einen neuen leisten aktualisiert ihr noch April/Mai .. Juni/Juli etc? ich bin doch sonst aufgeschmissen mein Alter ist auch von dieser Seite und hat bisher gute Dienste geleistet.. noch mal vielen Dank für die bisherige Arbeit. ^^


----------



## painschkes (6. Mai 2013)

_


Ykon schrieb:



			Wenn ihr also der Meinung seid da sollte schon 500-600 Euro rein und alles muss neu sein, dann würde den Ratschlag folgen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wenn das machbar ist, dann würde ich das schon invstieren.

Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil? Das könnte man eventuell noch übernehmen..wobei ich da nach 4 Jahren schon eher ein neues empfehlen würde.

Für die genannten Sachen reicht auch ein 450€-PC - letztendlich musst du das also wissen.

----------------------------

@Sucoon

Schönes System - RAM (2133er und CL11) hätten es nicht sein müssen, 850W beim Netzteil sind auch etwas viel - ansonsten aber vollkommen in Ordnung so..viel Spaß mit der Granate ;-)

----------------------------

@Karanera

Das einzige was geändert wird in nächster Zeit sind Grafikkarten und eventuell CPU's - wann genau kann man aber nicht sagen, die lassen noch auf sich warten - und dann auch wohl erstmal nur im höherpreisigeren Bereich.

Sonst sind sie noch vollkommen aktuell. :-)

_


----------



## Ykon (6. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Wenn das machbar ist, dann würde ich das schon invstieren.
> 
> Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil? Das könnte man eventuell noch übernehmen..wobei ich da nach 4 Jahren schon eher ein neues empfehlen würde.
> ...



Ja das Netzteil ist zwar älter, wurde aber so gut wie nie benutzt. Wurde nur für meinen alten Rechner gekauft, bei dem das Netzteil den Geist aufgegeben hat. Dieses Hier. 

Also denkst du einen komplett neuen Computer zusammenzustellen wäre die vernünftigste und rentabelste Lösung? Hättest du da ein Beispiel im ~450 Euro Bereich?

Ach, noch was: Und zwar hat der Typ im PC-Shop an meinem Pc abgelesen, dass ich im Dachgeschoss lebe und dies wohl üblich sei, dass Pc da schnell überhitzen; ist ja auch nicht das erste Mal bei mir. Frage: Kann/Sollte man dagegen irgendwie mit einem besser Kühler o.ä. vorgehen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## painschkes (6. Mai 2013)

_Huhu,

hab das doch etwas teurer gemacht - für LoL und Indie-Spiele auf 22" (aber auch auf 24") mehr als ausreichend - selbst für BF3 auf Hoch usw.

Brauchst du für das DJ-Ding auch noch eine gute Soundkarte oder machst du das derzeit auch über Onboard?

Hier mal das Beispiel : Warenkorb

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache :-)

PS : Das Netzteil würde ich nicht mitnehmen, google mal nach "LC-Power", dann weisst du wieso. :-p_


----------



## Ykon (6. Mai 2013)

Ich hab die Zusammenstellung selbst schon aufgeschlagen gehabt - war ne dumme Frage, sorry :>
Wollte übrigens gerade noch in einem anderen Forum weitere Ratschläge holen und wen finde ich dort? Kleine Welt. Aber schön, dass du/ihr in mehrere Foren so aktive Hilfe leistet.

Jetzt zum Rechner: Ich denke auch, dass das nach ner guten Lösung für mich aussieht. Meine Eltern lieben mich hoffentlich noch genug, mir das Darlehen zu erstatten  Du meinst also auch, Festplatte und Laufwerk sollten ebenfalls nicht übernommen werden.?
Und was die Soundkarte angeht. Momentan adaptiere ich das alles und es läuft über die onboard Soundkarte mit 2.0 Boxen ganz gut. Hab mich mit dem Thema schon mal kurz auseinandergesetzt und kenne daher auch die Preisspanne dieser Dinger, aber ich bin mir immer unsicher ob sich die Soundkarte lohnen oder eher doch fürs Gaming sind etc. Fakt ist: Wie es sonst lief, lief es gut. Wenn ich mir eine zulegen sollte, dann in ein paar Monaten. Ich kenn da einen, der einen kennt ;>

Falls ich doch mit weniger Kapital beglückt werden sollte, wo sollte ich dann deiner Meinung nach die Abstriche machen?

Und beim Netzteil weiß ich jetzt bescheid, danke :>


----------



## painschkes (6. Mai 2013)

_Also Festplatte würde ich nicht mitnehmen, maximal als Zweitplatte - allein aus dem Grund das du mit dem neuen Rechner dann Sata3-Unterstütztung hättest, was sich mit der neuen Platte natürlich positiv auf die Geschwindigkeit auswirkt.

Laufwerk kannst du (sofern Sata) natürlich übernehmen.

Wenn das preislich nicht drin wäre, dann aufjeden Fall bei der Grafikkarte - da reicht aufjeden Fall die HD7770 (~30€ weniger) beim Mainboard (da reicht das B75 Pro3 ~10€ weniger) und eventuell beim Netzteil (Thermaltake Hamburg 530W reicht da - sollte auch nochmal 10-15€ weniger kosten) - heisst also du bist bei guten 50€ Ersparnis.

Wo hast du mich denn noch gefunden? 

Mfg :-)_


----------



## Ykon (6. Mai 2013)

Bei der Börse ist mir dein Avatar ins Auge gesprungen :>

Ah gut, dann lohnt sich eine neue natürlich. Danke auch für die kleinen Alternativen. Mit nem günstigen Tower sollte das ganz gut aussehen. Bei dem Geld, das ich so am Tag übrig hab, sind 50 Euro nämlich kein Kleingeld 
Ich lass das erstmal so stehen und check mal meinen Kreditrahmen ab. Ich danke dir erstmal für deine Auskunft - ich merk echt wie wenig Ahnung ich eigentlich habe.
Sollte sich was anderes ergeben oder sollte der Rechner bestellt und angekommen sein, melde ich mich nochmal 

Beste Grüße


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich würde gerne meinen boxed i5-3570 kühler wechseln, da ich vermute, dass er für den deutlichen geräuschpegel zuständig ist.
> welchen "silent" lüfter könnt ihr empfehlen ? OC ist eigentlich nicht angedacht bzw hab ich mich mit den optionen noch garnicht auseinander gesetzt.
> ...



taugt der arctic cooling freezer 7 pro was ?


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2013)

die frage ist, was willst du mit dem brennen von bd erreichen? habe in meinem läppi ein bdbrenner verbaut, und bis dato nur 3 mal genutzt. 1. sind die rohlinge immer noch total unerschwinglich und man fährt mit normalen 4,7 gb rohlingen immer noch besser. andererseits musste ich eben wegen genannter dateien zu bd greifen, da diese größer als 4,7 gb waren -,-. sticks helfen da eben auch nicht immer ^^ es ist am ende entscheidungssache, und solange du kein bd raubkopierer bist ist die frage eigtl obsole. shrinking ist dein freund ^^


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2013)

_Öh..an wen war das gerichtet Aun? o_o

-------

@myadictivo

Schau dir mal den Dynatron G-950 an.

Hier ein Test - für den Preis ein tolles Teil._


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Öh..an wen war das gerichtet Aun? o_o
> _



Ich vermute mal Sucoon.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _@myadictivo
> 
> Schau dir mal den Dynatron G-950 an.
> 
> Hier ein Test - für den Preis ein tolles Teil._



ich denke ich werd mir thermalright macho holen.
da ich zur montage eh das ganze mainbaord wieder ausbauen muss, werd ich wohl auch direkt nen neues gehäuse kaufen und das alte siff-ding entsorgen.

dann hoffentlich keine störgeräusche mehr


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2013)

Auch in Ordnung - bin mit meinem Macho sehr zufrieden. :-)

Welches Case hast im Auge?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2013)

Zalman Z9 Plus dachte ich mir eigentlich. möcht halt auch nicht zuviel löhnen


----------



## painschkes (7. Mai 2013)

_Joa, ist halt Geschmackssache - aufjeden Fall ist das Case in Ordnung :-)_


----------



## myadictivo (8. Mai 2013)

ist noch nicht final und ich click mich schon den ganzen tag durch die angebote der gehäuse durch.
ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch kein "ich brauch >5 gehäuselüfter" fetischist. zumal das ja alles wieder geräuschquellen sind.

eine gute mischung zw. belüftung und geräuschpegel wär mir im grunde schon sehr wichtig.

deshalb steht auch Nanoxia Deep Silence auf meiner wunschliste, auch wenns mal das doppelte kostet


----------



## Karanera (8. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> 
> @Karanera
> ...



Oki, vielen Dank für die Info, dann wart ich noch ^^ und schaue fleissig vorbei


----------



## Leckerlie (10. Mai 2013)

Heyho Leute!

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand meint das es noch Optimierungspotential beim 700€ Rechner gibt, der letzte Edit war ja vor 3 Monaten und neue Modelle kommen so schnell raus, könnte ja sein das sich da schonwieder ein bisschen was getan hat :-) Man will ja das Maximum rausholen fürs Geld 

Btw. mit AsRock Mainboards hab ich nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, ich war zuletzt auf Gigabyte unterwegs, scheint sich was getan zu haben bei AsRock seit damals, oder ich hatte damals einfach nur pech?
OC ist für den angepeilten PC uninteressant nur einbisschen Zukunftssicher bzgl. CPU Sockel usw. sollte er sein, da Interesse besteht bei gegebenem Anlass aufzurüsten  Bin halt nicht mehr aufm neuesten Stand, bevor ich mich dusselig Suche wärs voll nett wenn mich mal eben einer auf den Stand der Dinge bringt  


Danke im voraus, keep up the good work!


----------



## painschkes (10. Mai 2013)

_Der ist eigentlich noch aktuell :-)_


----------



## Leckerlie (12. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, danke für die schnelle Info :-)


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2013)

moin,

mein macho und das neue case wurden heute geliefert. ist auch schon alles umgebaut. ich bin nur bei einer sache überfragt :

frontpanel anschlüsse.. 

also usb3 hab ich hinbekommen.
aber welchen audio pin muss ich nehmen ? ac97 oder hd audio ? beim asrock h77pro4/mvp
und usb2 kann man auch nix zerschießen, wa ?

sorry, hab bisher nie die frontpanel angeschlossen


----------



## reyvter (14. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag

Was haltet ihr von

- http://www.acom-pc.de/product_info.php?info=p61548_Aufr-stkit-Intel-HIGHEND-210--Prozessor---Hauptplatine---Arbeitsspeicher-.html
- http://www.acom-pc.de/product_info.php?info=p61635_Aufr-stkit-AMD-HIGHEND-130--Prozessor---Hauptplatine---Arbeitsspeicher---Grafikkarte-.html

Welches hat das bessere Preisleistungsverhältnis ?


----------



## painschkes (14. Mai 2013)

_Was genau fehlt dir denn? Bei einem ist keine Karte dabei.

Ich würde beides nicht holen._


----------



## cherry009 (15. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag.

Wollte mal Fragen, ob sich das Aufrüsten lohnt oder doch ein komplett neuer PC angeschafft werden muss.
Eigentlich wollte ich noch ein Weilchen warten bis Intel ihr Haswell-Mikroarchitektur und nvidia ihre 7xx reihe rausbringt aber da keine großen Preissenkungen für ältere Produkte (i7/gtx 680) in kommender Zeit in sicht sind und sich man die neuen Produkte eh kaum leisten kann, wollte ich einfach mal hier meine Frage los werden.

Würde es sich lohnen dieses System mit einer gtx 660ti aufzurüsten und eventuell die cpu ein wenig zu übertackten?
Damit ich auch aktuelle Spiele wieder mit höchster Grafik spielen kann ?



> Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
> Version	6.1.7600 Build 7600
> 
> Systemmodell(Motherboard) G31T-M2
> ...


----------



## Gosat (20. Mai 2013)

Hey!

Nach langem überlegen habe ich mich nun entschlossen einen neuen Computer zu kaufen. Da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, wäre ich für etwas Beratung sehr dankbar.

Preislich sollte das ganze nicht über 1500 Euro liegen.

Dafür suche ich einen Desktop + Bildschirm. Worauf sollte ich achten? Was muss er an Leistung mitbringen? Habt ihr evtl. Vorschläge an PCs?

Ich würde gerne Call of Duty Black Ops 2 auf bester Einstellung und WoW auf Ultra mit möglichst hoher FPS (ca. 100-200) spielen können.

Wie viel CPU sollte dafür nötig sein bzw. was für eine Grafikkarte sollte vorhanden sein und wo liege ich da preislich?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## H2OTest (21. Mai 2013)

_*Der ~1200€-PC*


Intel Core i7 3770
Thermalright Macho
ASRock H77 Pro4 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600MHz CL9
Corsair Carbide 500R
BeQuiet StraightPower 580W
LiteOn iHBS112
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Samsung SSD 840 Pro 128GB
ASUS HD7970 DC II_

Plus einen Monitor


----------



## painschkes (21. Mai 2013)

_Hey Gosat,

hier mal ein Beispiel : Warenkorb

BO2 läuft auch mit einem viel günstigeren PC sehr gut, und WoW mit 200FPS ist nicht wirklich drin..wenn du wirklich mit 8xAA und Schatten auf Ultra spielen willst - dafür habens sie zuviel gemacht.

Aber flüssig laufen alle aktuellen Spiele auf vollen Details (Crysis 3 mal ausgenommen) trotzdem. :-)_


----------



## Kaalix (22. Mai 2013)

Hi! 

ich bin schon lange am Überlegen ob ich mir das 800 Euro Modell anschaffe.
Ich habe mir das ganze beim hardwareversand zusammengestellt, da die für 20&#8364; einen Zusammenbaudienst anbieten, das ist es mir wert ;-)
Bin jetzt bei 840&#8364;. (Im Anhang ein Bild vom Warenkorb) 
Als ich die Teile gesucht habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es einige Komponenten scheinbar kostengünstiger gibt. 
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich die Gleichen sind, darum geht diese Frage an euch ;-)

1. Die Grafikkarte
Ausgewählt habe ich: PowerColor Radeon HD 7950
Kostengünstiger ist: Club 3D Radeon HD 7950

2. Der Arbeitsspeicher
Ausgewählt habe ich: 8GB Kit
Kostengünstiger ist: 8GB

3. Das Netzteil:
Ausgewählt habe ich: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER
Kostengünstiger ist: be quiet! PURE POWER
 - der 2. Link spinnt leider, darum ein Screenshot: Pure Power


Bei der Grafikkarte sind verschiedene Werte angegeben, ob die günstigere aber nun schlechter ist, weiß ich nicht. Gleiches gilt beim Arbeitsspeicher. 
Das Netzteil unterscheidet sich, soweit ich gesehen habe, durch 50 Watt. Reicht das trotzdem? Wären 32 Euro weniger und mir dadurch sehr recht ;-)



Liebe Grüße & vielen Dank

Kaalix


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Mai 2013)

Das Netzteil unterscheided sich auch in der Wirkungsgrad. Das Straight Power ist Gold zertifziert und das Pure ist Bronze.

Aber schau dir mal die gewählten Grafikkarten an:

Club 3D: Erforderliche Spannungsversorgung 700 W
PowerColor: Erforderliche Spannungsversorgung 500W

Da kommst du mit dem 430W-Netzteil sehr wahrscheinlich nicht so weit 

Das 480W-Teil sollte für die PowerColor aber trotzdem reichen


----------



## Kaalix (22. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Dann bleibe ich wohl bei der PowerColor & dem größeren Netzteil.

Und wie sieht das mit dem RAM aus?


----------



## myadictivo (22. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Club 3D: Erforderliche Spannungsversorgung 700 W
> PowerColor: Erforderliche Spannungsversorgung 500W



die angaben kannst du doch eh vergessen  stand schon bei meiner 4870 und 6870 im handbuch, dass ich 700w bereitstellen soll.
afaik (wenn ich mich nach den angaben im mindfactory store zu meiner 7950 richte) frisst die 250w unter last.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2013)

_Tu dir eingen gefallen und greif zur Gigabyte oder ASUS HD7950 - die Powercoloer war nur eine Notlösung. :-)

RAM ist fast egal, ich würde aber bei dem Corsair-RAM bleiben..wegen den Latenzen.

Netzteil ist mit 480W super - die 430W-Variante würde auch gehen, aber vllt kommt ja doch nochmal irgendwas dazu - dann doch lieber die 480W mitnehmen._


----------



## Kaalix (22. Mai 2013)

Okay, das mit dem Netzteil muss ich mir überlegen. Aber schon gut zu wissen!

Und warum lieber die Gigabyte oder Asus? Die sind wieder teurer... Was ist daran besser?


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2013)

_Besseres Kühlsystem & sie sind leiser - ich weiss du kommst letztenendes teurer weg, aber greif zum Corsair RAM, dem 480W-Netzteil und einer Karte von Gigabyte/ASUS - das lohnt sicht._


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2013)

Alos bei mir kommt mir erst mal nix mehr von ASUS rein.
Hatte von denen ein defektes Mainboard und der Support mit denen war für mich ungenügend.
Es fand keine Kommunikation statt, dauerte über einen Monat (wennicht sogar knapp 2) und der Ersatz war auch defekt.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2013)

Kaalix schrieb:


> Okay, das mit dem Netzteil muss ich mir überlegen. Aber schon gut zu wissen!
> 
> Und warum lieber die Gigabyte oder Asus? Die sind wieder teurer... Was ist daran besser?



_Bevor du verwirrt bist wegen den verschiedenen Varianten : Gigabyte / und die ASUS gibt's grad nicht, wie ich sehe - schade..die wäre die "Beste" gewesen. :-)_


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2013)

_Bevor es jemand erwähnt - die GTX780 wird die Tage mit eingefügt, will nur erst weitere Tests/Benchmarks und die Treiber abwarten._


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2013)

Die Karte soll nur 60% vom Preis einer Titan kosten und dabei 90% der Leistung bringen.

Edit: Hier ein Test der PCGH: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geforce-GTX-780-Hardware-257241/Tests/Geforce-GTX-780-Test-Review-1070700/

Fazit:


Spoiler



Nvidias Geforce GTX 780 ist die zweitschnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte, die Sie momentan kaufen können. Im PCGH-Index erkämpft sich die GTX 780 einen gesunden Abstand zu AMDs Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, im Mittel über 11 Spiele und 3 Auflösungen steht's 93,7 zu 81,9 Prozentpunkte Gesamtleistung (Titan: 100,0 Prozent). Dank des titantischen Kühldesigns arbeitet die GTX 780 dabei relativ leise, kommt in puncto Energieeffizienz aber nicht an ihre große Schwester heran. Die Geforce GTX 680 unterliegt allen genannten Karten deutlich und erreicht einen Indexwert von 75,9 Punkten.


----------



## painschkes (24. Mai 2013)

_Jup, auch schon gesehen - wie gesagt..mach mich da am Wochenede mal dran - wollte sowieso mal wieder schauen ob alles noch preislich usw. richtig liegt.

Aujfeden Fall eine Empfehlenswerte Karte wenn man mehr Geld zur verfügung hat (als zB. für eine HD7970) aber doch nicht ganz soviel wie für die Titan._


----------



## Ykon (25. Mai 2013)

Hey Zusammen,

werde mein Netzteil austauschen müssen und bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welches es sein soll.
Mein System:
LG DVD RW

Seagate Barracuda 1TB

Corsair 8GB 1600 DIMM
ASUS Radeon HD 7790

ASROCK H77 Pro 4

Intel Core i5 3350P


Sollte von be quiet! sein und sich zwischen 500 und 550W bewegen. Hatte jetzt an das aus der Empfehlung gedacht. Hier.
Wäre auch nett, wenn mir jemand im selben Atemzug den Unterschied zwischen Modular und Non-Modular erläutern könnte. :>

Beste Grüße
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2013)

_Modular : Kabel zum abnehmen.

Non-Modular : Kabel sind fest.

Für das System (und auch wenn du mal eine bessere Grafikkarte oder so nachrüstest) brauchst du eigentlich nicht mehr wie 500W.

Das Netztei lwas du gepostet hast ist in Ordnung - alternativ die E9 480W-Variante._


----------



## Ykon (25. Mai 2013)

Naja, mein System läuft immer noch nicht und ich habs auch bisschen satt noch länger zu warten, weshalb ich eben nichts mehr dem Zufall überlassen möchte. 
Die vorigen 450W waren ziemlich knapp berechnet, hatte auch der Techniksupport bei MF gemeint, weshalb jetzt mindestens 50W mehr will. Werde wohl dann das L7 mit 530W nehmen. 
Und danke für die Erklärung, hätte man auch schon alleine drauf kommen können


----------



## painschkes (25. Mai 2013)

_Das L7 ist aber schon ordentlich alt, das würd ich nicht unbedingt nehmen - dann nimm lieber das : Antec HCG 520W._


----------



## Ykon (25. Mai 2013)

Muy bien, gracias :>


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Mai 2013)

So, wir haben eine aktualisierte Version des Threads:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203930-pc-konfigurationen-juni-juli-2013/

Daher wird dieser hier geschlossen


----------

